# HOTs, Oil Rinses, Ends Sealing&Scalp Oiling 9/1 - 12/31 2011



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2011)

Well Ladies...We're in the last Quarter of our Oil Challenge. And I must say, I've learned a Whole New Appreciation for Oils 

The Challenge will run from Sept 1 through December 31st. This is kinda of a do your own thing, listen to your hair thread and act accordingly.

Please post. We love to hear all the fabulous oils you're using. I know I've picked up several more based on this Thread smh. 

I was tryna' down-size my Oil Stash but it actually grew

So Welcome This Quarter and Lets get to Oiling!


@Anaya-Amani
@winona
@TemiLnd
@hannan
@MyAngelEyez~C~U
@Bublin
@swimfan09
@babyu21
@Nix08
@LoveTheSkinImIn
@NappyRina
@daaiyah
@Ronnieaj
@chelseatiara
@Shay72
@Lita
@Ravengirl
@PAgirl
@ladysaraii
@LuvlyRain3
@itismehmmkay
@prettyhair73
@leiah
@beana
@chebaby
@Stella B.
@Amazhaan
@Angelicus
@An_gell
@curlyhersheygirl
@cherry.a
@faithVA
@TruMe
@theneolution
@Imoan
@WriterGirl
@LadyPBC
@PinkPebbles
@baglady215
@Ltown
@FoxxyLocs
@JerriBlank
@AlliCat
@yardgirl
@Ruby True
@JayAnn0513
@againstallodds
@YoursTrulyRE
@Brownie518
@AvaSpeaks
@NJoy
@Jewell
@KittyMeowMeow
@bajandoc86
@.Wanji.
@lamaria211
@allmundjoi
@Minty
@grow
@tiffers
@choctaw
@OsnapCnapp!
@divachyk
@LovinCurls
@Ijanei
@destine2grow
@greenandchic
@Iluvsmuhgrass
@lana
@zuriqueen
@Charla
@Lady Esquire
@larieal
@NappyNelle
@SmilingElephant
@Toot-a-Boot
@Lovelylocs
@Smiley79
@13StepsAhead
Krystle~Hime
@SimJam
@tyffanienn
@chelleypie810
@IslandDiva08
@billyne


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm still in! I'm using a version of Moe Growth oil made from Apricot oil, Horsetail and Nettle. I'm using it on my scalp every other day.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 31, 2011)

_I'm still continuing my oil-use. Love olive oil,. grapeseed. cedarwood and rosemary oil. See you ladies at the end of this challenge_


----------



## Ltown (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 31, 2011)

oooh yes I'm in..doing HOTS every other week followed by a clarifying wash.  Oils I'm currently using are:
WGO (stinky but I love love love you)
Avocado
Hemp
Olive
Coconut
Amla

Oh and I seal with Gleau oil blend - an absolute staple, I use this every day


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm in. I know I enjoy all of the different methods but in this leg of the challenge I want to perfect it more so I know what to use when. I want to strategically put all of these into my regimen on a routine basis.

I actually eliminated oils. I love my sunflower oil. And I have a lot of coconut oil. But I only have 1/4 cup of Olive Oil and Avocado Oil left. I think I will only purchase Olive oil and Jojoba oil to make my oil blend for the rest of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2011)

Here are the Oils I'll be using:

Blends
Hydratherma Naturals
Tiiva Growth Oil
Camille Rose Growth Oil
Cocosta Oil
Avysoya Oil
Enso Marshmallow & Moss
Pura Body Naturals Sapote & Pura Body Loc Oil
Claudie Garden Oil
Darcy Botanicals Peach, Cherry, Pumpkin & Watermelon

Oils
Pure Jojoba
JBCO
EVOO
Pumpkin Seed
Black Cumin Seed
Pequi Oil
Coconut
*will buy Plum Oil next year*


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 31, 2011)

Because of this thread I am always researching the different oils people mention. I've most recently been interested in Plum, Pumpkin Seed, Pomegranate Seed and Black Cumin seed oils. 

I'm am loving this challenge and I'll be using my various oil blends that i am doing trial and error with. Of course i will neva eva leave my baby daddy Hempseed oil! I will be doing HOTs, sealing, scalp massages and oil rinsing


----------



## winona (Aug 31, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I am going to have to be with you ladies in spirit because Nursing School aint no joke. Sheesh 9 chapters just for day 1  1 more to go.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm using olive oil for now


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm still in. Just oil rinsed with my hemp/castor mix. Baggying tonight sand will seal with Enso Oil in the morning.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm in there like swimwear! 

My hair has been so happy since I started incorporating oils into my regimen, so I ain't stoppin'. 

Oils that I have on-hand:

Silk Dreams Nourish
Claudie's Garden Oil
Claudie's Elixer
Sunflower
Castor
Rice bran
Wheat germ


----------



## Charla (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the notice!

My mainstay is *scalp oiling* -- currently with sulfur oil every other day. My most recent recipe is 2 oz each of hemp seed oil, evco, evoo and castor oil. 1tsp tea tree, 2 tsp ppo, 2 level tsp sulfur. This is primarily for expedited growth, but it also keeps my scalp nourished, moisturized and seborrheic dermatitis free!

I've been using *hemp seed oil as a ceramide treatment*. I mix it in my DC, avj/glycerin mix, and Aussie Moist, which I use as a leave-in.

For *sealing*, I LOVE castor oil!


I'm really interested in *oil rinsing* and will be incorporating it soon. I ran across a post today while I was researching shingling, and I found this very helpful info to make oil rinsing easier to wrap my mind around.

*-- *


> oil rinsing has cut my ssk down big time. i wash and go almost daily. well now every other night at bedtime, I put a lot of coconut oil throughout my hair. I place a plastic cap on it (sort of like ghe). then my bonnet. I sleep like that. Then next morning in the shower, I rinse with warm water. My hair detangles with my fingers and there are virtually no ssk. I love it so far.
> I only used coconut oil so far. At nite, my hair is dry. I might spray it with a little water to make it damp. Then I just section my hair in two. I take a bunch of oil and coat the length, then my roots. Then I do the other side of my head. I use a lot of oil, more than I would for sealing but not too much that it will be dripping everywhere. I make two giant two strand twists in my hair. Then I cover with a plastic cap, then a bonnet. This way I am doing a ghe as well. When I shower the new morning, I rinse with warm water and a little cone free condish. My hair feels awesome!


the above from http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=542265&highlight=shingling


Wow, I am really into oils! Never knew a thing about them until I started my HHJ. They are an irreplaceable part of my reggie now!


----------



## Minty (Aug 31, 2011)

oiled my scalp this morning w/pumpkin oil. It is so light and has no smell (FNWL brand). Waiting for mountain/herbs brand in the mail. 

I can't believe I still have some Ojon. If it weren't so expensive it would be a staple. It's in rotation to get used up. 

(I'm still trying to catch up from the other thread session)


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm in! So far just using bhringraj oil. I'm oil shopping this weekend and will update the list then!

Sent from my M860 using M860


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 1, 2011)

Definitely in for this round! I'll be using a sulfur oil concotion, Vatika oil, castor oil and grape seed oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm in!  Its difficult for me to go hard with oils in the summer because of the humidity we get in the DMV.  Can you say 'shiny face'??  But all that stops in Sept, so this thread is right on time.  
I have some sulfur oil mixes for growth (Claudies's, etc), Wild Growth Oil, Vatika Frosting, a spray oil, and single oils like Sunflower, Avocado, EVOO, EVCO, jojoba, JBCO, and Grapeseed.  I ALWAYS DC with oil, and I seal my ends nightly with it.
So I'm in!  
This morning I am applying sunflower for shine without weight.


Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, how did I miss this one. I am an oil junkie. It would be embarrassing for me to admit to all the oils I have, and embarrassing to admit that all I can think about is more. Probably have at least fifty different oils. Missing some of the exotic expensive ones, but I have my eye on them. Got my eye out for oils from South Africa.

Right now I am using and loving mustard seed oil. Used it in oil rinses and it was good. Since I just switched to hot oils, it is pretty amazing and so reasonable for all the beauty it provides.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm loving my oils....i'm concentrating on the ceramide rich ones.
Hempseed for oil rinsing, a liitle Hot Six Oil for sealing before i use my grease and for hot oil treatments on dry hair.

I have coconut oil but my hair doesn't like it so that may have to go on my body!

Jojoba Oil for my scalp, Castor Oil also used for sealing - it's great for slicking down my unruly edges.


----------



## An_gell (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks! I'm ready fa it.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Charla said:


> Thanks for the notice!
> 
> My mainstay is *scalp oiling* -- currently with sulfur oil every other day. My most recent recipe is 2 oz each of hemp seed oil, evco, evoo and castor oil. 1tsp tea tree, 2 tsp ppo, 2 level tsp sulfur. This is primarily for expedited growth, but it also keeps my scalp nourished, moisturized and seborrheic dermatitis free!
> 
> ...



Thanks for this..I was interested in oil rinsing but too lazy to research


----------



## hannan (Sep 1, 2011)

I am ready this time!

I've got castor, hemp seed, safflower, coconut oils, a heck of a lot of butters, and some Claudie elixir for my scalp. Nothing too fancy . I'll use the liquid oils for adding to my dcs and oil rinsing and the butters for heavy sealing.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Hey....i still oil rinse with coconut oil...when i can keep up with it


----------



## SpicyPisces (Sep 1, 2011)

I want to join...this will be my first challenge 

Right now, I'm using Mega Care Grape seed Oil, Hot Six Oil, Castor Oil and I may try more . I use oils for HOTs, sealing, adding to DCs or scalp massages.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 1, 2011)

Right on time!  Count me in for this round!  I still have a tone of oils to use up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 1, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Thanks for the add. I initially joined to use up my oils and like you I've added more to the list but since joining this challenge I have seen a great improvement in the condition of my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2011)

Of course I'm in. I oil my scalp, seal, steam, and oil rinse.  

I'll be using:
Cocasta
Hemp Seed
Rice Bran
Sunflower
Grapeseed
Vatika frosting
Claudie's Elixir

Will repurchase Gleau at some point. I will just add it to one of my Amazon orders.


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 1, 2011)

Count me in!!!!!


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh,

Oil rinse 2-4x/wk with castor oil.

Seal 5-7x/wk with castor oil/hemp seed oil mix or with castor oil/wheat germ oil mix.

Use a leave in 2-5x/wk with evoo in it and seal with castor oil.

Oil scalp w/castor oil 2-3x/wk.


----------



## cherry.a (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm still in I have alot of oils to use.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 1, 2011)

Let's do it again!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2011)

imma need someone to help me with this oil rinsing thing. ok so last night i slathered my dry hair in carols daughter koret amen oil(which is olive oil, bay oil, patchuli oil, and cedarwood oil) and when i woke up today my hair was so freakin stinkin soft. so i take the oil in the shower with me, cleanse my hair then slather it in more of the same oil and then top it off with shea moisture black soap conditioner and then added more oil to my ends. now i know you are thinking thats a lot of oil. but it aint lol. its a 2oz bottle and its more than half full.
so when i went to detangle the oil had not helped. and my hair did not feel anymore soft than it usually does. now my hair is not hard to detangle at all and this week i have been finger detangling(which i normally dont do) so i cant blame the additional oil as the reason why when i finally use a comb it doesnt just glide through but i guess what im saying is i dont understand the point of oil rinsing. and this is my first time doing it.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 1, 2011)

I really have to say I'm happy I found this thread months ago. You ladies helped me stayed committed to using oils as well as trying out new ones and my hair has improved so much.

To everyone:  lol​
My gang of oils:

Grapeseed (my love)
Coconut oil
Hemp
Jojoba
Sweet almond
Vitamin e oil
EO: lavender, eucalyptus, and tea tree


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 1, 2011)

So, I used my stanky mix and massaged that in last night and let it sit. My scalp feels great. 

I just moisturized with BFH Desert Castor seed and sealed with Claudie's Montego Bay oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2011)

MaraWithLove
LaidBak
Seamonster
SpicyPisces
Ms_CoCo37

:welcome3::welcome3::welcome3:


----------



## chelleypie810 (Sep 1, 2011)

All I use is Silk Dreams Nourish Oil. Sometimes olive oil for a prepoo..but now that I have silk dreams pre I don't have to worry about that either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2011)

:blowkiss:

winona  Study Hard.  Check in with us from time-to-time.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 1, 2011)

Brownie518 How is that Montego Bay Oil? I've been thinking about buying it. Claudie can do no wrong in my book. 

I'm gonna buy her gel to try out too. I don't ever see anyone talk about her styling products (gel, serum, etc.) so I guess I'll be the guinea pig.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes I'm in. I fell off last quarter when it came to updating but i still do oil rinses and seal on a regular. I actually need to put in an order  for some oils *off to shop*


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello everyone.

One of my favorite hair people sent me some henna and oils! She sent me some stinky Dabur Jasmine Hair Oil and navratna oil (which I like to call "na na na na na" oil). 

My best purchase in August was a garlic infused avocado oil. This crap is Stinky (that's how I knew it was going to be good) and it really absorbs in the hair. I had used it as a pretreatment and there was definitely a difference.

Of course, I always have trusty olive oil handy. This past week, I did a classic pre-treatment of mayonnaise, honey, tea tree oil, and olive oil. Yes, I had hand-in-hair-itis after my hair was done  

Not to mention, I have shea butter and shealoe butter that I mixed myself. I have yet to use these as pre-treatments though. They are so heavy-- I've been using them as gel for flyaways when I have a ponytail (I hate ponytails). 

I want to purchase some oil from the Silk Dreams Haircare website but I have all these oils here. I really have turned back into a PJ...or maybe the disease never left!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2011)

Angelicus That Garlic Infused Avocado Oil sounds like it's the Business.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2011)

I have my hair out tonight so going to put some of my oil blend on my scalp and give myself a scalp massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2011)

Moisturized with PuraBody Naturals Sapote Lotion and Locked it up with Black Cumin Seed Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Ya'll I wanted to Share this Lank. I'm getting some Plum Oil next year. 

Reason being @chebaby and I made a Pact. 

Me = No New Oils. Her = No New Gels. So Imma try to stick it out.


http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/email/ePlumOil.html


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 1, 2011)

Angelicus - where did you get the garlic infused oil?


----------



## choctaw (Sep 1, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Moisturized with PuraBody Naturals Sapote Lotion and Locked it up with Black Cumin Seed Oil.



IDareT'sHair ... hey Product Playa! ... your hair gwine straight up Barry on you one day 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br-Dy3puDoc&feature=fvwrel

my current contenders are:

Argan
avocado
blend of Africa’s Best Ultimate Herbal, Trader Joe’s Vitamin E, Bansai pure filtered sesame  and Bertolli extra virgin olive oils infused with maka (bhringraj)
Blend of castor, mustard and sesame oils infused with henna, maka, brahmi & amla
Castor oil
Dabur Vatika
Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Kesavardhini
Mahabhringraj
Mahanarayan
mustard
Ojon restorative treatment
Red palm oil
Rice bran oil infused with brahmi
Sesame oil infused with maka
Sesame oil
Shapleys MTG
Sunflower
Tea tree


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2011)

@choctaw You Wrong! I enjoyed that.

Thanks for listing Your List. 

But I'm sure that's only 1/2 of it.


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 1, 2011)

Brownie518, I buy it from a guy that lives in my apartment complex. It's a locally owned company from Phoenix. They have a website http://avocadooil4health.com/contact.php. They have many infused oils. I use this oil for everything. It's so stinky and good!  Please give it a try.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2011)

I forgot I will also be using shikakai and amla oils.

Tonight I oiled & massaged my scalp with Claudie's Elixir. Sealed with hemp seed oil.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 1, 2011)

Oiled my scalp today and sealed with bhringraj oil. Feels excellent. 
My head has always been a water + oil head, it takes challenges like these to remind me of that and kick me off PJism-or rather onto a whole other level of PJism. Lol 

ETA: A bonus of this bhringraj oil is it makes my hair nice and shiny  I've only been using it this week. <3 Ayurveda


----------



## Majestye (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, I'm in. Using the following oils:
EVOO
EVCO
JBCO
Castor oil
Vitamin E 
Jojoba
sweet almond oil
Grapeseed oil
And a variety of essential oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2011)

Majestye  Welcome Girlie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2011)

MaraWithLove said:


> My head has always been a water + oil head, it takes challenges like these to remind me of that and kick me off PJism-or rather *onto a whole other level of PJism. Lol*
> 
> ETA: A bonus of this bhringraj oil is it makes my hair nice and shiny  I've only been using it this week. <3 Ayurveda


 
MaraWithLove  And there's alot of Good Oils Out There.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 2, 2011)

Moisturized with Whipped Creme Ends, sealed with Jason's vitamin E oil mixed with grapeseed oil


----------



## choctaw (Sep 2, 2011)

oil rinse with rice bran/tea tree/mustard oil and rice bran oil infused with bhringraj


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 2, 2011)

Lawwwwd! I'm in a weave for the next 4 weeks


----------



## billyne (Sep 2, 2011)

mornin ya'll..
  i'm using jbco & evco. i really want to try the sublime sulfur oil mix..i think i'll order some this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2011)

Wash Day:  I used EVOO to do an Oil Rinse and Pequi Oil with my Leave-In. 

Probably will moisturize with Pura Body Naturals Sapote Lotion and Lock it Up with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 2, 2011)

My scalp was itchy so I used some Camille Rose oil and rubbed it in. I really like this oil.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2011)

I bought some flax seed oil today? I think I said I wasn't buying any more. I also purchased 2 bottles of Jojoba from a fellow member. Intend to use those for my oil rinses.

To anyone who has used flax seed oil, how did you like it?  I will do some research later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2011)

faithVA  I had Flaxseed Oil before and I absolutely LOVED it!  

Rich in Omega's 3,6,9.  It worked Great! 

I'd definitely repurchase it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 2, 2011)

Last night I did an overnight HOT with my hemp mix.
Today I oil rinsed with EVOO/EVCO mixed and M&S with SSI pumpkin defrizzer.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA I had Flaxseed Oil before and I absolutely LOVED it!
> 
> Rich in Omega's 3,6,9. It worked Great!
> 
> I'd definitely repurchase it.


 
Oh thanks IDareT'sHair.  I only love sunflower oil so far so I would like to find another oil I love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2011)

faithVA  Keep us posted.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 2, 2011)

Later on this evening I'll do a scalp massage with my sulfur oil, moisturize with Oyin's Juices & Berries, and seal with grapeseed oil, concentrating on my ends.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 2, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MaraWithLove  And there's alot of Good Oils Out There.



EXACTLY! My hair seems to love a variety of them...so does my wallet.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 2, 2011)

wow, as much as i love oils (only thing i'm a pj about nowdays) i cant believe i didnt notice this thread, i didn't even know about the other quarters. lol  I'm in! Especially since i just found a health store close to me that sells all kinds of delicious oils, waiting for me to try!

well, the oils i have now are (in no particular order)

Wild Growth Oil
Proclaim Natural 7 Argan Oil
Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal oil
African Royal Hot 6 Oil
grape seed oil
coconut oil
castor oil
hemp oil
jojoba
extra virgin olive oil
olive oil pam (yes pam the cooking oil, but the best choice version (budget cuts yall), but its 100% olive oil in the can. lol)
dabur amla hair oil
bringraj hair oil
shikakai herbal hair oil
neem oil
tree tree oil (i mix a little with oil rinses and dc treatments)


um, i think thats all i have right now... but like i said... theres that health store close by... so err umm... yeah...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2011)

AwesomelyNappy  Welcome Girlie!  Interesting List.  

Especially the Pam Cooking Spray.......


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 2, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AwesomelyNappy  Welcome Girlie!  Interesting List.
> 
> Especially the Pam Cooking Spray.......



thanks IDareT'sHair!

 lol hey, its still oil right! lol it replaced "oil sheen" type oils for me (although i do love Profective Growth Sheen oil, but cant find it anywhere). its only 1 ingredient vs 50-11. when i ran out of my profectiv one day, i thought... why not? rest is history! lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2011)

AwesomelyNappy

That's Why I love this Oil Thread.  There are some Real Creative Ladies in here!

If Folks are Using "Crisco" Hey...Why Not!

Welcome to the Challenge.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 2, 2011)

yup, cant wait to see others creative ideas too. 

i actually read about this a long time ago (dont know if on this forum, or another). Its really just an easier way to apply the olive oil that i already use to the hair evenly when i wear braid/twist-outs (and since i spray it thinly over my "out" styles, i dont over manipulate the hair and mess up the waves/curls etc in the progress). I'd never use regular cooking spray (although i did see people using crisco oil to press hair when i was growing up), I only use the 100% olive oil spray. It's basically the same thing as in the fancy glass bottles of oil i already buy, but different packaging and easier application

all this talk about oil is making me want to oil rinse my hair now, but i straightened it last night (and dont plan on straightening again until Jan,) so i'm just going to have to hold this urge until next week...


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 2, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Later on this evening I'll do a scalp massage with my sulfur oil, moisturize with Oyin's Juices & Berries, and seal with grapeseed oil, concentrating on my ends.



I ended up sealing with castor oil. My twists may be a little heavy in the morning. but oh well.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just washed my hair and Im currently doing an HOT with Hairveda Cocasta Oil. After I rinse I will massage my scalp with a JBCO/Vitamin E/Peppermint Oil mix & when Im done rinsing my DC I will seal my ends with Claudie's Garden Oil!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2011)

I used both the flax seed oil and the sunflower oil in different sections of my hair before I steamed. But then I rinsed and reparted my hair and couldn't remember which sectiions I applied which oil to. 

Will have to try again next time. I could tell that flax seed oil is heavier than sunflower oil. But couldn't tell if I liked one better than the other.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 3, 2011)

IDareT'sHair.  Does flaxseed oil have an odor?  What kind of benefits does it have?  I mean, I take an Omega 3 6 9 pill every day, but does it work on the hair when applied topically?  Is it a ceramide?


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 3, 2011)

I became a little lax with my oil use and my hair has suffered from that. Back to my moisturing and sealing with my coconut, seseame, rice oil mixture. Love that stuff! Using it to pre-shampoo and seal.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm So Sorry. What is ppo? I am sure it is something real simple


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2011)

@LaidBak 

It's been awhile, but when I purchased it I was looking for EFA (Essential Fatty Acids) Oil and Flaxseed Oil popped up in my Search so I got it.

I can't remember what it smelled like? But it wasn't 'offensive' that I can recall. 

I thought it was a little 'expensive' tho. I think I only had like 6 ounces. 

But I used it right up (so I musta' liked it) 

Because it was hiding in my cabinet behind something else.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 3, 2011)

LaidBak I know you didn't ask me but I use virgin flax seed oil so I thought I would add my two cents.

It doesn't have an odor and it's very light , non greasy and absorbs quickly .
I've found that adding it to my mix I use for HOT's have improved my moisture retention.
As IDareT'sHair said it can be a bit expensive , I paid $11 for 8.45oz at my local supermarket and I've seen it for as much as $15 elsewhere.
HTH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl  Thanks Curly!  I may look at my Health Food Store next time I go to pick up some Braggs ACV.

*oh snap* I just rememember No Oil until 2012.

I ordered mine on-line so it was pretty pricey with Shipping & all.  I _think_ I got mine from Mountain Rose Herbs along with Hempseed and something else.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 3, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl  Thanks Curly!  I may look at my Health Food Store next time I go to pick up some Braggs ACV.
> 
> *oh snap* I just rememember No Oil until 2012.
> 
> I ordered mine on-line so it was pretty pricey with Shipping & all.  I _think_ I got mine from Mountain Rose Herbs along with Hempseed and something else.



IDareT'sHair 2012 will be here soon enough and I know you have lots of oils to hold you until then. Just keep it in mind until then.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 3, 2011)

oil rinsed with blend of oils infused with henna, amla, brahmi and maka before swim class. About to do another oil rinse with maka infused sesame oil. If I go swimming again this evening, will do another oil rinse ...


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 3, 2011)

felic1 ppo= pre-poo, a Pre-Shampooing treatment. Many of us are doing a hot oil treatment or moisture treatment before shampooing. Hope that helps!


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 4, 2011)

I am protecting my previously relaxed hair with my shealoe butter tonight before relaxing my hair with Lianage Shea Butter Relaxer tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 4, 2011)

I been using my enso serum, have a little left maybe i will infuse some grapeseed with brahmi thats been sitting around.


----------



## cherry.a (Sep 4, 2011)

I moisturized W/ Pantene oil moisturizer and sealed with carrot oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2011)

Moisturized & Sealed with Hairitage Hydrations Blackberry and Sage Moisturizer.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm innnnn if it's still okay to join!

i'd forgotten how much i love oil rinses and such. 

i went out and got some castor oil...slathered it on top of my kenra mc dc that had been marinating in my hair since last night.  left it on for about 15 minutes or so, rinsed with cool/cold water and ohhhh my hair feels divine.  that castor oil definitely boosted my moisture levels.  feels so soft and moisturized.  

why do i never keep up with doing this?!

so i'll be oil rinsing with castor oil to seal in moisture from conditionings and then using oyin burnt sugar pomade to style twists and seal moisture out of the shower.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2011)

Frequently used:
jbco - use on scalp every wash day and 1-2x weekly
Tiiva growth oil - use 1-2x weekly (no growth obtained from it, just like the oil)
SDH Nourish - sealing; a little goes a long way

Periodically used:
Vatika frosting - periodically for a refreshing scent or on scalp for the first week after TU
Moroccan Oil and Alfaparf Semi Di Lino - use when rollersetting

Collecting Dust:
Grapeseed
Lavender
Rosemary
Thyme
Vatika (this one is oil, not the frosting)
Amla
Hot Six
Evoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2011)

youwillrise



  Welcome & Glad to have You!


----------



## Minty (Sep 4, 2011)

Got my oils list for the fall.

Scalp oils: Pomegranate, Red Raspberry, Pumpkin, Castor mix
Hair: Avocado, Pequi, Argan, Camellia, Sunflower
Butter: my butters mix, Mango Butter, Cupuacu 

My goal is to use these up by the end of year before my next haul. I'm going back to a 2x week hair schedule.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2011)

Minty said:


> Got my oils list for the fall.
> 
> *Scalp oils: Pomegranate, Red Raspberry, Pumpkin, Castor mix*
> *Hair: Avocado, Pequi, Argan, Camellia, Sunflower*
> ...


 
Minty  So are you using these up my 12/31?  Or are you buying these?  What is your plan?

Please explain?


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2011)

Did an oil treatment today: WGO, Coconut, avocado, hemp, olive & amla...I topped it off with a Delightful DC and steam and wowzers...I have to do this process more often  My hair feels great and there was hardly any hair in the shower-hair-catcher


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 4, 2011)

Scalp massage with mix of coconut, lavender, eucalyptus, tea tree, and vitamin E oils.

My SD is staying under control. This mix is in my life to stay. 

I plan to restock on coconut, grapeseed , and jojoba oil towards the end of the month, and purchase some peppermint oil. I've been dying to try it for weeks.


----------



## Minty (Sep 4, 2011)

IDareT'sHair They are on my rotation to use till 12/31.

Its just my way of keeping up with my oils inventory, and make sure they get used up before the expiration date. Those high nutrient oils don't last long, so I try to use them within a year's time. 

The new year will get a new list in rotation, and the oils used up will probably get repurchased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2011)

Minty  Thanks Girlie! 

Please let me know about that Plum Oil when you get it.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 4, 2011)

Today I used Bonner brothers pine tar grease with potion for pre poo, co washed with the mix I am trying to use up and move on. Oil rinsed with caster oil, too shea, and my shea butter mix. Finished the whole thing with my home made accidental wash and go lotion, was trying to make a gel.

That castor oil did me a world of good, balancing out protein overload. My hair feels strong and somewhat soft, just the way I like it. I think I am going to use castor oil whenever I do a protein from now on.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 4, 2011)

I filtered last few ounces of castor, mustard and sesame oils infused with amla, brahmi, henna and maka. I put the oil soaked herbs into a bowl, added amla powder, ayurvedic tea and honey and let it marinate for an hour. The paste was uber thick. I applied it to hair freshly washed with raw African black soap and conditioned for 4 hours. The paste washed out easily with water and left my hair feeling very strong, without dryness. I conditioner washed with Giovanni Route 66 and detangled with Joico Moisture Recovery. I applied coconut oil to edges, sectioned hair, applied Ojon restorative treatment from root to tip and made braid twists.


----------



## Minty (Sep 4, 2011)

Well what I've read so far is oils high in oleic acid should not be used on the scalp. Plum is very high in oleic acid. It will use it as a hair oil sealant only. 

I hope it gets here this soon. I got the shipping notice....That will have to be put on rotation too. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 4, 2011)

uh I know I just got a relaxer this morning but I am going to sleep with EVOO on my hair before I dye it with henna+indigo tomorrow.


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 5, 2011)

Oil rinsed with castor oil after a heavy protein tx. My hair felt instantly soft, that never happens after the Aohogee 2 step treatment. Then cowashed with Natures Gate Aloe Vera which made my hair even softer. I guess I didn't really need a DC, but I am doing one now.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 5, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Growth Elixir and my hair with Vatika Frosting, baggied overnight.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yesterday I oil rinsed with hemp oil, added it to my ayurvedic paste and sealed with it also. Massaged scalp with Claudie's Elixir. I promised my mama a bottle of Claudie's Elixir and why she getting all demanding now. I better give mama her stuff this week .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Yesterday I oil rinsed with hemp oil, added it to my ayurvedic paste and sealed with it also. Massaged scalp with Claudie's Elixir. *I promised my mama a bottle of Claudie's Elixir and why she getting all demanding now. I better give mama her stuff this week .*


 
Shay72  You Know You Need to stop Playin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2011)

Angelicus

I did the Olive Oil Soak last Relaxer.  A friend of mine in NY swears by doing an Olive Oil soak after a relaxer, so I tried it this time.

I really liked it and will incorporate this step into my Relaxer Regi.  

I only kept the Olive Oil on for about an hour tho'.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 5, 2011)

Ladies, I have a quick question.  Whats the best finishing oil for blinging hair?  I mean, if you were about to walk out the door to go out, and you noticed your hair looking a tad bit dull, what oil would you reach for to add a high gloss finish without messing up your style?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> *Ladies, I have a quick question. Whats the best finishing oil for blinging hair? I mean, if you were about to walk out the door to go out, and you noticed your hair looking a tad bit dull, what oil would you reach for to add a high gloss finish without messing up your style?*


 
@LaidBak

I'd reach for Darcy's Botanicals Cherry, Peach, Watermelon, Apricot Oil Spritz OR....

more easily available Shea Moisture Restorative Exlir with is also an Oil Spritz that smells really good.

All just a very light Oil Mist. 

*GOOD QUESTION*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2011)

Moisturized with nbd cosmetics Creamy Mango Hair Balm w/Green Tea Extract.  

Sealed it Off with Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil


----------



## winona (Sep 5, 2011)

Did an overnight prepoo with Neem oil mix.  OMG that stuff stank but I was exhausted.  My hair felt so soft after washing today and my scalp looks so good


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2011)

winona

Hey Lady!  

Hope things are going well!


----------



## winona (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];14165641]winona
> 
> Hey Lady!
> 
> Hope things are going well!



Hola Classes are off the chain but I am so excited.  I love pharmocology  Nursing School won't be easy but it will be well worth it in the end.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2011)

winona said:


> Hola Classes are off the chain but I am so excited. *I love pharmocology Nursing School won't be easy but it will be well worth it in the end.*


 
winona  Study Hard.  You will be able to "Write Your Ticket" once you finish up.:dollar:

Proud of you D


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 5, 2011)

My hair after a twist and curl is SOFT and BLINGING!!!! I LOVE castor oil! Sealed with it (on top of SM curl enhancing Smoothie) and it never fails me! Seals in all that goodness! I can even see my reddish brown color from my henna tx. I love my hair today! I was even inspired to purchase more hair accessories.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2011)

allmundjoi

Glad You're having a Nice hair Day!


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 5, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> allmundjoi
> 
> Glad You're having a Nice hair Day!



IDareT'sHair, thanks! These days are rare and precious! Lol.


----------



## billyne (Sep 5, 2011)

washed, dc'd and shea butter'd up my hair yesterday and put it in 4 braids before i went to bed. today i oiled it up with some wonder 8 oil i'm trying to use up..my naps are shiny and soft


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 5, 2011)

slathered my twists in some oyin burnt sugar pomade that i stretched with some castor oil & cocoa butter.  along with my hair being happier because of the protection & lubrication,  i think this is what helped my last twist takedown/detangle session be so successful.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't been checking in, but I'm still using my oils faithfully. I pre-poo with just AVJ + coconut oil now. I mix rice bran, flax seed, and safflower oils into my shampoo when I use liquid shampoo. I add argan, castor, grapeseed, coconut, and jojoba oils to my homemade DCs. And I seal 3-4x/wk with castor oil. I'm using up all of my oils before I buy anymore, but next on my list is avocado oil and wheat germ oil.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Sep 5, 2011)

Oooh I want in   I use a mixture of jojoba, coconut, and almond oil on my scalp.  A few drops of peppermint essential oil is nice too.  Once in a while, I'll mix in Neem oil (but I do not like the smell - ugh).  When I oil my hair prior to shampooing, I use coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2011)

thecurlycamshow


:welcome3:  Glad to have you.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 5, 2011)

Washed my hair today.  Afterward I used Gillian hair butter on my scalp (which melts immediately) and followed that with JBCO.  I want to wear my half wig tomorrow so I put a bunch of flat twists in my hair, smoothing the JBCO from root to tip.  I've haven't done twists in _years_, so they're real loose and messy, so I'm not sure they will last the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2011)

Sealed my Ends off with Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Exlir


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 5, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Ladies, I have a quick question.  Whats the best finishing oil for blinging hair?  I mean, if you were about to walk out the door to go out, and you noticed your hair looking a tad bit dull, what oil would you reach for to add a high gloss finish without messing up your style?



LaidBak - Good question! Oils that work great for me are Hemp Seed oil , Safflower oil, that Shea Moisture Elixir T mentioned, and Claudie's Montego Bay oil. All great for shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2011)

Brownie518  And the Darcy Oils!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 5, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  And the Darcy Oils!




Oh, yes. Especially the Cherry Kernel!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, yes. Especially the Cherry Kernel!!*


 
Brownie518  Girl, Yeah... The bomb.com

That Watermelon one is good too and so is the Peach and the Apricot.  Hmp.  All of 'Em.

And she just came out with a Plum one.  (it's new)


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 5, 2011)

I did an oil rinse with grapeseed oil today

I've been slacking on my hair lately and I forgot how beneficial oil rinses were to my hair.

I'll be adding these back in


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 6, 2011)

Applied grapeseed oil to my ends.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 6, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Ladies, I have a quick question. Whats the best finishing oil for blinging hair? I mean, if you were about to walk out the door to go out, and you noticed your hair looking a tad bit dull, what oil would you reach for to add a high gloss finish without messing up your style?


LaidBak - hemp, evco or SDH's nourish...but...when in doubt, go with hemp.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 6, 2011)

I messed around and oiled a little too much with Tiiva Growth Oil and boy I'm greasy today. It's all good though, my hair feels nice despite the oil slick that I'm sporting.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 6, 2011)

Im in !  I wasn’t really sure about oils outside of Olive Oil, but this weekend, after being sooooo frustrated with my hair, I decided to try something new, Not sure if its actually an Oil Rinse, but I rinsed my hair put Safflower Oil on it for about 5 minutes, rinsed, clarified, and DC’s with my mix plus Olive Oil and Safflower Oil, and my hair has looked probably the best Ive seen it in a while!

I will be using Olive Oil, Safflower Oil  and possibly another one.. not sure which one yet, it will be a cerimide rich oil though.

Thanks!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

@KhandiB

Hi Khandi & Welcome. 

Once you Start doing Hot Oil Treatments (HOTs) and other Oil-based applications, you see some Fabulous Results.

Glad to have you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Hair-Hotties!

They keep saying: _The Fall Season has Officially Started_, but we know we have a few weeks left & Indian Summer (for those of us that have Season Changes).

I have been thinking alot about my Fall/Winter Regi.  I'm good on Products & Oils, but want to buy a Wig or 2.  *Best Winter Hat & PS ever!*

Anyway, I'll be Moisturizing & Sealing twice today.  Moisturizing with PuraBody Naturals and Sealing up with Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh I remember, I was going to add Castor Oil into my reggie.
Right now I have an awesome flat iron style, I wont wash out until later this week.  But Im excited.  I need to research Oil Rinses etc...

Thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 6, 2011)

Instead of every other week..I'll be doing my oil treatments weekly...there really is an added benefit that I like VERY much...You were SO right againstallodds


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 6, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Instead of every other week..I'll be doing my oil treatments weekly...there really is an added benefit that I like VERY much...You were SO right againstallodds



Nix08 wouldn't miss my weekly HOTs for anything, love them


----------



## chelleypie810 (Sep 6, 2011)

used sdh nourish this morning for ends. my hair seriously soaks this stuff up.


----------



## Jewell (Sep 6, 2011)

Yall, I must admit I have slacked off in my oil rinses!  Last 2 washes I was unable to do them because I had in Senegalese twists w. extensions and didn't want them to slip out prematurely.  But now I'm free and I'll be doing a wash tomorrow and oil rinsing.  I'm jonesin' to braid this hair up and slap on my wig early for the fall and winter but it's still too hot and humid here.  So I guess til the end of Sept I will be bunning!


----------



## Minty (Sep 6, 2011)

HOT. Aloe vera gel on my scalp and rice bran oil saturated on the hair, under the dryer. 

I'll DC after with Aloxxi Keratin Treatment

Shampoo w/Elucence 

rollerset, bump roots, silk wrap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

Minty I've been thinking about that Rice Bran Oil. 

I have Several DC'ers that contain Rice Bran Oil.

I may hafta' add it to my list along with Plum Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

Wash Day:  I used Pequi Oil with my Leave-In and will Moisturize once dry with PuraBody Naturals Sapote Lotion and Seal it Up with Hydratherma Naturals Hair Oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm about to pre-poo with Vatika oil. My ends have made a drastic turn since proactively using oils in my regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

NappyNelle  So have mine Nappy. 

Yep.  My Ends are looking 100% better.


----------



## Minty (Sep 6, 2011)

I love that rice bran oil, apricot seed, sunflower oil. love love it. Pequi oil is at the top, but its special, can't be slathering it all on the head like with the others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

Minty said:


> I love that rice bran oil, apricot seed, sunflower oil. love love it. *Pequi oil is at the top, but its special, can't be slathering it all on the head like with the others*.


 
Minty Hmp.  It Shol' Is.  It mighta' all but replaced my Pure Argan Oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 6, 2011)

Coffee  I really would like a review on that Plum oil when it arrives... _Plum oil _just sounds so luxurious. LOL


----------



## Coffee (Sep 6, 2011)

I've received it and used it already. I love how it makes my face feel, so soft, smooth and moisturized. I can say the same for my hair, you don't really need much of it. That 1oz should last me a loooooog time.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 6, 2011)

Oiling tonight-gonna GHE! I'm using bhringraj oil-which I diluted with grapeseed oil because it was too strong for me at first!


----------



## tiffers (Sep 6, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Replaced Argan Oil, you say?

Tell me more about this pequi oil, por favor :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

tiffers

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...5PTJCw&usg=AFQjCNGM2aRMvknKr1isQ6ImBJyQQB8MHA

Here is something about it:  I picked mine up From Nature With Love.  They have/had it on Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

tiffers NappyNelle  FNWL Also has Plum Oil


http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm still here guys!
Be right back with an update...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

JerriBlank  Don't Be Runnin' Up in here doing No Booty Pops! 


Where You Been?


----------



## tiffers (Sep 6, 2011)

IDareT'sHair  Thanks, T!

So yeah, I think Imma be gettin me some pequi verrah, verrah soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @IDareT'sHair  Thanks, T!
> 
> *So yeah, I think Imma be gettin me some pequi verrah, verrah soon.*


 
tiffers  Did you look at all those Oils FNWL has on Sale for Summa'?  They have some nice ones.  I was lookin' at that Rice Bran and another one, but I said I wasn't buyin' any more oils until next year.

But check out that Sale on those Oils.  They all sound good.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 6, 2011)

> *Pequi Oil* - SAVE 30%
> 
> Pequi Oil, Caryocar braziliensis, possesses a unique combination of essential fatty acids and is highly emollient, making it an effective moisturizer for products intended to heal dry and cracked skin, eczema and psoriasis. It can also be used in the production of specialty soaps intended to aid skin conditions. When used in hair care formulations, Pequi Oil helps smooth the hair cuticle to increase smoothness and shine and decrease frizziness.
> 
> ...



Info from FNWL for those wondering...

ETA: I HATE THE FNWL SITE. I always go there to look at one thing and then I  close the tab with a long list of things to try. SMH. I should know better... I'm  still a recovering PJ and IJ (Ingredient Junkie).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

NappyNelle I can't wait to get that Plum Oil


----------



## tiffers (Sep 6, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Yeah, I'm bout to have to put you on ignore. 

*goes off to look at the yummeh oils*


----------



## Shana' (Sep 6, 2011)

If its not too late, I would like to join this leg.

I will be using
Castor Oil-scalp massage 1x weekly.

Coconut Oil-daily sealing.

Hot Six Oil-weekly pre-poo w/ heat.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2011)

Received my 2 bottles of jojoba oil today from Judy4all. So ready for my oil rinse this weekend. She also sent me an oil combo which will be great for some hots.

Did a simple wash tonight with no extras but did put a little of my oil blend on my crown. My crown hair is much better but I need to get to work on it for the fall and see if I can get a complete healing by December


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 7, 2011)

Oil rinsed with castor oil, CW w/TJ Tea Tree Tingle and layered in my leave in (aloe vera gelly, KCKT, evoo/wheat germ oil). Did 2 strand twists with SM Smoothie, sealed with a little more castor oil/hemp seed oil. Now I am letting it airdry a little then I will put the ends on satin rollers. You would think my hair would be an oily mess, but I know in the morning my hair will be soft and shiny. Also oiled my scalp w/castor oil.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 7, 2011)

Moisturized with whipped creme ends, sealed with grapeseed oil. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 7, 2011)

Sealed with castor oil and grease


----------



## hannan (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey everyone! Used vatika frosting to prepoo the other day. I forgot how much I loved prepooing!


----------



## choctaw (Sep 7, 2011)

Spray hair with rosewater, Olde Jamaica Black Castor Oil and Infusium 23.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 7, 2011)

Sealed last night with Safflower Oil


----------



## bronzebomb (Sep 7, 2011)

I have purchased some oils (on a whim) and I really like how my hair feel and the shine. 

monoi de tahiti oil
argan oil
wheat germ oil
castor oil
almond oil
hairveda cocasta shikakai oil
jojoba oil
shea butter oil
coconut oil
red pimento oil

I am going to try these for the next few months.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 7, 2011)

I sealed with my mix of avocado oil/hempseed oil/grapeseed oil last night. Tonight will do a scalp massage with castor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2011)

bronzebomb  Be Careful with the Red Pimento Oil.  I've heard some very Nasty Stories about this stuff.  

So Please Use Wisely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2011)

Moisturized with Sapote Lotion will seal with Pure Jojoba Oil.  Will do this twice today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2011)

Shana'

Welcome Girlie!  Happy Oiling.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Sep 7, 2011)

Oil rinsed with my hemp/castor mix. LOVE this stuff.

Moisturized with Claudie's Isha and sealed with Enso Serum


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yesterday I was in my local indian market when I came across some red palm oil.  I was so tempted to buy it, but I wasn't sure if it would be good for my hair.  Has anyone ever tried it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2011)

Moisturized this a.m. with PuraBody Naturals Sapote Hair Lotion. 

Moisturized this evening with Marie Dean Amala Hair Cream.

Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Yesterday I was in my local indian market when I came across some red palm oil. I was so tempted to buy it, but* I wasn't sure if it would be good for my hair. Has anyone ever tried it?*


 
Ms_CoCo37  I had a Manufactured Pre-Poo Treatment that Was Red Palm Butter and I really liked it. 

Never tried the Oil.  Check For Nature With Love.  I think they have a write up on Palm Oil.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 8, 2011)

did a conditioner/oil rinse mix last night.


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 8, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> JerriBlank  Don't Be Runnin' Up in here doing No Booty Pops!
> 
> 
> Where You Been?



*pops it all up thru this thread*

Hey guys! . I've been working two jobs,so I slowed up on posting for a bit,but i am way more comfortable with my schedule now,so I'm tryna be all up in this!

I've been in braids all summer, and tried to keep up with oil rinsing simultaneously. That was a NO GO! Also,I cannot find a bomb diggity braid spray since my staple has been "new and improved," see; shot to hayle. Companies suck with all of that reformulating mess!
Anyhoo,I decided to make my own. I mixed some aloe juice in some organic sapote oil(my current staple oil), added a healthy amount of that Tiiva growth oil(I tried to make sure the sulfur didn't make it into my spray though), some argan oil,left over sapote castor oil from Anita Grant, some glycerin,and purified water. I have been using this,and I almost absolutely love it! I'm gonna mess with it some more,but I'm using it everyday,and for thw demainder of the time I'm braided up.
This is how I will be incorporating my oils into my braid reggie. My hair never feels dry to thw touch,and I can add as much of the good stuff as I want. I am loving that Pura Body Organic Sapote oil,by the way! Anyone else try it?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just ran thru my hair with a mix of JBCO, Emu, and hemp seed. That seems like a weird mix but I love it!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 8, 2011)

IDareT'sHair, Thanks for the tip!  I'm going to check them out now.  The red palm oil was very reasonable ($4.99 for a large bottle...maybe about 16 oz if not more).


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Oil rinsing tonight with sunflower oil and then cowash.

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 8, 2011)

Sealed my hair this morning with grapeseed oil. Thinking of oil rinsing tonight with amla or maybe doing a prepoo with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37

Yeah at least you can read up on it before you purchase. 

JerriBlank *Pops it out with You*  That Braid Mix sounds good.

Brownie518  Your Mix Sounds really good too!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 8, 2011)

Sealed last night with Enso serum.  I'm soaking some herbal teas(horsetail, burdock, nettle)  in grapeseed and avocado oil for a week.


----------



## An_gell (Sep 8, 2011)

Hope to get back into oil rinsing this weekend.  My straighten style only lasted like 3 days, I workout a lot so I expected it, been bunning all week. I think I'm gonna do an coconut oil steam then clarify to remove the silicones from flat-ironing this past weekend then deep condish with something.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Sep 8, 2011)

Currently baggying my ends with castor oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 8, 2011)

Massaged with sulfur oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 8, 2011)

Massaged JBCO into my scalp and NG.  Sealed my ends with Gillian Hair Butter.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 8, 2011)

oiled my scalp with tea tree essential oil, oil rinsed with castor and sesame oil


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 8, 2011)

IDareT'sHair,i really like it,and i just wanted it to be majority oils since my hair has been responding so well to the few new ones I tried. I'll risk over oiling over ***** ends.
I'm getting some more of that oil before the sale is over. I'm getting multiple 4 ozs instead of multiple 8 ozs though. I save a dollar per 8 oz that way.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with my oil blend. Did a 30 second massage  My twist are already fuzzy. Will make sure I do a full massage on wash day.


----------



## Minty (Sep 9, 2011)

Got my pumpkin oil & plum oil from MRH and I'd have to say their pumpkin oil is FAR superior to that from FNWL. 

It comes in a dark bottle, the oil is dark and slightly fragrant. It doesn't smell bad or overpowering. The oil from FNWL is refined, very thin and has no smell. 

The same thing happened when I ordered my Apricot Kernel oil from FNWL, it wasn't fragrant at all, very refined. That's no good.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 9, 2011)

Mixed Garden Oil into my dc...

Mixed Garden, Nourish and wheat germ oils into my cowash conditioner...

Mixed Grandma Louise Pomade into my moisturizer...

Massaged Elixer into my scalp...

I love oils :reddancer:


----------



## tiffers (Sep 9, 2011)

Minty Thanks for that, because I was going to order some oils from FNWL! Refined is no good. 

When you say MRH, you're referring to Mountain Rose Herbs, right?


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 9, 2011)

Didnt post last night but last night and tonight I sealed with Claudie's Garden Oil - its my current fave!


----------



## Minty (Sep 9, 2011)

tiffers - yes Mountain. 

The difference is like night and day! It does smell 'pumpkin seedy' a bit  makes want to eat pumpkin seeds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2011)

@Minty Thanks for that info. I used to order from Mountain Rose Herbs. Will look into it.

I know I thought their HempSeed oil was the bomb.com It came in a thin bottle with a wooden cork. 

All of the Oils I've gotten from their has been really good.

I will look into it in 2012.

@JerriBlank

Your Post Crack me Up! _*cackles at ***** ends*_


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 9, 2011)

I gotta get stocking up on some WGO. This is by far the best oil i have used for moisturizing, detangling, growth and easy of combing hair. 

I miss u WGO....


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 9, 2011)

Mixed avocado oil and jbco into my condish this morning. I let it sit under a cap for about an hour while waiting on the cable guy to arrive.  My hair was SO SOFT after I rinsed and blow dried.  First time I ever had the 'cant take my hands out of my hair' syndrome. #loveusingoils


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2011)

used jbco on ng and hemp on shaft last night
will use SDH nourish tonight


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 9, 2011)

errr...i added more "stuff" to my oyin burnt sugar pomade.  decided to try out apricot kernel oil and added more cocoa butter.  dunno how it'll work out, but we'll see. haha.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 9, 2011)

you can do it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2011)

felic1 said:


> you can do it!!!


 
felic1

What are you talking about?


----------



## choctaw (Sep 9, 2011)

Oil rinse with warmed Dabur Vatika oil, shampoo with Giovanni Smooth as Silk, condition with Giovanni Route 66. Apply more warmed Dabur Vatika oil to hair and scalp, braid and cover with plastic cap. I will co-wash in the morning before hitting the pool.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 9, 2011)

Applying Claudie's growth elixir to my scalp and just a touch of sunflower to the ends before bed.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 9, 2011)

applied vatika frosting to my ends.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 10, 2011)

Baggied last night with hot six oil only. Love baggying with oils.

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Sep 10, 2011)

Baggied last night with safflower, grapeseed, and peppermint oil. My scalp and hair feels amazing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2011)

Hair Day:  

So I'll more than likely use:  Pequi Oil with my Leave-In  and either Hydratherma Naturals Oil or Hairveda's Cocosta Oil to seal with after Moisturizing.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 10, 2011)

Moisturized with Isha mixed with Grandma Louise Pomade.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 10, 2011)

Doing my routine HOT before I wash: 

on scalp: mix of coconut oil, eucalyptus, lavender, tea tree oil, and vitamin e (this has helped control my SD immensely!)

length of hair: grapeseed and vitamin e oil.

Covered with hot towel and covered a plastic cap.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 10, 2011)

Oil rinsed with sesame oil infused with maka, used mix of light protein conditioners and final co-wash with Giovanni Route 66. Rinsed with acv diluted in warm water. Applied sesame infused maka oil. Braided hair to dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2011)

Moisturized with Marie Dean's Strawberry Yogurt Smoothie Hair Cream and Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Hair Oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sounds DELICIOUS! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Moisturized with *Marie Dean's Strawberry Yogurt Smoothie Hair Cream* and Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Hair Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> *Sounds DELICIOUS!*


 
bajandoc86  Those products are the bomb.com  Next time she has a Sale, you should pick up a few.  During her 1 day Labor Day Sale I got:

Oatmeal & Berry Protein DC'er
Seaweed & Rice DC'er
Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC'er

You should check them out.  All the ones that I have tried have been excellent.  Another Nikos Cousin sent me:  Peach Syurp Deep Conditioner and a Amala Hair Cream and I've been hooked ever since. 

I bought the Sampler Pack of Conditioners and the Sample pack of the Moisturizers so this will be my 1st order of Full Sized Products.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 10, 2011)

IDareT'sHair so another line is added to my wish list....as well as Claudie's (ends insurance #1 and #2, Isha cream etc)and qhemet biologics. Lawwddd help me. lololol

.........Looks at credit card statement to regain resolve.....*no buy no buy no buy*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2011)

bajandoc86  Yeah...You need ALL those.  All the stuff you named is good.

*sorry*


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 10, 2011)

Gonna do a hot oil treatment tomorrow...I'm contemplating starting it tonight


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 10, 2011)

IDareT'sHair ...........  !!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 10, 2011)

Moisturized with SSI Marula Hemp and sealed with Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with my oil blend and gave myself a scalp massage. Sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes and then finished with a mini massage. Want to do an oil rinse after I henna but don't know. Oil seems to make the henna not stick as well to my strands. We shall see. 

I guess I could have done a HOT but didn't think about it


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 11, 2011)

Did an oil treatment last night..these oil treatments seem to loosen my curl (new growth).  it's an interesting benefit


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2011)

Moisturized with Marie Dean's Strawberry Yogurt Smoothie Hair Cream.  Sealed it down with Hydratherma Naturals Oil.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 11, 2011)

spray moisturized (water, conditioners, castor oil) and sealed with the oyin mix just now, extra lubrication to the ends of course.  : )


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 11, 2011)

Moisturized with whipped cream ends, sealed with grapeseed oil


----------



## billyne (Sep 11, 2011)

today i washed, deep conditioned and then put a mixture of shea butter and coconut oil on my naps, braided it up and sat under the dryer..my braidout is going to be so soft tommorrow


----------



## choctaw (Sep 11, 2011)

Rinsed henna paste out in the shower. Did an oil rinse with blend of ayurvedic oils. Applied conditioner to soaking wet hair and distributed with denman. Sectioned hair, applied castor oil from root to tip and made twists.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been moisturizing nightly with Tiiva or jbco; been alternating them.
ETA: IDareT'sHair - that Marie Dean sure does sound yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2011)

Moisturized with Marie Dean Strawberry Yogurt Smoothie Hair Creme.  Sealed with DB Pumpkin Exlir.

Before bed, I'll massage in a little Camille Rose Growth Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2011)

divachyk tiffers  It doesn't smell anything like you think it would.erplexed


----------



## cherry.a (Sep 12, 2011)

moisturized W/ Pantene oil moisturizer and sealed W/ Mega care oilve oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 12, 2011)

cherry.a said:


> moisturized W/ Pantene oil moisturizer and sealed W/ Mega care oilve oil.



Wow, I didnt know Pantene made an oil moisturizer.  I'm intrigued.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 12, 2011)

Sealed my ends with Elasta QP mango butter, applied JBCO to my edges, and applied a light layer of almond oil to my hair before bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2011)

Massaged in some Camille Rose Growth Oil.


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 12, 2011)

I like stinky oils and mixes... makes me think they are working hard  I've been pretty lazy though. Saturday morning I drenched my hair in olive oil for one hour before using my beloved Silk Dreams Products  My birthday hair was looking SO fly. 

Aww, today I didn't use my beloved garlic infused avocado oil as a pre-treatment. Instead I mixed 3 egg yolks, olive oil and honey together-- I applied that stinky mess in my hair and gave myself a scalp and hair massage. After one hour, I rinsed. My hair felt like I had used a conditioner with cones. That is the first time that I ever did a "hot oil treatment" with an egg yolk. Usually I use a whole egg or mayo in my mix. Wow! I definitely want to do that pre-treatment again, however, next time, I want to use my garlic-y avocado oil, which I adore.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

Moisturized with SM Coconut & Hibiscus mist and sealed my hair with Earthen Springs Naturals shea butter mix and sealed my ends with flax seed oil.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2011)

Tonight I used jbco and hemp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 13, 2011)

I _should _have covered my twists in castor oil before unraveling, but I didn't. However, I did massage my scalp with my sulfur mix.


----------



## Toot-a-Boot (Sep 13, 2011)

I have been using up my oils and was almost to the end when I happened to come across Sunflower carrot oil I have been looking high and low for months for this stuff. so I bought about 13 bottles!!

When using my hemp seed oil for daily massages I noticed new growth in a week! I am tempted to buy some more of this stuff, but with my recent splurge on the carrot oil I am trying to hold off! What I have left that I really need to use are avocado,grapeseed,apricot and wheat germ which I have been staying away from because it's just so stinky!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2011)

Angelicus said:


> *I like stinky oils and mixes... makes me think they are working hard*


 
Angelicus  I hollered when I read this 

Hmp.  There's alot of Stanky stuff out there too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2011)

Evening Hair Hotties!

Sitting under the Dryer with Cathy Howse UBH. Will steam in a bit. 

Will use Pequi Oil with my Leave-In and Massage Camille Rose Growth Oil in before bed-time.


----------



## Majestye (Sep 13, 2011)

Still sealing every day with olive oil. And weekly with my mix (evoo,evco,jojoba,jbco,vit e, almond, castor,and essential oils)

Sent from my Xoom using Xoom


----------



## prettyhair73 (Sep 13, 2011)

My hair is so long y'all! The longest its ever been. I had it flatironed a couple of weeks ago but I am getting ready to wash and return to my nafro state!! LOL Gotta head to Vitamin Shoppe to get some Dr. Bronner's! 

Keep up the good work and stay positive y'all!! It can be done!!


----------



## An_gell (Sep 13, 2011)

Water rinsed last night and sealed with Claudies Frappe and sealed with Qhemet's AOHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2011)

An_gell

Angell:  How is that Claudie Frappe?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2011)

prettyhair73

Thanks for those Encouraging Words.  Very Inspirational.  Glad Your Hair is doing Well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## An_gell (Sep 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @An_gell
> 
> Angell: How is that Claudie Frappe?


 
Hey!! It's different, it's very watery but I love the smell. I have only used it twice so far, as a leave-in so far so good.  It's not thick enough to use as a overall moisturizer in my opinion.  My hair prefers something thicker than this.  This bottle will last me awhile cuz it doesn't take much to spread throughout the hair.  I got the Isha cream as well and I'm not really that impressed with it.  I don't know I'm trying to give everything a chance before I make a final decison on if I will be ordering again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2011)

An_gell said:


> *Hey!! It's different, it's very watery but I love the smell. I have only used it twice so far, as a leave-in so far so good. It's not thick enough to use as a overall moisturizer in my opinion. My hair prefers something thicker than this. This bottle will last me awhile cuz it doesn't take much to spread throughout the hair. I got the Isha cream as well and I'm not really that impressed with it.*  I don't know I'm trying to give everything a chance before I make a final decison on if I will be ordering again.


 
An_gell  Thanks for Your Review.  I love the Isha, Ends Insurance and Quinoa.

I have the Satin Hair Lotion and it's light too.  While not 'watery' it's more like Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade (if you've ever tried).  Not heavy as a Lotion but not watery either.  It's just an interesting texture.

What else did you get?


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @An_gell  Thanks for Your Review.  I love the Isha, Ends Insurance and Quinoa.
> 
> I have the *Satin Hair Lotion* and it's light too.  While not 'watery' it's more like Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade (if you've ever tried).  Not heavy as a Lotion but not watery either.  It's just an interesting texture.
> 
> What else did you get?



This stuff is perfect for my hair.  I love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> *This stuff is perfect for my hair. I love it!*


 
LaidBak  Yeah, I reupped on this one during her last Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2011)

LaidBak An_gell  Speaking of Claudie....While tiffers loves the Grandma Louise Pomade. 

I lurve the Shea Pomade.  Will pull that one back out for Fall/Winter for Ends & Edges.

Brownie518  Put me on to that.


----------



## An_gell (Sep 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @An_gell Thanks for Your Review. I love the Isha, Ends Insurance and Quinoa.
> 
> I have the Satin Hair Lotion and it's light too. While not 'watery' it's more like Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade (if you've ever tried). Not heavy as a Lotion but not watery either. It's just an interesting texture.
> 
> What else did you get?


 
I got the ends insurance the one with the protein in it, and I like it but I have to be careful cuz I'm using megatek too so I don't wanna over do it with protein. Even though I'm just putting that on my scalp.  My hair is so funny actin she is such a diva sometimes. smh.. But imma keep tryin with the isha cream and just use the frappe as a leave-in.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak @An_gell  Speaking of Claudie....While @tiffers loves the Grandma Louise Pomade.
> 
> I lurve the Shea Pomade.  Will pull that one back out for Fall/Winter for Ends & Edges.
> 
> @Brownie518  Put me on to that.


Does she have an actual website yet? I haven't had to reorder in almost a year, and the last time I did it via email.  I'd love to see all these products you're talking about.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2011)

LaidBak  No still through FOTKI (I think) Lemme see if I can bump it (and then at least you can see the products).  Even if you can't order them.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 13, 2011)

Last night I sealed with Claudie's Garden Oil. I forgot to post that the other day I oil rinsed with Hairveda Cocasta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak No still through FOTKI (I think) Lemme see if I can bump it (and then at least you can see the products). Even if you can't order them.


 
Welp.  page not found


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2011)

beautyaddict1913  That Cocosta is the Business.  And Avosoya.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.  page not found



Aww, well thanks anyway.  Its just as well, I'm fighting back my inner PJ. I dont need any more stuff.  

Sealed my ends with mango butter, applied OCT mixed with emu oil to the "short side" of my hair.  Applied Claudies Satin to the other side.  Goodnight!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow I got a Claudie's haul on the way. It all sounds like pretty good stuff. I use shea butter and pomades so a thin lotion that works and last a long time would be ideal. My hair loves water. Woot Woot.


----------



## billyne (Sep 13, 2011)

i shea buttered up my ends and oiled my scalp with my sublimed sulfur/coconut oil concoction for the first time tonight..this ish stanks  so i added some mango coconut fragrance oil too it. i hope it makes my naps grow


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 13, 2011)

think I am getting the hang of this sunflower oil. Since it was light, I thought I could go crazy with it. Finally used too much, it moisturized my hair so, I didn't need a spritz, just gel for my wash n go


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

I misted my ends with SM mist and sealed my ends with shea butter. Going to see if that works better than oil.

Does anyone know if there is a lighter oil than sunflower oil? I've tried quite a few but haven't found any. I assume it would have to be one of the oils that can be easily cold pressed.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 14, 2011)

Applied grapeseed oil to my ends.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2011)

Sealed with hot 6. First time using. Not bad.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 14, 2011)

So yesterday I broke down and did a bentonite clay treatment, and then twisted my hair.  Afterwards I mixed together some yummy oils to apply before bedtime each night.  The oils are:

Shea Butter
Olive oil
Coconut oil
Almond oil
Vitamin E
Lavender oil (for fragrance)

I applied it to each twist and focused on the ends.  Then I pulled my hair back in a ponytail, baggied the ends, tyed it up with a scarf and covered it with a bonnet.  My hair is so soft and shiny...without being greasy.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 14, 2011)

castor oil rinse. apply nexxus conditioner and argan oil to edges and ends. distribute throughout hair with denman brush. braid to dry.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 14, 2011)

Love this thread.  It keeps me consistent!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2011)

Will Massage in some Camille Rose Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2011)

faithVA have you tried Grapeseed?  It's pretty light.  Also Pure Argan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2011)

Evening Divas to the 10th Power!

Hope everyone is nice & oiled up. 

Thinking about doing HOTs on WashDay under my Wig (as the weather continues to cool off).


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Sep 14, 2011)

*i want to join something as my hair seems to be really dry, but I cant even begin to research how to do these treatments... *


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA have you tried Grapeseed? It's pretty light. Also Pure Argan.


 
I have tried grapeseed oil. I think I started with that one. I did like it as well. Pure Argan I haven't tried. I think I got Argan from someone at the mall and it was thick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2011)

@faithVA Nah.....It shouldn't be heavy at all. Nope. Not At All.

It couldna' been Pure Argan.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 14, 2011)

Doing a HOT with Vatika oil right now.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];14232745]@faithVA Nah.....It shouldn't be heavy at all. Nope. Not At All.
> 
> It couldna' been Pure Argan.


 
Yeah, I don't know. I bought this before Argan oil was all the rage. When I bought it I had never heard of it and it hadn't hit stores yet. 

But I will check into it. Will pick some up if I happen to see it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2011)

faithVA Pure is extremely light & almost transparent.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 14, 2011)

Sunflower is about the lightest thing I have ever tried. Of course last time I used it I packed a lot on and it can get greasy. I am very impressed with it because it has staying power.

If you want something lighter you might have to make a spritz. I ordered a bottle of argan  oil from Israel so I will let you know when it comes if it is lighter.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 14, 2011)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *i want to join something as my hair seems to be really dry, but I cant even begin to research how to do these treatments... *




AnjelLuvsUBabe  Hi!  HOTs aren't complicated.  You can keep it simple at first.  Just start with a good moisturizing oil (like olive oil), and apply it to your hair.  Wrap it up with a plastic cap and a towel and...voila!  You're doing a hot oil treatment.

Oil rinsing is easy too.  Just wash your hair, apply oil, then apply conditioner and "rinse" the oil out with the conditioner.  

Oils for hair are


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Sep 14, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> @AnjelLuvsUBabe  Hi!  HOTs aren't complicated.  You can keep it simple at first.  Just start with a good moisturizing oil (like olive oil), and apply it to your hair.  Wrap it up with a plastic cap and a towel and...voila!  You're doing a hot oil treatment.
> 
> Oil rinsing is easy too.  Just wash your hair, apply oil, then apply conditioner and "rinse" the oil out with the conditioner.
> 
> Oils for hair are


*
So Guess it really is that simple.. What is Oiling pulling/sealnig*


----------



## billyne (Sep 14, 2011)

oiled my ends with coconut oil and applied my sulfur oil mix to my scalp.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 14, 2011)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *
> So Guess it really is that simple.. What is Oiling pulling/sealnig*



Sealing just means that you apply a layer of oil over a moisturizer, or over water to "seal in" the moisture.  

Oil pulling is something I read about a long time ago.  I cant say for sure...rinsing your mouth with oil I think.  But you're better off reading the thread on it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

Applied my oil blend to my scalp. Didn't really massage it in but put on my plastic cap to give it a heat boost. Appllied more shea butter to my ends.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2011)

I hot 6'd it again tonight.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 14, 2011)

spray hair with home made juice: rosewater, Hawaiian silky 14-in-1, castor oil


----------



## prettyhair73 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm continuing too, haven't checked in a while but I'm in!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 14, 2011)

Tonight I sprayed a little Aphogee 2-Min Leave in condish on my twist.  Then I followed up with my oil mixture (see post# 264 for my list of oils).  Now I'm all baggied up and tied down for bed.


----------



## Meritamen (Sep 15, 2011)

I really need to wash my hair so I'm doing a pre-treatment with my coconut oil mix and will shampoo in the morning.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 15, 2011)

Prepooed with *almond oil *(love the slip!) and Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Conditioner.

After washing, conditioning, etc, I sealed with pure *hemp seed oil*.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 15, 2011)

I just used pura natural chocolate souffle, got too tired to add an oil.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 15, 2011)

Moisturized with BFH Desert Castor Seed and used Hydratherma Naturals Oil on top.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Sep 15, 2011)

*Are most of you guys natural, I cant imagine doing this daily on texlaxed hair... *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2011)

@AnjelLuvsUBabe 

There's a Mixture of Naturals, BKT's, Transitioners, Texlaxed and Bonelaxed. You have to experiment to come up with the right portions/amounts types of Oil(s) how to apply them to get the most benefit for Your Hair.

It's definitely going to be Trial & Error.

Personally, I am Relaxed. I'd like to say Bone Straight, but since I self-relax (and not very good) I am probably more Texlaxed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2011)

Evening Hair Hotties!

Applied Camille Rose Growth Oil.  Moisturized with Marie Dean's Henna Buttercreme.

faithVA I may try my Camille Rose under a Plastic Cap in the Evenings for that Extra Heat-Boost.

Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];14239271]Evening Hair Hotties!
> 
> Applied Camille Rose Growth Oil. Moisturized with Marie Dean's Henna Buttercreme.
> 
> ...


 
I don't think that was me   What is Camille Rose? I'm just as lost


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Applied my oil blend to my scalp. Didn't really massage it in *but put on my plastic cap to give it a heat boost.* Appllied more shea butter to my ends.


 
faithVA  Girl....I was talmbout this


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=118875" said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/URL];14239325]@faithVA Girl....I was talmbout this


 
Now you know you have to hold my hand the whole time you walk me down the path. Otherwise I get lost. 

Ok... I understand.  ... oh and your welcome


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2011)

faithVA  Here is Camille Rose.  I am using the Growth Oil


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...i5WECg&usg=AFQjCNGotTCWwti6_ysNFAKPyqtlp8dVQQ


I also have the Seaweed & Algae Masque, the SOYlicious Conditioner and the Jayzan. Conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA Here is Camille Rose. I am using the Growth Oil
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...i5WECg&usg=AFQjCNGotTCWwti6_ysNFAKPyqtlp8dVQQ
> ...


 
will have to check that out when I get home.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 15, 2011)

oil rinse with maka infused sesame oil. Final rinse with diluted ayurvedic tea. Spray hair with home made juice (castor oil, rosewater, Hawaiian Silky). Apply vegetable glycerin and argan oil to ends. Make chunky twists to air dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2011)

@choctaw You do the most creative things......

What would you say is the lightest Oil You've tried? 

@faithVA is looking for a super lightweight Oil.

I think Pure Argan is the lightest I've tried. Along with Grapeseed, Black Cumin and now Pure Jojoba that I got from Jamaican Oils.com It's Super Light.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 15, 2011)

Do any of you ladies use oils as hear protectant?? If so which ones??

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## choctaw (Sep 15, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @choctaw You do the most creative things......
> 
> What would you say is the lightest Oil You've tried?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair,

I have Camden Grey's pure argan oil and it is the lightest oil I have tried. I never liked jojoba and have not tried black cumin or grapeseed. I am chopping down my list of oils to those that give best results for my skin and hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2011)

choctaw  Thanks Lady!:blowkiss:

I Agree.  Pure Argan is absolutely Light. faithVA

I also got the one from Camden Grey (and it was nice).  But I really liked the Pure Argan I got from HennaSooq.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks IDareT'sHair and choctaw.

I was looking at purchasing some things from Camden Grey so I will definitely try the argan oil. I also have Jojoba oil. I used this mostly as the base for my scalp oil blends. But I also use it for my oil rinse since it is supposed to be good for the skin and scalp. It is about the same consistency of sunflower oil. 

Camden Grey has an oil sampler and a butter sampler I want to try. But will probably wait until next year for that.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 15, 2011)

I mixed some coconut oil with two avocados in a blender last night and let it set in my hair overnight. Rinsed it out early this morning, then washed with therappe, rinsed with a large cup of warm water mixed with maybe an ounce of castor & olive oil, worked that in, detangled, rinsed and conditioned with mane & tail. Toweled dried, moisturized and sealed lightly with grapeseed & castor oil mix, brushed hair back into bun. Just took hair down and it still feels moisturized (a little damp in back)

I usually dc after avocado mask, but since i did everything this morning, i think i'll either dc tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 15, 2011)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Are most of you guys natural, I cant imagine doing this daily on texlaxed hair... *



Nope, I'm relaxed bone straight.


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 16, 2011)

Oil rinsed w/castor oil. After cowash, used evoo in my kckt/avg leave in. I swear this layering of kckt/avg/evoo leaves my hair moist and luscious. Oiled scalp with castor oil. Moisturized with HV whipped ends hydration + whipped gelly and sealed ends with castor oil. Dang, forgot my hemp seed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2011)

Massaged In Camille Rose Growth Oil


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 16, 2011)

got some castor oil that i laid on top of my conditioner marinating in my hair right now. 

this will probably end up being an overnight conditioning/oil treatment.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 16, 2011)

oiled hair with argan oil and covered with plastic cap. I will co-wash tomorrow.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 16, 2011)

i decided to rinse tonight instead of leaving it overnight.

my hair felt great being rinsed. like butter, actually. 

i moisturized with a little of the aubrey organics hsr & mandarin jelly mixed and sealed with my oyin burnt sugar pomade mix (with added castor oil, apricot kernel oil & cocoa butter).

at first i wasnt sure the results would be too great after i moisturized with the hsr & mandarin jelly...but as it dries, it seems to be feeling really nice.  so we'll see what happens once it's completely dried.  ((fingers crossed))


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 17, 2011)

Did my pre relaxer prep.  Clarified first.  Then DCd with a 75% oil 25% condish mix, with a capful of SAA mixed in to protect my hair.  I'm about to coat my ends with oil...but Im not sure which one to use.  Any suggestions?  I have 
Evoo
Evco
Grapeseed
Sunflower
Almond
Vatika frosting
Jbco
Avocado
Decisions decisions!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2011)

In the Process of doing a Hendigo.  I added a Splash of Black Cumin Seed Oil to my Henna Mix.

After Indigo'ing I'll do an Olive Oil Rinse before DC'ing.

Then I'll use Pequi Oil with my Leave-In and will massage in my Camille Rose Oil Growth Oil


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 17, 2011)

olive oil soak today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2011)

Didn't end up doing the Olive Oil Rinse and didn't end up Using Pequi Oil with my Leave-In. *couldn't get it out of the bottle..it had solidified*

Ended up using for today's Wash Day:

Black Cumin Seed *a Splash in my Henna Mixture*
Pure Jojoba Oil
Pure Argan

Will Still Massage in some Camille Rose Growth Oil tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2011)

LaidBak  What did you end up coating your Previously Relaxed with?  I would have Selected:

Coconut Oil
Olive
Avocado

Since those 3 Penetrate the Hair Shaft.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 17, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> LaidBak  What did you end up coating your Previously Relaxed with?  I would have Selected:
> 
> Coconut Oil
> Olive
> ...



I was digging through my stash and found a bottle of Turkish Hair Care Oil that I forgot I had, so I used that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2011)

LaidBak  Never Underestimate the Power of a Good Stash!

Being a PJ always has it's Rewards.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2011)

Scalp massage with my oil blend. Sitting under my heat cap for 30 minutes. Will keep it in over night wearing a plastic cap. Will wash it out tomorrow. Sometimes I love scalp massages and sometimes not.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2011)

OIl treatment as part of my steamed DC (applied to my roots) WGO, hemp, avocado, coconut, amla, olive


----------



## divachyk (Sep 18, 2011)

This a.m. sealed with noursish. This p.m. I sealed with hemp. Usually don't seal 2x daily but decided to be different today.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 18, 2011)

I been busy with school forgtting to post but oiling everyday, using Enso serum. I have some hv vatika frosting that i will use up immediately before it gets cold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey Hair-Hotties!

Hope you're having a Great Day!

I'm in the midst of a nice Scalp Massage with Camille Rose Growth Oil


----------



## Minty (Sep 18, 2011)

Massaging w/pumpkin oil  

Have a great day!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak  Never Underestimate the Power of a Good Stash!
> 
> Being a PJ always has it's Rewards.




Amen!  I have an oil and a conditioner to suit my hair's every mood.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> *Amen! I have an oil and a conditioner to suit my hair's every mood.*


 
LaidBak

Right... 

And you can come up with something or find something deep in your Stash (you might have forgotten about) that is always right on time.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 18, 2011)

Just did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil.


----------



## Imoan (Sep 18, 2011)

Loved my scalp w/some Amla & castor oil, sealed ends w/grapeseed oil, she is GUCCI now!!!


----------



## choctaw (Sep 18, 2011)

Earlier today I did a pre-poo with coconut oil, shampoo, condition, applied coconut oil to damp hair. will apply henna paste tonight.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 18, 2011)

soooo...i was supposed to just rinse & condition sometime later

but decided to dc instead. 

ao white camellia that i let marinate on my head for about 2 hours
and i just added some apricot kernel & jojoba oils on top of it
i'll let it sit for a bit, then i'll rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2011)

choctaw  How often do you Henna?  Or apply some type of Henna Paste?  You seem to do that often.

You're just going for the Conditioning effects right?  And not the Color?


----------



## choctaw (Sep 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> choctaw  How often do you Henna?  Or apply some type of Henna Paste?  You seem to do that often.
> 
> You're just going for the Conditioning effects right?  And not the Color?



IDareT'sHair,

I use ayurvedic paste with henna every week. The amount and brand of henna may vary. My hair is deep conditioned; any greys are colored; I can oil rinse/co-wash and swim as often as I like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2011)

choctaw said:


> @IDareT'sHair,
> 
> I use ayurvedic paste with henna every week. The amount and brand of henna may vary. My hair is deep conditioned; any greys are colored; I can oil rinse/co-wash and swim as often as I like.


 
choctaw  Thanks Girl.  I know you are a True _Henna-Head _

Your Regimen is Tight.


----------



## billyne (Sep 18, 2011)

bout to seal my ends with coconut oil and apply my sulfur oil to my scalp.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 18, 2011)

Warmed up some JBCO, Amla, Brahmi, and hemp seed and soaked my head in that before washing.
Been sealing with Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2011)

Brownie518  That Warm-Up Sounds Amazing Ms. B!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 18, 2011)

I seal daily with Gleau oil blend...this stuff is great


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

Tonight I discovered that I need to seal my ends with shea butter as soon as I finish washing/conditioning my hair. This will prevent my ends from drying out and tangling while I am waiting to style it. So in the future I will apply the shea butter to my ends and then apply the leave-in and twist it up to air dry. I will try this with some heavy oils to see if they work as well.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 19, 2011)

Applied hempseed oil to the length of my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2011)

Nix08  I've heard alot of good reviews on Gleau Oil.  I'd like to try it sometime.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 19, 2011)

used Ojon restorative as leave-in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2011)

Evening Hair Hotties!  

Just massaged in some Camille Rose Growth Oil.  I am almost finished with the Bottle but have a Back-Up, so I will pull that out tomorrow.  

Maybe I'll try 2 weeks on 2 weeks off the Sulfur Based Growth Oils and the substitute with something else w/o Sulfur.  

Maybe JBCO or one of my other Oils.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08  I've heard alot of good reviews on Gleau Oil.  I'd like to try it sometime.



It was one of the first oils I've used and have not strayed from it since.  It's light, has no scent, it's absolutely FANTASTIC  I bought one for my mom since she liked mine so much...but I couldn't bring myself to part with it  All my other oils I use to DC but always and forever I seal with Gleau


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi ladies. Saturday night I did an overnight HOT with Hairveda Cocasta. Last night I oil rinsed with Hairveda Cocasta. I am so glad I re-introduced oil rinsing into my regi. Keeps my hair softer and detangled!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2011)

@Nix08 I've heard Nothing But Rave Reviews on this oil @Shay72 Loves this Stuff.  

May hafta' pick some up in 2012.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I say treat yourself for thanksgiving oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2011)

Nix08 

Sounds Amazing.

I have a pact with chebaby  Me = No Oils Her = No Gel until next year.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08
> 
> Sounds Amazing.
> 
> I have a pact with @chebaby Me = No Oils Her = No Gel until next year.


 and i have to keep an eye on you


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well if you decide to cheat I won't put you on blast


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2011)

chebaby said:


> *and i have to keep an eye on you*


 
chebaby  And Mine is On You!



Nix08 said:


> *Well if you decide to cheat I won't put you on blast*


 

Nix08  Thanks Gurl

chebaby Speaking of Oils...have you tried the KBB Cranberry Cocktail Oil yet?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08  I've heard alot of good reviews on Gleau Oil.  I'd like to try it sometime.



IDareT'sHair - I've always wanted to try it, too. Shay uses it . I don't know why I've never purchased it, though. 
I'll have to try it soon. 

I moisturized, then sealed with Claudie's Montego Bay oil today. Shiny hair.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby And Mine is On You!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea ive been using it and i like it. its very very light. makes the hair soft and gives a little shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I've always wanted to try it, too. Shay uses it . *I don't know why I've never purchased it, though.*
> I'll have to try it soon.
> 
> I moisturized, then sealed with Claudie's Montego Bay oil today. Shiny hair.


 
Brownie518  IK!  I want to try it too.  I finished up a Camille Rose (have a back up)



chebaby said:


> *yea ive been using it and i like it. its very very light. makes the hair soft and gives a little shine.*


 
chebaby  I'm glad you like it.  It's Jojoba right w/a Scent?


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 19, 2011)

a little (or...a lot of?) heavy sealing on the ends with the oyin mix.  got a plastic bag on  that i'll take off before i go to bed.  

i'm thinking of getting myself some avocado oil or butter.  i used to use this stuff a lot, but it's been a while since i've used it - maybe a year or so.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 IK! I want to try it too. I finished up a Camille Rose (have a back up)
> 
> 
> 
> @chebaby I'm glad you like it. It's Jojoba right w/a Scent?


 off the top of my head its jojoba, avocado, carrot seed and something else i cant remember. i think black currant oil too. its pretty ok. based off og the performance i wouldnt rush to repurchase it but the smell will keep me coming back. then again i love thicker oils and this oils is hella light like water so others might like it way more than me. its good but not a must have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2011)

youwillrise

Great Choices!  

I love(d) both the Avocado Oil and the Avocado Butter


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 19, 2011)

Last night I sealed with my Un-petroleum/castor oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2011)

greenandchic

Nice Glossy Shine Green!

It looks real Purty!


----------



## An_gell (Sep 19, 2011)

Continuing with the water rinses. I just started doin Insanity in the mornings and running in the afternoon so I might have to start oil rinsing and co-washing more to keep my scalp somewhat clean.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 19, 2011)

Moisturized then sealed with grapeseed oil.

Scalp massage with mix of coconut, vitamin E, lavender, eucalyptus, and tea tree oil.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 20, 2011)

Tonight I used a mixture of SD Nourish, Hemp, Jbco and Mizani H20. Hair is feeling nice!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 20, 2011)

I wish hot six oil came in bigger sizes.


----------



## Lita (Sep 20, 2011)

Dampen my hair with water & sealed with sesame seed oil.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## winona (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi ladies  right now I am using 3 blends that I absolutely love  I use a touch finger detangling, sealing and just whenever

Pequi Oil Blend: Pequi oil,  Olive Squalene Oil, Castor Oil, Easter Cookie Fragrance Oil, Liquid Germall Plus

Argan Oil Blend: Argan Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Castor Oil, Brown Sugar Fragrance Oil, and Liquid Germall Plus  

Ceramide Oil Blend: Wheat Germ Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Walnut Oil, Papaya Milk Fragrance Oil, and .Liquid Germall Plus


----------



## cherry.a (Sep 20, 2011)

I moisturized my hair with Mega Care olive oil and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2011)

Evening Divas to the 10th Power!

Today is Wash Day.  Will probably use Pure Argan with my Leave in and do a Scalp Massage after drying with Camille Rose Growth Oil.

Lita

Welcome Back!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 20, 2011)

I've still been oiling my scalp and HOTs often with bhringraj-grapeseed oil mix. I plan to buy some castor oil this week, any others I will uodate. 

Sent from my M860 using M860


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2011)

MaraWithLove

Happy Oiling!

Yes, please update with any new oils you add to your Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2011)

Didn't use the Pure Argan.  I ended up Using Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Exlir with my Leave-In.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 20, 2011)

this weekend i infused some bhringraj powder and shikakai powder into some grape-seed oil and castor oil. I did it in a crock pot, and now its in a mason jar. I need to buy some cheese cloth so i can strain it this weekend (plan on doing a hot oil treatment with it)

earlier today i sealed my hair with some hemp oil, and right now i'm getting ready to do a jojoba hot oil treatment


----------



## choctaw (Sep 20, 2011)

rinsed my hair with water and let it soak into the ojon restorative treatment. combed water throughout hair with shower comb. made a pony tail and covered head with scarf to lay down edges. ole ojon got some cojones, y'all


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2011)

choctaw  I know you Like that Stuff!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 20, 2011)

Did a deep scalp massage with sulfur oil, misted with Oyin Juices & Berries, sealed with Oyin Whipped Pudding, and concentrated Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade on my ends. Wooh. I'll be baggying tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2011)

NappyNelle  Have you tried the New Berry Pomade yet?  I think it was a "Limited Edition" but it Sounded Sooooo Good.

I know chebaby Used J&B and Sealed Up with Berry Pomade.  She was a Real Berry-Head

I wonder if they'll bring it back for Black Friday?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 20, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyNelle Have you tried the New Berry Pomade yet? I think it was a "Limited Edition" but it Sounded Sooooo Good.
> 
> I know @chebaby Used J&B and Sealed Up with Berry Pomade. She was a Real Berry-Head
> 
> I wonder if they'll bring it back for Black Friday?


 i hope they bring it back too because i love it. and yes, i was berry yummy that day lol.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 20, 2011)

i didn't do jojoba hot oil treatment. I got busy and now i'm too tired so i'll just wait til another day. Instead, i cowashed and oil rinsed with some amla oil and braided in 6 big braids for the night.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 21, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> choctaw  I know you Like that Stuff!



IDareT'sHair,

I still don't like the smell but Ojon be knocking duh boots with henna hair


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 21, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I haven't used the Berry Pomade.  I have a whole lot of BSP left, so I won't be purchasing for a while. Unless, it becomes a mainstay that is.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 21, 2011)

This afternoon was an unintentional spa day. I did put some brahmi and Chlorella into my onion mask. Used my dandruff mix with eucalyptus oil. Moisture wash with As I am conditioning cleanser, love it. Mixed some meadowfoam and sea buckthorn into my pura naturals souffle, and my curls were popping. My 4z's have reverted back to my childhood 4a pencil size curls. 

I walked by the texlaxed box in Sally's and my curls were looser, than the perm model, lol. Course mine was shrunk up to my head, but so what I look sassy all forehead and teeth. Loving my hairs new life.

I ordered that ouidad comb based upon the reviews of the comb just gliding through my born again 4z's, now am I hearing I should have got a bone comb instead?


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 21, 2011)

Applied emu oil to my scalp, Miss Claudie's satin moisturizer to my hair, and Seyani hair butter to my ends.  Goodnight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2011)

Moisturized with Hairitage Hydrations Soft & Creamy Horsetail Butter. 

Will massage in some Camille Rose Growth Oil Lata'.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 21, 2011)

IDareT'sHair  WHERE ARE YOU FINDING ALL THESE HAIR COMPANIES?! Every time you post, I'm racking my brain like, "What company is that? Hm... I wonder what the ingredients are..." You are such a bad influence!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2011)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2011)

NappyNelle  Hairitage Hydrations is on Esty.

ETA:  Organic Palm Oil, Horsetail Butter, Organic Coconut Oil, Lavender Tea Tree Essential Oils, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, Sage Essential Oils.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey ladies I've been busy lately so I've not been posting much but from last week to now I've been M&S with claudie's satin and garden oil nightly.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 21, 2011)

IDareT'sHair  Thank you. I'll pretend to be mad at you as I peruse the storefront.

Back on topic: I still have my hair sealed under a shower cap.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 21, 2011)

ayurvedic tea rinse with scalp massage
maka oil rinse
used home made leave-in/juice (rosewater, castor oil, Hawaiian silky 14-in-1)
argan oil on edges and ends
braid to dry


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 22, 2011)

Applied hemp seed oil to length of hair


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 22, 2011)

bought some rice bran, sunflower, avocado & more apricot kernel oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Hair Hotties!

Just Got Finished Moisturizing with Hairitage Hydrations Soft & Creamy Horsetail Butter and Massaging Camille Growth Oil on Problem Areas.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2011)

Still baggying each night.  Last night I tried sealing with a mixture of Jojoba, Castor oil, aloe vera juice and leave-in condish. My twists feel nice and soft today.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2011)

youwillrise, I don't think I've tried any of those oils.  I'm intrigued...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Still baggying each night.* Last night I tried sealing with a mixture of Jojoba, Castor oil, aloe vera juice and leave-in condish.* My twists feel nice and soft today.


 
Ms_CoCo37  That Mix sounds really good. 

I really like Jojoba Oil.  It's NICE!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2011)

IDareT'sHair, I'm really lovng Jojoba oil.  It's nice and light, and it mixes well with conditioners.  It's definitely one of my staples.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 22, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> youwillrise, I don't think I've tried any of those oils.  I'm intrigued...





avocado used to be one of my staples, but for whatever reason...i just stopped buying it.  i tried apricot kernel for the first time recently and i like it. 

i have never tried sunflower or rice bran...so hopppppefully these trials are successful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2011)

Ms_CoCo37  I read up on it awhile back and I was very impressed with all the good things it does for your Hair/Scalp/Skin.

I like Sweet Almond too (but don't have any).


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 22, 2011)

IDareT'sHair, is Sweet Almond the same as regular almond oil?  If so, I have 2-3 bottles.  I'm such a PJ.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 22, 2011)

i'm going to DC tonight and i want to add an oil...but i got so many that i dont know which one i want to use.  oh my.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 22, 2011)

sprayed hair with blend of castor oil, rosewater, conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 22, 2011)

Misted with water and sealed with enso's serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl

I LURVE Enso Serum


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 22, 2011)

xdecided to use rice bran oil. 

after i did my bentonite clay treatment, i slathered on some aubrey organics hsr that i mixed up with some coconut milk, then i put the rice bran oil on top of that.  

mmmm...i have a feeling this will be niiiiiice lol.

will rinse around...11ish.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 22, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I LURVE Enso Serum



IDareT'sHair me too.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 23, 2011)

Refilled one applicator bottle with Kesavardhini concentrate and mustard oils and a second bottle with Mahanarayan and castor oils. Used maka oil for oil rinse. Applied kesavardhini blend to scalp and brushed through hair, braid to dry.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Sep 23, 2011)

Good Evening Lovelies!

I just rinsed my twists and sealed with a delightful oil combo that I purchased from my local indian market.  The oils listed are wheat germ, vitamin E, Arachis, and olive oil.  I'll be sleeping in a baggy tonight.  My hair smells sooooo good!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm oiling this week with hv vatika frosting.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been applying hemp seed oil to my hair nightly and I love how smooth it makes my hair, as well as the shine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC Glacier

ETA: Sorry the pic is so huge! It was uploaded from my phone and I can't resize it.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 24, 2011)

Also planning on purchasing amber bottles with pumps to make it  an easier/less messier process to get to my oils. I'm currently using amber bottles with caps, which are fine but then I get the oils all over the bottles when picking up the bottle and then on my counter top. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 24, 2011)

prepooing right now with evoo and sweet almond oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2011)

againstallodds

Gurl...Your Hair is the bomb.com  Your Ends Look Like a Million Bucks!

And So Shiny.  *GO HEMPSEED*

Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

I oiled my scalp with castor oil, and sealed my slightly damp braids with a mix of hempseed/avocado/grapeseed oils.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 24, 2011)

saturate hair with catnip teal. oil rinse with mahanarayan/castor oil blend (THICK oil but became slick and easily detangled with Joico Thickening conditioner) . Applied kesvardhini/mustard oil blend to edges and ends. braid hair to dry (my blend is 1:5 ratio kesavardhini to mustard oil -- will warm the scalp, nice scent).


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 24, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> againstallodds
> 
> Gurl...Your Hair is the bomb.com  Your Ends Look Like a Million Bucks!
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair


----------



## choctaw (Sep 25, 2011)

made a henna paste with argan and sesame oils. will oil hair with ojon restorative treatment after wash out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2011)

Moisturized with Soft & Creamy Horsetail Butter and Did a Scalp Massage with Camille Rose Growth Oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 25, 2011)

WGO, avocado and Hemp oil in abundance as part of my DC


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 25, 2011)

Made an oil mix with hemp seed, EVOO and homemade shikakai oil (coconut oil base).  I sealed my hair with it last night.  I oiled my edges with castor oil before going to the gym this morning.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 25, 2011)

hay, I suck with updating but Ive been using

hemp seed (went off so I'll have to restock)
castor oil for sealing ends and smothing edges
sunflower, walnut for sealing (ceramides)
need to get back on track with my wheat germ oil

I usually seal with oils but I may branch out into HOT and adding oils to conditioners to steam


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2011)

SimJam said:


> I usually seal with oils *but I may branch out into HOT and adding oils to conditioners to steam*


 
SimJam

Gone & Get Yo' Steam On Simmie!.....


----------



## billyne (Sep 25, 2011)

Greased up w/ ovco and some wonder 8


----------



## SimJam (Sep 25, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I had to leave my Apt when I realized I was just sitting down staring at da damn steamer wishing it was next week and time to steam again 

but now Im by my parents trawling the net to find mixtures/products to steam with


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 25, 2011)

SimJam next time you fixin' to cop some Qhemet lemme know pllzz. I wish Nettle and Moss carried it. I have had to put a hold on going in there, I just be buying stuff like crazy.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 25, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> @SimJam next time you fixin' to cop some Qhemet lemme know pllzz. I wish Nettle and Moss carried it. I have had to put a hold on going in there, I just be buying stuff like crazy.


 
bajandoc86 not until BF I still have AOHC and BRBC left from last year but Im still gonna stock up.

I also had to ban myself from there too ... the owner even called me to check up on me 

I get mostly skin care stuff there now though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2011)

SimJam

Shay72 was Steaming with HV Vatika Frosting.

It sounded really good, but I have yet to try it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2011)

Immediately after steaming sealed my ends with shea butter. It really did make the difference in keeping my ends from tangling while I was waiting to style it. 

Next time I may try an oil followed by the shea butter.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2011)

I massaged Hot 6 in scalp on Fri.
I applied jbco to scalp and sealed with hemp tonight after washing.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2011)

Moisturized with Hairitage Blackberry Sage moisturizer and sealed with my beloved Hydratherma Naturals lotion. As soon as I get home from work in the morning, I am going to soak my hair in JBCO mixed with garlic oil, amla, brahmi, and hemp seed oils.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 26, 2011)

Moisturized with HV Whipped Creme Ends and sealed with hemp seed oil. I normally don't seal with hemp seed but I've been using it as my main oil for the last week so I decided to stick with it.

Sent from my HTC Glacier


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 26, 2011)

Did a scalp massage with sulfur oil, moisturized with Oyin's Juices and Berries, then sealed with Oyin's Whipped Pudding and castor oil. I smell like sweet treats.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2011)

Did a Quick Massage with Camille Rose Growth Oil.


----------



## cherry.a (Sep 26, 2011)

Moisturized my hair with Pantene oil moisturizer then sealed with Mega care carrot aole oil.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 26, 2011)

This afternoon I rinsed my hair with water and used denman brush to give cpr to ojon restorative treatment. I made a braid, went swimming, rinsed hair with water afterward.

I will co-wash tonight and use kesavardhini/mustard oil blend as leave-in, braid to dry.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Sep 26, 2011)

I finally bought hemp seed oil 

I sealed with it after cowashing and my hair feels so soft


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

Let me go in here and seal my ends with some shea butter before I forget.


----------



## An_gell (Sep 26, 2011)

Still doin water rinses.  I did a hard core protein trt this weekend and that was the best thing I could have done for my hair so far. I will be water rinsing later on tonight and oiling my scalp.


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 26, 2011)

Scalp massage with usual mix of:

Coconut
Vitamin e
Eucalyptus
Lavender
Tea tree

Applied hemp seed oil to my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2011)

Wash Day.  Will Use Pure Argan and Do a Camille Rose Growth Oil Massage.

Will Moisturize & Seal with ButtersNBars Grow My Hair Shea Butter Pomade

_*smells like a peppermint pattie*_


----------



## felic1 (Sep 27, 2011)

where are you getting your SAA at, LaidBak?


----------



## Jewell (Sep 27, 2011)

Will be scalp oiling tonight with my sulfur, cayenne pepper powder, and EO oil mix.  Gonna spray on some leave in and seal that with sesame oil, mahabringaraj oil, and some serum.  Then, back in a high bun she goes!  Satin scarf on, and g'nite!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2011)

massaged scalp with jbco; sealed with SDH nourish topped off with a little hemp


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2011)

Mixed up a new batch of my oil blend. Its a little light on the EOs so may increase it a little to see if I like that better. My hairs in flat twist so lightly dabbing oil on my scalp in the front areas.

Wished I wore my hair out more only so I could do scalp massages more.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 27, 2011)

been sealing with a mixture of apricot and walnut oils. so light but yet very effective!!!

sometimes i think my hair actually doesnt like JBCO but prefers expellar pressed castor oil ... been noticing that my hair can actually get a bit crunchy after sealing more than 2 days in a row with JBCO.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 28, 2011)

Went to my Indian grocer today and purchased coconut, olive, sesame and sunflower oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2011)

Spritzed with Afro Detangler.  Sealed with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir.  Will Massage in Camille Rose Growth Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sprayed on some Turn me Loose leave in and sealed with Hydratherma Naturals oil.

When I washed last night, I added some hemp seed and rice bran to my DC.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 28, 2011)

Brownie518 I love rice bran oil! Yummy! 

I am moisturizing with CJ Smoothing Lotion and sealing with Claudie's Garden oil - as usual lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2011)

beautyaddict1913 

You and tiffers and that Durn Garden Oil.

I need to pull out my Bottle I got from Brownie518 soon and try it out.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dont sleep on that garden oil - it has Emu and all the other luxurious oils in it lol

I want to make a luxury oil mix - Argan, Emu, & Kukui nut oil - yum!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2011)

beautyaddict1913  I need to pull that Out.  Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 28, 2011)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Dont sleep on that garden oil - it has Emu and all the other luxurious oils in it lol
> 
> I want to make a luxury oil mix - Argan, Emu, & Kukui nut oil - yum!



I had a mix of Emu, Argan, Hemp, and a little JBCO. I really need to get more Argan and Emu and make that up again.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 29, 2011)

Sealed my ends with almond oil last night.  Put a little JBCO on my egdes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2011)

Scalp Massage with Tiiva Growth Oil


----------



## againstallodds (Sep 29, 2011)

HOT as my pre-poo: mix of grapeseed, hempseed, and vitamin E oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 29, 2011)

sprayed olive oil into my roots and massaged it down to the ends.  I have a plastic cap on now and will steam after dinner.


----------



## cherry.a (Sep 29, 2011)

I moisturized with CHI silk infusion and sealed with tea tree oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 29, 2011)

Moisturized with claudie's satin and sealed with hemp oil


----------



## choctaw (Sep 29, 2011)

moisturized with Joico Body Luxe and sealed with kesavardhini/mustard oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 29, 2011)

Added some avocado oil to my olive oil HOT.  I am toying with the idea of leaving it in overnight.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

Put some more EOs in my oil blend. Heated the oil up and put it on my scalp and gave myself a quick scalp massage. I sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes but I might skip this step in the future and just wear a plastic cap while I exericise.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 29, 2011)

Moisturized with Oyin Juices & Berries, then sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 30, 2011)

Just checking in, oil rinsing with castor and sunflower oil. Sealing ends with puranatural capuchu butter. Edges are laid down with lavender wax stick


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2011)

Did a Massage with BnB's Grow My Hair


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 1, 2011)

I just put on some Claudie's Montego Bay oil.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 1, 2011)

Still oiling with hv vatika frosting.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 1, 2011)

loving my walnut/apricot mix for sealing

Its so odd, that this really light oil mixture is doing my ends so right. I'll stick to castor oil for smothing edges from now on


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2011)

Did a quick Growth Cocktail of Tiiva Oil and ButtersnBars Grow My Hair, Hair Butter.

Will put on a Plastic Cap & Wig...Run an errand and come back and Cowash.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 1, 2011)

castor oil rinse will follow my dc...will do that soon...ish


----------



## chelseatiara (Oct 1, 2011)

Castor Oil everyday as a sealant for my twa...


----------



## choctaw (Oct 1, 2011)

dabur vatika oil pre-poo
giovanni 50:50 shampoo
joico body delux conditioner
leave-in: castor oil, rosewater, hawaiian silky
edges & ends: kesavardhini & mustard oil
braid to dry


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 1, 2011)

Oil rinsed with my hemp mix and sealed with enso serum


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 1, 2011)

will be adding neem oil, vit e oil, peppermint and tea tree oil to my castor oil to rub on my scalp. Will be researching infusions....wanna increase the ways I use my oils. So I'll be throwing random question to this group if you guys don't mind, every once in a while. I LOVE oils!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 1, 2011)

added a little sunflower oil in the oil rinsing mix.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 1, 2011)

Pre oiled my hair with coconut and olive oil.  Shampooed in the shower and followed with PC.  Parted my hair in four sections, applied JBCO to the parts and along my front hairline.  Massaged in.  Sprayed olive oil on top of that and massaged that from root to tip.  Added SitriNillah on top of that and put a shower cap on for 15 mins.  Now I am under the steamer for another 20 (no cap).  Once I'm dry I Will seal with coconut oil, probably Vatika frosting.  Im moving more into coconut oil based stuff for the winter.

ETA: OMG!  That turned out horrible.  My hair was a sticky mess after that. Note to self- dont apply JBCO directly to wet hair an then DC.  I had to reshampoo.  Now I am doing a quick 3 minute conditioning with Matrix Ultra moisturizing balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2011)

Wash Day Used:

ButtersnBars "Grow My Hair"
Pequi Oil 
Tiiva Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2011)

LaidBak

Thanks for that observation and your post.  

I won't be doing that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2011)

I just Purchase the EndAll Hair Butter and 1 of the Hair2Heaven Samadhi Hair Oils.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 1, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak
> 
> Thanks for that observation and your post.
> 
> I won't be doing that.




My hair feels great now that its all said and done-thick and lush.  I always mix JBCO into my conditioners, I've just never used it straight like that.   I would do it again but only as a prepoo.  Like, prepoo with JBCO and heat, then shampoo out.


----------



## leiah (Oct 1, 2011)

Had a very strange experience today

Yesterday I went to an indian store and asked if they had mustard oil.  He said he had some but it wasn't labeled.  I bought a jar for $5.  It was a pale yellow color and had a very faint mustard smell.  I assumed it was either low quality or watered down with some kind of vegetable oil.
I oil rinsed with it and it didn't make my hair soft and detangled like real mustard oil does so I decided I wasn't going to use it any more.  I put some in a marinade for my tofu, and that wasn't all that great either so I decided to just get rid of it

I dumped the jar down the drain and then filled it up with water.  As soon as the water hit the jar it instantly turned BRIGHT RED.  I kept the water running and it gradually got lighter until it was all flushed out

Anyone  have any kind of explanation? I'm pretty concerned about what exactly was in there because I ate it and i'm pregnant


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 1, 2011)

leiah said:


> Had a very strange experience today
> 
> Yesterday I went to an indian store and asked if they had mustard oil.  He said he had some but it wasn't labeled.  I bought a jar for $5.  It was a pale yellow color and had a very faint mustard smell.  I assumed it was either low quality or watered down with some kind of vegetable oil.
> I oil rinsed with it and it didn't make my hair soft and detangled like real mustard oil does so I decided I wasn't going to use it any more.  I put some in a marinade for my tofu, and that wasn't all that great either so I decided to just get rid of it
> ...



You ATE some unlabeled mystery oil????


----------



## cherry.a (Oct 2, 2011)

I moisturized W/Pantene oil moisturizer then sealed with Mega Care carrot aloe oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 2, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with Tiivia and buttered my ends for bed.  Goodnight!


----------



## choctaw (Oct 2, 2011)

I made a henna paste using VP Chawla henna, neem powder, catnip tea & sunflower oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 2, 2011)

choctaw what are the benefits you've seen from using catnip?


----------



## choctaw (Oct 3, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> choctaw what are the benefits you've seen from using catnip?



bajandoc86

Catnip tea contains oils that are very moisturizing for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2011)

Massaged in some Tiiva Growth Oil.

Morning Hair Hotties!

Hope you all have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

Applied AVG to my scalp and followed it up with my oil blend. My scalp is feeling so much better than it did at the beginning of the year.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Oct 3, 2011)

Has anyone ever steamed with two strand twists?  I want to steam but I don't want my twist to unravel.  Thanks!


----------



## choctaw (Oct 3, 2011)

Easy washed out henna paste with water and no dryness. Oil rinsed using maka infused sesame oil. Applied argan oil to edges, ends, crown and braided to dry. My celie braid is growing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2011)

thecurlycamshow said:


> *Has anyone ever steamed with two strand twists? I want to steam but I don't want my twist to unravel. Thanks!*


 
faithVA bajandoc86 SimJam NappyNelle

Can any of you answer thecurlycamshow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2011)

Evening Hair Hotties!

Massaged with nbdcosmetics Insatiable Hydrating Hair Balm.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 3, 2011)

@thecurlycamshow Ive nvr steamed in twists but Im sure mine will become fuzzballs during the process, because they normally frizz up when I wash.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 3, 2011)

thecurlycamshow I have steamed in twists, and as SimJam said they tend to fuzz. I haven't had them unravel tho.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks choctaw!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 3, 2011)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir


----------



## Ltown (Oct 3, 2011)

Using hv vatika oil, got to use this coconut oil before it gets cold.  Its starting to get cold early here.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

[USER=302367 said:
			
		

> thecurlycamshow[/USER];14348797]Has anyone ever steamed with two strand twists? I want to steam but I don't want my twist to unravel. Thanks!


 
No I haven't but I do plan on trying it this weekend but I braided my roots so they aren't just plan twists. I do understand your concern. When I wash my hair or just let too much water hit my hair my roots unravel. Actually my roots unravel when I sweat too much now that I think about it. 

So I can let you know how steaming in braided twists work out if you are interested. I have a feeling I will need to coat them in oil first, then condition and then steam.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey, ladies. I'm still using my darling Hydratherma Naturals oil.  
A friend gave me some Silk Dreams PRE and Nourish oil and I've been using those a little, also. The Nourish has a great mix of oils, makes my hair so shiny. Smells good, too.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 4, 2011)

Washed my hair, applied some avocado oil, then slathered on some Silk Dreams Moisture Cream condish.  Im about to workout so that will generate the heat I need for my DC.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Oct 4, 2011)

faithVA bajandoc86 SimJam IDareT'sHair Thank you so much for the responses   I would like to know faithVA how your hair handle the steam.  I also thought of oil and bantu knotting the twists to prevent them from unraveling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Hair Hotties!

Massaged in Tiiva Oil today.  Today is Wash Day.  I'll use Pequi & Pure Argan with my Leave-In.  Will Moisturize with PuraBody Murmurmu Lotion and Seal with Mango-Tango Butter.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Oct 4, 2011)

wow, it has been a while....but I am still doing my weekly oil rinse and steam treatment. Just finished washing my hair with Shea Moisture Hibiscus shampoo, then oil rinse with a mixture of red palm oil and coconut oil (sitting under the steamer)...... then I will rinse using Oyin Honey Hemp condish and seal with my homemade hair cream.

Off topic------I just brought the monoi tiki tahiti vanilla oil from vita-cost, and was wondering if anyone has tried this oil at all?


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Oct 4, 2011)

faithVA said:


> No I haven't but I do plan on trying it this weekend but I braided my roots so they aren't just plan twists. I do understand your concern. When I wash my hair or just let too much water hit my hair my roots unravel. Actually my roots unravel when I sweat too much now that I think about it.
> 
> So I can let you know how steaming in braided twists work out if you are interested. I have a feeling I will need to coat them in oil first, then condition and then steam.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have steam with two strand twist and your roots will unravel ( well mine did), so if you have a style that you don't want to redo....... I would recommend that you wait until you are taking down your twist and then wash,  DC and steam.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 4, 2011)

Made an oil mix with walnut, jojoba and extra virgin olive oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandDiva08  Keep us Posted on your Monoi Tiki Tahiti Vanilla Oil!

Sounds Interesting.


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 4, 2011)

_I have been slacking, since classes started I haven't been having the time BUT tonight, I will make-up for it. going to do a HOT with carrot oil, ceadarwood, rosemary and olive oil while I workout. I have a feeling it's going to be running all down my neck but oh well. Love the shine it gives in the end._


----------



## An_gell (Oct 4, 2011)

Did a water rinse last night, and moisturized with BB gelee and sealed with qhemets AOHC.  I re-did my 3 day old bun and oiled my scalp with my sulfur oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 4, 2011)

Buttered my scalp with Seyani after my wash (this afternoon), and used a little vatika frosting all over.  Gonna hit the ends with the butter again now that its time for bed and seal with grapeseed oil.

'Night Divas!


----------



## choctaw (Oct 5, 2011)

Oil rinse: maka infused gingelly
shampoo: Giovanni Smooth as Silk
conditioner 1: Mane n Tail, liquid lecithin, water, Nexxus Humectress
conditioner 2: joico body deluxe
detangle with conditioners and shower comb
apply small amount of joico to edges and ends
apply small amount of sunflower oil to edges and ends
distribute oil/conditioner with shower comb
braid hair to dry


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2011)

This is really the time of year that I need to up the use of my oil mixture on my scalp. Going to do it at least every other day. I applied a little to my crown this morning. I love the way it smells. 

I can't wait to do an oil rinse this weekend.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 5, 2011)

still using my SD nourish oil on the daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2011)

Used Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 5, 2011)

Been massaging my hair line for the past half hour.  It feels good!  Gonna apply some JBCO to my hairline and ends and go to bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> *Buttered my scalp with Seyani after my wash (this afternoon), and used a little vatika frosting all over. Gonna hit the ends with the butter again now that its time for bed and seal with grapeseed oil.*
> 
> 'Night Divas!


 
LaidBak

I've been in a Buttered-Up Mood too LB! 

I'm liking Njoi Creations Healthy Hair Butter w/MSM.  It's nice.  And Her Ayurvedic Hair Butter and the Green Tea Butter.

Another Poster sent me Claudie's Curl Butter.  

It looks and smells wonderful
tiffers have you tried this one?


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 5, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak
> 
> I've been in a Buttered-Up Mood too LB!
> 
> ...




Its the vanilla almond scent that has me in love with Seyani!  And the fact that my hair LOVES shea butter and this stuff is whipped.  Not too heavy, not too light...well it just makes this stuff perfect for me! 

The ingredients are fab! Certified organic Unrefined Shea Butter, Coconut oil,  Organic Avocado  Oil, Grape seed oil, Glycerine, Sorbitan Oleate, Hydrolyzed wheat  protein, soya bean oil, kiwi oil, macadamia nut oil, panthenol, rosemary  oil, sweet almond oil, eucalyptus oil, Aqua, fragrance,Phenoxyethanol.

I had a sample in my stash literally for YEARS before I tried it.  I'm so glad I didn't trash it.    OK I'mma stop gushing now...


----------



## Jewell (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I have been getting tired of the daily manipulation of my hair, so I was anxious to go and buy a new wig to rock this fall and winter. Happened to snag one on sale (last one available), so I came home from the BSS, spritzed with leave-in mix and smoothed on carrot oil creme. 

Braided hair in 2 thick French braids to the back (wig is big and curly, so the braids wont be too bulky and cause the wig to lift in the top). Sealed ends and exposed hair (and edges) with castor oil/shea butter pomade. Donned satin scarf (which I wear that or a smooth edged satin bonnet around the house...wig only goes on when I leave the house).

My hair will remain braided under my wig for the next few weeks until next wash. Will do a diluted shampoo of scalp and to remove product buildup/perspiration, deep cond. mask, oil rinse, cheapie cond. and braid her up again after leaving in a cheapie, hair creme/butter, and saturating with Ayurvedic oil (Brahmi or Vatika).

I LOVE the Fall and Winter because I can slap on a wig and call it a day!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2011)

Jewell said:


> *I LOVE the Fall and Winter because I can slap on a wig and call it a day!!*


 
Jewell

Gurl Me Too!.....   And if you get the 'right' one....there is Never a Bad Hair Day.  

Hmp.  Keeps the Head Warm too.


----------



## Jewell (Oct 5, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jewell
> 
> Gurl Me Too!..... And if you get the 'right' one....there is Never a Bad Hair Day.
> 
> Hmp. Keeps the Head Warm too.


 

Yes indeed!  I have wigs from over 6 yrs ago that still look brand new, because I take good care of them, and even trim the ends when they start looking a lil unkempt, lol.  I really care for my wigs; I consider them an investment!  

Sometimes I go out-of-town with my natural hair exposed, but I always take a wig just in case my own hair goes bad!  Wigs give me that "salon look" with only a small initial investment that more than pays for itself over the life of the wig.  6 yrs and counting out of a $49 wig?  Sounds like a PLAN to me!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 5, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> thecurlycamshow I have steamed in twists, and as SimJam said they tend to fuzz. I haven't had them unravel tho.



My ends tend to unravel, but they unravel over time anyway.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Oct 5, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @IslandDiva08  Keep us Posted on your Monoi Tiki Tahiti Vanilla Oil!
> 
> Sounds Interesting.


IDareT'sHair Got it today.......... love the scent, but i won't use it on my hair. I am thinking about mixing it with my lotion and use it that way, or by itself. 

The name does give the impression of something exotic and rare, but It's good 'ole' coconut oil .....infused with vanilla bean and Tiare flower.


----------



## TRINITY05 (Oct 5, 2011)

How often can you do an oil rinse and still maintain healthy hair?


----------



## prettyhair73 (Oct 5, 2011)

Moisture every night before I braid with my coconut oil, mango Shea butter and Apricot Kernel oil mix!!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

Applied a little oil blend to my scalp this morning before I walked out the door. Maybe I should make an oil blend that I can use on both my body and my hair.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 6, 2011)

My hair is SO shiny from the JBCO i put in last night.  I have the sunroof open and Im loving how the sun reflects off of it!


----------



## billyne (Oct 6, 2011)

Havent been on here in a while, but im still going strong..been oiling my naps with ovco every nite


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been using HTN Oil and SD Nourish oil.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 6, 2011)

Brownie518 Isn't Nourish Oil the bomb?! I love it so hard. 

Have you tried mixing it with Vanilla Silk for a dc? Amazing.


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 6, 2011)

applied hemp seed oil to roots and length of my hair and loosely bunned for the night.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 6, 2011)

Oil rinse with blend of Mahanarayan and castor oils. Used small amount of kesavardhini and mustard oils on edges and ends. Braid to dry


----------



## chelseatiara (Oct 6, 2011)

Everyday going strong with my castor oil


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Oct 7, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> My ends tend to unravel, but they unravel over time anyway.


 
Thank you   I plan on steaming this weekend and I'll see how they hold up.  I plan on twisting them out next week.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2011)

Soothing my scalp. Dabbed on some AVG and then put on my oil blend. ahhhh .... feels so much better. My scalp said, Thank You For Caring


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 8, 2011)

Self relaxed today.  So I oiled my scalp with emu oil as I always do the week after a relaxer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 8, 2011)

Last night: Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and prepooed with my mix.

Today: Oil rinsed with hemp & CO and will seal later with Enso's serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2011)

Massaged in some Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 9, 2011)

Moisturized with Oyin's Juices & Berries and sealed with coconut oil. I want to bling at church tomorrow since I've been in the house all week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2011)

Finished up a 2 ounce Jar of Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer.  

Tryna' get my Hands on another Jar.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Oct 9, 2011)

Prepooing today with sunflower oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2011)

@BreeNique

You hafta' come on over here in the Oils Thread and take a Look Around  for some ideas.

 I'm liking:

Pure Argan
Pequi Oil
Black Cumin Seed
Pure Pumpkin
Pure Plum is getting alot of thumbs up
Of course oils like: Hempseed, Emu, Jojoba (Pure), JBCO

In the Oil Blends I like:
Hairveda Cocosta
Hairveda Avosoya Oil
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil
Shea Moisture Exlir
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin, Cherry, Peach, Watermelon, Apricot, Plum Oils

Growth Oils:
Tiiva
Claudie Exlir
Camille Rose


----------



## divachyk (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been using hot 6 regularly since I'm deep into a stretch. I'll ease up on it after I get my TU later this week. I'll go back to using my Tiiva oil.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

Going to steam with wheat germ oil for the first time. I hope I really like it.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 9, 2011)

Mixed castor and sunflower oils and used on edges and ends before braiding ... nice


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

Applied my oil blend to my scalp before I steamed. Maybe this will work as well as doing a HOT.  

And I guess I'm doing a faux oil rinse. Steamed with wheat germ oil and then applied the conditioner will rinse in a few hours. Hopefully it will be soft and moisturized.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 9, 2011)

Oil miss: Jane Carter solution Nourishing Hair Serum
Sucked arse,made my hair rough and dry feeling,stinky. Bottle says explicitly-Not for use on the scalp...wtf??


Oil hit: Beautiful Curls shea butter and neem nourishing curl oil.
Staple status!! The first ingredient is west African sesame oil,so its kinda stinky too,but everywhere the Jane Carter failed,this product excelled. A fraction of the price too. I want this mix and sapote oil to be my staple oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2011)

Using Qhemet Biologics Therapeutic Tea Tree & Grapeseed Pomade on Scalp. 

Will Rotate that & Claudie Shea Pomade


----------



## Jewell (Oct 9, 2011)

Midweek (hopefully, if I get over this cold in time), I plan to do a HOT, diluted shampoo, tea rinse, and DC.  Oils I will use are grapeseed, africa's best herbal oil/hot 6 oil, brahmi oil, vatika oil, rosemary oil, eucalyptus oil, lavender oils (all mixed together).  If I don't get to this midweek, it is in my plans for next week.  I have to restock on rosemary and eucalyptus oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 9, 2011)

Detangled with Vatika oil and Uncle Harry's Coconut oil
Sealed with my walnut, olive and jojoba oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2011)

Wash Day.  Will use Pequi Oil with my Leave-In

Will Seal ends after dry with DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2011)

My crown is growing in but I sure want more  So I applied my oil blend to my crown area after I twisted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2011)

@faithVA 

Seems like after I got my Crown turned around, my Nape started ackin' a Fool....so now I'm 'nursing' on that. heavily.

I'm always 'babying up' some troubled spot.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2011)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];14396319]@faithVA
> 
> Seems like after I got my Crown turned around, my Nape started ackin' a Fool....so now I'm 'nursing' on that. heavily.
> 
> I'm always 'babying up' some troubled spot.


 
Well way to encourage me and share the good news 

Sorry your nape is acting up. My nape and I have an understanding. It tells me to jump and I say how high


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2011)

@faithVA That was never my "Problem Child" before. It was always my Crown. erplexed

And as soon as I get that On Point, something else breaks out & starts Clowin'.

I will be listening to my Nape Loud & Clear from Now On.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2011)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];14396507]@faithVA That was never my "Problem Child" before. It was always my Crown. erplexed
> 
> And as soon as I get that On Point, something else breaks out & starts Clowin'.
> 
> I will be listening to my Nape Loud & Clear from Now On.


 
Sounds like you need a family meeting to talk to all the hair and explain to it how things are going to work from here on out.   or maybe talk to every area and tell it you love it. 

What did you do for your crown?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Sounds like you need a family meeting to talk to all the hair and explain to it how things are going to work from here on out.  or maybe talk to every area and tell it you love it.
> 
> *What did you do for your crown?*


 
faithVA  Massaged it.  Made sure I always applied Extra Product to that area.  Also made sure I didn't over manipulate it.

I always loaded that area up with Moisturizers or something.  Now, I'm doing the same thing to my Nape.

Hopefully, I can turn it around SOON.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 10, 2011)

oh...havent been in here in a bit. 

today i cleansed & dc'ed
then twisted just rinsed hair with castor oil...made for a neat, smooth look

when i was done, i smoothed some apricot oil on.


----------



## cherry.a (Oct 10, 2011)

Moisturized W/ Pantene oil moisturizer, than sealed W/ JBCO.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank God for grease and castor oil. My ends developed fingers, grabbed onto one another and refused to let go. That sunflower oil got my hair so  shiny. I am halfway through a pound in two months


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 10, 2011)

Baggied overnight with sunflower oil, then did a HOT, then finally did an oil rinse. I  this oil. It is a keeper.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 10, 2011)

My scalp has been tight ever since I relaxed a few days ago.  So tonight I greased it with Hollywood Beauty castor oil (the kind in the jar).  I glopped it on there real good and getly rubbed it in.  I'm hoping this will sooth my scalp as my body heat melts it.  I put some on my ends too, just for S&Gs.  Im going to baggy overnight and clarify in the morning.
ETA:  my hair feels soft and my scalp feels wonderful after my wash!  I may do that more often with the castor oil.  Great results!


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 11, 2011)

I prepooed yesterday with walnut and hemp oil, but didnt have time to oil rinse with my sunflower oil.  Will definitely do that next time.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 11, 2011)

pre-poo: mahanarayan and castor oils
shampoo: Swastik shikakai bar
conditioner: Joico Body Luxe
moisturize and seal: Nexxus phtyo organic Nectaress; castor and sunflower on edges and ends; braid to dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2011)

Moisturized and Sealed with Hairitage Hydrations Aloe & Peach Pomade


----------



## An_gell (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi ladies!! Man, I have really slacked off on posting on here lately..smh.. I blame all my friends I actually have stuff to do on the weekend now, but they will be leavin soon and I will start stalkin da forum again. lol!

I have been working out so much lately so I haven't really been doin anything different to my hair cuz it's so thick and growing like crazy. I'm happy that it is growing and gettin so thick but at the same time I don't want to be bothered with it.. I am still water rinsing after workouts and applyin my sulfur mix and mega-tek mix.  Qhemet Biologics has become my staple products and I do still use Botticelli botanicals brulee it gives me nice soft hold.  So far it's only 4 products in my regimen and that's good.  Haven't had the urge to buy anything.  Other than that I am still bunning religiously and hiding my hair as much as possible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2011)

An_gell

Glad you have Good Friends There.  You are so Far Away.

Keep up the good work with your Work-Out Regimen. 

And don't slack off on your Oiling & PS'ing.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 11, 2011)

I put some Claudie's Elixir on my scalp and then soaked my hair in JBCO, Emu, Amla, and Brahmi oils. I'll be washing later.


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 12, 2011)

Silk Dreams Nourish Dreamy Decadance Oil is thebomb.com. It is very light and makes my hair feel so smooth! ooooohwee!


----------



## SpicyPisces (Oct 12, 2011)

Currently baggying my ends with castor oil


----------



## An_gell (Oct 12, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @An_gell
> 
> Glad you have Good Friends There.  You are so Far Away.
> 
> ...



Awwwww. :blowkiss:Thanks!! I'm glad I met some awesome people so far here as well it definitely makes time go by faster..cuz da Lord knows I'm ready to go back home. I finally got my new assignment RIP today only 6 more months to go and I'll be chuckin up da dueces to this place and i can't wait..  I been promotin this site though since I got here alot of sistas are interested and I keep tryin to put them on this site for information and support. Yall are da bumb!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2011)

My crown loves a little oil in the mornings. I can hear it give a sigh of relief.  So oiled it again this morning with a really quick scalp massage.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 12, 2011)

Quick scalp massage with sulfur infused Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade. Moisturized with Oyin Juices & Berries.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 12, 2011)

Applied & massaged my scalp Claudie's  elixir.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2011)

Moisturized with Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" which is alot like (almost identical to) Christine Gant's "Mixed Greens" 

So if any of you have ever used/tried "Mixed Greens" Sprout is exactly like that.

A Cross between a Grease, a butter, a pomade and an oil. *if that makes sense* And it's Green.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 12, 2011)

Angelicus said:


> Silk Dreams Nourish Dreamy Decadance Oil is thebomb.com. It is very light and makes my hair feel so smooth! ooooohwee!



I agree!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 12, 2011)

Today is my birthday and I decided to end this great day with an overnight castor oil baggy treatment.  My hair deserves a gift too!
This time I applied Ovation to my scalp first, the covered that with a thick layer of Hollywood Beauty Castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2011)

LaidBak




Hope it's a Good One.  Enjoy Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey Ladies, Moisturized, Sealed and Oiled with Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## choctaw (Oct 13, 2011)

castor/coconut oil pre-poo, shampoo, condition, oil edges & ends with mustard oil, braid to dry.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 13, 2011)

Got TU today so tonight it is vatika frosting to soothe the scalp and nourish oil to soothe the strands.   to both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2011)

divachyk  I love VF after Relaxing.  It feels soooooo good!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes ma'am IDareT'sHair - I owe you the props for introducing it to me for post TU use.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 14, 2011)

Started 4 mason jars of ayurvedic infused olive oil today: 3 brahmi, 1 neem. 
Castor/sunflower oil rinse and oiled edges, ends with kesavardhini/mustard oil blend.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sealed with SSI's Pumpkin Seed DeFrizzer. It smells soooooo  good.


----------



## billyne (Oct 14, 2011)

Oiled with my beloved ovco, put my hair in 6 plaits and wore a hat today..its raining outside.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm using infused oils(grapeseed, avocado, evoo) with horsetail, nettle, and burdcock. For a while now.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 14, 2011)

I saw a you tube tutorial with honey and grape seed oil as a hot oil treatment. I dry detangled with it on my hair in 10 minutes.  My hair used to take longer than that to detangle and it was so soft and shiny! I think using oils on my hair are optimum for growth retention for me.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 15, 2011)

Applied a layer of Ovation to my scalp, followed by Claudie's Growth Elixir.  Sealed my ends with her Ends Insurance, and sealed my hairline with her Hairline and Temple Balm.  Sleeping with my plastic cap on again.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 15, 2011)

Did a HOT then oil rinse with amla oil.


----------



## allmundjoi (Oct 15, 2011)

Oiling scalp and sealing ends nightly (or every other night) with castor oil/wheat germ or castor/hemp seed. Oil rinsing with castor oil after cowash, 1-3x/week.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 15, 2011)

Bought a new oil to play with: Strong Roots Red Pimento. So far I've only sealed with it and applied it to my scalp.  smells yummy yet herbal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2011)

MaraWithLove

Mara keep us Posted on this one.  Several Ladies had a 'reaction' to it..while others did not.erplexed

I had bought it, to use as a Pre-Cowash Treatment, but decided against it after that, so I swapped it.

I hear it's very strong.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 15, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Omo, bad reactions? What happened?

I know I've heard someone before say it 'burned' their scalp in a sense? 
I usually find out two days after use-if not immediately-whether my hair likes an oil. So far, I've tried it in a few different ways: 
1. On a pre-moisturized, dry twist-out as a pre-oil before a cassia treatment
2. As a sealant after washing hair and applying leave-in + avocado butter
3. Directly to my scalp before sleeping last night 
4. Just now, after my DC I put a generous amount directly on freshly-washed hair 

I wouldn't say it's too strong yet, but it'd probably be best advised for people with very sensitive scalps not to use it. All that I've experienced is a tingling sensation (maybe similar to the feel of peppermint oil or at least neighboring that sensation?) which I LOVE.  I also like the consistency of the oil. In a way, this oil seems like a great balance (for me, at least): it has coconut oil which penetrates the skin, castor-which I assume is the voluminous factor (provides that nice smooth thicker look to my edges), plus wheat germ-which I already found out my hair loved due to a ceramide DC I use. 

Anyway, whether for good or bad result, I will keep you guys posted!  Please excuse the babbling!


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ltown said:


> I'm using infused oils(grapeseed, avocado, evoo) with horsetail, nettle, and burdcock. For a while now.





Ltown

That infusion sounds really good. A couple of questions  ? Where did you get your horsetail, nettle, and burdock, and what's your process for infusion? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 15, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Ltown
> 
> That infusion sounds really good. A couple of questions  ? Where did you get your horsetail, nettle, and burdock, and what's your process for infusion? Thanks in advance!



Brownie518, you know i'm simple.  The those herbs are alvita tea bags from vitacost.  I places oils and tea bags in mason jar place on stove let boils for 5min, then let the sit for 2 weeks.  Simple!


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ltown said:


> Brownie518, you know i'm simple.  The those herbs are alvita tea bags from vitacost.  I places oils and tea bags in mason jar place on stove let boils for 5min, then let the sit for 2 weeks.  Simple!



Ltown

Thanks, girl!! Now that sounds like easy. Let me go look at those tea bags...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2011)

@Ltown Please give your experience with Red Pimento Oil for @MaraWithLove

Yes, I do have a 'Sensitive' Scalp (which was another reason why I shy'ed away from it).


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 15, 2011)

mixed up some sunflower, avocado & apricot oil in my conditioner

dc'ed with that for a couple of hours. 

oil rinsed with castor & rice bran.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 15, 2011)

MaraWithLove said:


> @IDareT'sHair Omo, bad reactions? What happened?
> 
> I know I've heard someone before say it 'burned' their scalp in a sense?
> I usually find out two days after use-if not immediately-whether my hair likes an oil. So far, I've tried it in a few different ways:
> ...


 

I had small burns from the pimento, and I was not sensitive to anything prior to using it. I use peppermint, rosemary and lemon prior to using this never no burns and still use them other than lemon.  I had small pimple burns throughout, you really don't know your sensitivity to some products until you use them that why it is good to test them as directed.  I'm glad you don't have problems.


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 15, 2011)

Moisturized with HV whipped creme ends, sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2011)

againstallodds

Your Hair is looking Luscious Girlie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2011)

Pulled out my Jamaican Black Castor (maybe because it's a little chilly tonight).

Doing a nice Scalp Massage.  

I also have a Bottle of Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor.  Looking forward to trying this one out as well.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 15, 2011)

pre-poo with castor and sunflower oils
shampoo, condition and detangle 
apple cider vinegar rinse
kesavardhini/mustard oil & eco custard on edges


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 15, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> againstallodds
> 
> Your Hair is looking Luscious Girlie!



Thank youuu!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2011)

Not adding any oil to my hair but using the oil thats already in there to give myself a scalp massage. Grow crown, grow


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 15, 2011)

Ltown wow, sorry you had to experience that and thanks so much for sharing!  I will definitely watch out for anything bad!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bought Tresemme Moisturizing Shampoo and conditioner and Suave Professionals shea butter conditioner. It had buy one get one free coupons so I only spent about 5.00.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sealed with SSI's Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 15, 2011)

Massaged my scalp with my sulfur pomade. My hair smells great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2011)

Had this Heavy Castor Oil Hair Dressing, couldn't decide what to do with it or how to use it (since it's so heavy), so I mixed some Mega-Tek with it and will be applying it to my Nape area 1-3 days a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2011)

Massaged in my Castor/Mega-Tek Mix


----------



## SimJam (Oct 16, 2011)

after washing last night I made a couple chunky twists with DB trasitioning creme under QB olive and honey balm (is that the name?)

hair is nice and soft today, may keep them in all day if I dont go on the road


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 16, 2011)

I should have taken this vatika frosting out of the fridge last night. Will be pre pooing with it in a bit.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 16, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Massaged my scalp with my sulfur pomade. My hair smells great.


 
NappyNelle say what? those two sentences would never pass my lips!!! what did u make ur sulphur pomade with or is it beemine or somthinlike that ????


----------



## choctaw (Oct 16, 2011)

started olive oil infusion with dried hibiscus flowers


----------



## choctaw (Oct 16, 2011)

mixing a dc paste of Reshma henna, catnip tea and argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> *Massaged my scalp with my sulfur pomade. My hair smells great.*


 


SimJam said:


> @NappyNelle say what?* those two sentences would never pass my lips!!!* what did u make ur sulphur pomade with or is it beemine or somthinlike that ????


 
SimJam

You Right Simmie!  I want to know this too.

NappyNelle  Yeah...we wanna know.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2011)

Applied castor oil growth oil to my scalp and hair and massage end quickly. Applied my conditioner and steamed for 20 minutes. Now letting it sit for 2 hours. The oil is wonderful for keeping my hair from feeling like shredded wheat.


----------



## cherry.a (Oct 16, 2011)

I moisturized W/ Mega Care Tea Tree Oil and sealed W/ JBCO.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 16, 2011)

moisturized and sealed with Peach kernel oil


----------



## SimJam (Oct 16, 2011)

just twisted up with sweet almond oil, yummeh!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 16, 2011)

Sealed my ends and edges with butter and wrapped up for the night.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 16, 2011)

LOL SimJam and IDareT'sHair. The secret to sulfur smelling lovely? CHEATING.

I just moved and I haven't been able to find my herb infused castor and grapeseed oils and I'm pretty sure my herbs were thrown away by accident.  So I microwaved *Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade* (castor oil based + ceramides), added *1 tsp sulfur*, and then added* 2tbs Oyin's Coco-Mango Afterbath oil* (very light, smells amazing, full of ceramides). I allowed the pomade to cool at room temperature, so the consistency would be more soft and creamy, rather than solid. 

I only added the Afterbath because the bottle was pretty much empty and I loooove the coco-mango scent. My brother who never notices anything, said, "Oh good. You're back to the products that smell good." lol


----------



## SimJam (Oct 16, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> I microwaved *Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade* (castor oil based + ceramides), added *1 tsp sulfur*, and then added* 2tbs Oyin's Coco-Mango Afterbath oil* (very light, smells amazing, full of ceramides). I allowed the pomade to cool at room temperature, so the consistency would be more soft and creamy, rather than solid.


 
how smart !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hope you find your herbs, I thought Id somehow "lost" a couple herbs I bought, turns out I had put them in the freezer, Lords knows why..... so maybe your will turn up somewhere odd too.


----------



## MissCrawford (Oct 17, 2011)

Do HOT's help with hair elasticity?


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 17, 2011)

^^In my experience, absolutely.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ I should think so, especially if you use ceramide oils.


----------



## MissCrawford (Oct 17, 2011)

^^^Do you guys overnight it or do it under a dryer? Do you *have* to heat your oil first?


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 17, 2011)

MissCrawford  Everyone uses their oils differently. Generally, I do a scalp massage with room temperature oil and leave it in. Before a washing session, I pre-poo with warm Vatika Oil because coconut oil is solid at room temperature. Sometimes I only do this a couple minutes before adding conditioner, or a day in advance. It depends on my mood.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2011)

MissCrawford

Sometimes I will let the bottle sit in a Container of Hot Water to warm it up a bit and sometimes I will just apply and get under my Mastex Heat Cap.

And now that it is getting cooler out, on wash-days I may wear a Plastic Cap under my Durag & Wig.

Or apply and rinse out with warm water.

There's a lot of variety.


----------



## billyne (Oct 17, 2011)

so..i went to a nail show a couple weeks ago and there was this booth that was selling body oil for 3 for $20 and i bought one thinking i would use it in my hair. i tried it last night and i love it! it makes my naps so soft and shiny, i wish i would have bought 3 ..hopefully i will see them at another show soon so i can stock up. i got the pomegranate twist.

they have a website http://www.hakenusa.com/03_bodyoil.htm


----------



## MissCrawford (Oct 17, 2011)

^^^Thanks so much you guys. I've been doing it without the heat overnight. So I will assume I am reaping all the benefits.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 17, 2011)

MissCrawford said:


> ^^^Thanks so much you guys. I've been doing it without the heat overnight. So I will assume I am reaping all the benefits.



That's how I do it.  Overnight with a plastic cap and a scarf.  I get plenty of body heat doing that.  My hair is always wonderfully soft afterward.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2011)

MissCrawford - I try my best not to do anything overnight since dealing with a severe case of acne a few years ago. I apply my oils at room temp most times.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2011)

Wash Day.  Used Pequi Oil with my Leave-In.  Will apply Castor/Mega-Tek Mixture to Nape and Moisturize the rest with Purabody Naturals Murmuru Hair Lotion.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 17, 2011)

spray moisturized...then added some extra castor/apricot oil on top.  baggy'ing it in now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir then M&S with Isha cream and enso serum.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 17, 2011)

Pre poo'd with WGO and avocado oil before cowashing


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 17, 2011)

Oiled up my edges with JBCO and the rest with grapeseed before bed.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 18, 2011)

castor/sunflower oil rinse
acv final rinse
eco custard on edges and ends
braid to dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2011)

Oiled Up with Saravun Castor Oil Hair Dressing Mixed with Mega-Tek.  Applied to Nape Area.

Moisturized the rest with Saravun Broccoli Seed Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

Tonight:  Massaged in 'troubled areas' Saravun Castor Hair Dressing Mixed with Mega-Tek.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 19, 2011)

Rubbed some Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade mixed with hemp oil on my naked, wet hair. It feels so soft and luscious right now.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 19, 2011)

Sooo,I am intrigued by NappyNelle's sulfur + oyin pomade hybrid,and i will be trying that.
Especially since I am braiding my hair back up,and the sulfur dries my hair out. That scares me since it can get under that knot and cause breakage,so a pomade applied directly to the scalp would be so much better.
Thanks for sharing that trick lady!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2011)

JerriBlank

What will you add to your Mix if you decide to make?


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm doing a HOT with sunflower oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir and M&S with QB AOHC and hemp oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 19, 2011)

Applied Tiivia Naturals to my scalp and edges, massaged it in.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 19, 2011)

I just put some Camille Rose serum on my scalp and massaged it in. I have JBCO and Hydratherma Naturals on my hair.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 20, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> JerriBlank
> 
> What will you add to your Mix if you decide to make?



IDareT'sHair,see I don't know. And I am definitely making it.
Awesome idea. I fux with you ladies! Lol. 
I don't have any good smelling oils like NappyNelle does,so I'm gonna go visit my health stores and see if one of them has anything I can use. They always have nice smelling oils,and I hope to find one with good ingredients too. Any recs?


----------



## Ltown (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm oiling with homemade mixture until gone. (grapeseed, evoo, almond, jojoba).


----------



## divachyk (Oct 20, 2011)

Last night I used Tiiva oil and scalp massaged. I will likely use it again tonight.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 20, 2011)

ordered argan oil, red palm oil...butter...whatever it is and tucuma butter from camden grey...hope i like!


----------



## MissCrawford (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm using safflower oil, olive oil and jojoba oil. I add lime essential oil for a fresh smell. It smells wonderful. Sorta like something from Origins.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 20, 2011)

On my last wash day (monday) I oiled my scalp and sealed my ends with my castor/neem/teatree/peppermint oil mix. I used my hempseed/avocado/grapeseed oil mix.

I don't apply my oils again for the week. Once I make my twists for the week that's it. This last time around out of braids I have found a nice way of doing my twists, such that they don't feel OR look dry. Also my scalp doesn't dry and flake with this lastest scalp oil mix. I haven't felt the NEED to remoisturise daily like I did before.....twists are still springy, soft and mosturised.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 20, 2011)

I applied my MoeGro oil last night.  I added some EO's: lavendar, rosemary, thyme, and cedarwood before applying

On a bad note: I broke my bottle of sage on my counter and take it from me, that mess is super strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2011)

Massaged in some Castor Oil Hair Dressing Mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2011)

I really want to do a scalp massage but its hard to do in twist. And I'm not taking my twist out for another week so I will have to wait  But I am glad that I am appreciating my oils and my scalp massages more.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 21, 2011)

Oil rinsed with sunflower and castor oil. Added Sea Buckthorn and meadow foam to my HV Sitrinullah. MT and hairdrenaline potion on scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 21, 2011)

JerriBlank. Lol @ you 'fux' with us! I'm on my phone, so I can't be as thorough as I would like, but if I didn't have the oyin pomade to doctor up, I would:

Find Kemi Oyl at a local BSS. (This stuff smells great, but there are no ingredients listed. All I know is that it is NOT mineral oil because of the texture and consistency.)
Melt down 4oz of coconut oil. Mix in 1oz each of castor and grapeseed oils vigourously. Add 1tsp sulfur by mixing vigourously. Add 1oz Kemi Oyl. Test scent. If it smells good, add one more oz grapeseed oil. If it still smells funky, add another oz of Kemi Oyl. Mix vigorously a final time. All mix to solidify at room temperature.

I hope that helps/makes sense. My phone is wonky with LHCF.

ETA: Just moisturized with Oyin's Juices & Berries; did a scalp massage with sulfur pomade and sealed ends with pomade. Making herbal oil infusions is a bit more work than mixing sulfur into a ceramides based pomade, but I do wonder if I'm losing out on my burdock and nettles.  The pomade smells a billion times better and will last twice as long because it doesn't run down my ears and neck when I'm rushing. Plus the sulfur is suspended instead of settling at the bottom.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2011)

Wash Day.  Used Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Exlir with my Leave-In.  Will Moisturize with something and use JBCO for a massage & to seal.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 21, 2011)

I soaked my hair in my stinky mix of JBCO, garlic, amla, brahmi, etc. under a plastic cap overnight. Then I did my wash routine. Sealed up with Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## winona (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been going a little thicker lately for my sealing. It is probably because I feel bad that I only seal my hair max 2 times a week.  Today I used WG pomade(homemade) to seal my ends over GVP The Conditioner Leave In before doing a curlformer set with long extra wide


----------



## Jewell (Oct 21, 2011)

Oiled scalp today with my homemade herbal oil mix, then applied Allways Super Lite Indian Hemp on top.  Massaged in.  Combed out all the shed hair, then sealed ends with castor oil/shea butter pomade.  Back in a bun she went.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2011)

winona

Hey Lady!  Hope things are "Good"  Thanks for checking in with us.  

We know you're super busy these days.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Doing an overnight HOT with my oil mix and massaging my scalp with claudie's elixir.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 21, 2011)

Greased my scalp & massaged with Qhem's Amla Nourishing Pomade, Horsetail Butter on the length of my hair, and sealed with SSI's Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 21, 2011)

castor sunflower olive oil pre-poo
Giovanni Smooth as Silk shampoo
Joico body luxe conditioner
acv rinse
apply castor oil to edges and ends
braid to dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2011)

Made a Mixture of Mega-Tek & Purabody Naturals Cupucua Butter for Nape Area.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 21, 2011)

Later on, I plan to moisturize with BFH Desert Castor Seed and seal with either SD Nourish Oil or HTN Oil.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 22, 2011)

Shay72

Where did you find horsetail butter?


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 22, 2011)

ladysaraii

I got it here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/HairitageHydration

Now I don't see the horsetail butter listed but you can send her a message. I'm wondering if "Sprout" is the new horsetail butter?I'm not sure so I would just ask her.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 22, 2011)

I love that Creamy Horsetail Butter from Hairitage!


----------



## winona (Oct 22, 2011)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];14473639]@winona
> 
> Hey Lady!  Hope things are "Good"  Thanks for checking in with us.
> 
> We know you're super busy these days.



OMG Nursing School aint no joke I have always done well in school pretty easily but I am working my tail off now to get the same results Throughout the week it is hard to remember I have hair to do because I truly dont even think about it until Friday and then it is like Oh My .  Thank goodness I can at least keep up with the basics Wash, Dc, Leave In, Seal once a week.  I try to enjoy my hair on the weekends with a rollerset of some sort (curlformer, mesh, rod, ect) and this has been working so far.  I am going to get a classmate to help me put in crochet kinky twists on Sunday and then I wont have to really do my hair for the next month because mid terms and finals  I cant even believe that my first semester is about to be over I cant wait to sleep on a normal schedule for the holidays


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2011)

@ladysaraii @Shay72

The Creamy Horsetail Butter & Sprout are 2 very different products. Creamy Horsetail is in a Squeeze Bottle.

Sprout is in a Jar and very similiar to Christine Gant's "Mixed Greens"


----------



## sonychari (Oct 22, 2011)

Why the sad face for wheat germ oil? Is it because of the smell?

ETA: tiffers


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2011)

Still getting down with my Mixture of Saravun Castor Oil Hair Dressing and Mega-Tek


----------



## choctaw (Oct 22, 2011)

mahanarayan/castor oil rinse with Joico body luxe conditioner
apply kesavardhini/mustard oil to edges and ends
single braid and went swimming this morning ... time to wash hair again


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Oct 22, 2011)

oil rinse or pre-poo (i might have to use a shampoo) with a mixture of wheat germ oil, cocoveda oil and vatika frosting, pop on a plastic cap and a du-rag and off to the gym i go.....will finish my routine when i get back home.  

My oil stash is finally getting smaller since i start oil rinsing......


----------



## choctaw (Oct 22, 2011)

castor sunflower olive oil rinse
Giovanni SAS shampoo
Joico body luxe conditioner
acv rinse
apply castor sunflower olive oil to edges and ends
braid to dry


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 22, 2011)

Applied my Ovation/Emu oil mix to my scalp, then applied Tiivia sulfur oil over top of that.  Soaked my ends with EVOO and baggied up for the night.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 23, 2011)

henna paste: Reshma henna, Neem, Shikakai, Amla, catnip tea, honey, argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2011)

Will Massage in Some Mega-Tek Mixed with Extra Dark JBCO.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 23, 2011)

Started another ayurvedic oil infusion: shikakai, amla, brahmi, neem, henna and maka powders in castor, almond and sesame oils.


----------



## billyne (Oct 23, 2011)

just washed and deep conditioned with joico shampoo and moisture balm, oiled with ovco and sealed with shea butter..imma put in some big twists so i can rock a chunky twist out this week.


----------



## allmundjoi (Oct 23, 2011)

Oiling scalp/sealing ends with HV almond glaze after moisturizing with QB BRBC. A lighter combo with my semi straight hair. Much lighter than QB AOHC or SM Curl Smoothie and castor oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 23, 2011)

Oil rinsed with grapseed oil.


----------



## cherry.a (Oct 23, 2011)

Moisturized with Mega Care Grapeseed oil and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 23, 2011)

My hair was a little on the dry side after I did a cassia treatment today.  So before bed I applied Claudie's Satin moisturizer to my scalp, length, edges, and ends.  Then I went over the ends again with Elasta QP mango butter, and topped that off with grapseed oil.  I'm wiggin this week so I dont care if my hair is a little oily.  Also applied a bit of clove essential oil to a thin area along my hairline.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 24, 2011)

choctaw said:


> Started another ayurvedic oil infusion: shikakai, amla, brahmi, neem, henna and maka powders in castor, almond and sesame oils.



choctaw, love to read about your oil infusions.  I'm infuse some herbal teas, and brahmi in castor oil, make my own jbco


----------



## choctaw (Oct 24, 2011)

Ltown said:


> choctaw, love to read about your oil infusions.  I'm infuse some herbal teas, and brahmi in castor oil, make my own jbco



I infused brahmi in EVOO. I am out of castor oil but will restock soon


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just moistened with a mix of water,glycerine, aowc and wgo then sealed with evco and evoo! 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 24, 2011)

Did a HOT with Vatika and sealed my ends with castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2011)

Hair Day!

Will use Pequi with my Leave-In and once Dry apply some "Extra Dark JBCO" and Mega-Tex to scalp.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 24, 2011)

I just put some Hydratherma Naturals oil all over. Trying to decide what oil mix to use for my overnight oiling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2011)

Massaged In some Extra Dark JBCO & Mega-Tek to problem area(s)


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 24, 2011)

Applied butter to my scalp, and a different butter to my ends.  Realized I like 'dry' butters better than wet ones.  Sealed my edges and ends with JBCO before cross wrapping for the night.  I'm gonna have to steam and DC tomorrow.  My hair is still dry from the cassia.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 24, 2011)

sprayed my hair with rosewater, HS 14-in-1 and castor oil. applied eco custard to edges and ends and braided it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2011)

Massaged In:  Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor & Mega-Tex Mixed


----------



## choctaw (Oct 25, 2011)

mahanarayan/castor/olive oil rinse
acv final rinse
castor/sunflower/olive oil followed by eco custard on edges and ends (swim tomorrow)


----------



## cherry.a (Oct 25, 2011)

I moisturized W/ Mega Care carrot & aloe oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2011)

We are really doing good with this Challenge!

I am so Proud of everyone.

Keep Up the Good Work Ladies.....We'll Bling Our Way into 2012


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm about to put some Claudie's Elixir on my scalp and some of my ceramide mix on my length. I ended up not washing this morning so I'll do it tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2011)

Brownie518

I'm outta Exlir. 

I still have 1 bottle of Tiiva and some Camille Rose tho'.

Speakin' of Exlir....I need to think of a Claudie List.  I do have some Garden Oil.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 25, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm outta Exlir.



brace yourselves ... she's about to set it off ...


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 25, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm outta Exlir.
> 
> ...



I found some Elixir the other day. And I have a little Camille Rose left, I think, too. I'll get some more of that if there's a sale.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 25, 2011)

choctaw said:


> brace yourselves ... she's about to set it off ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2011)

choctaw  Hush!

I ain't gettin' none. 

I have plenty of Camille Rose.  It's actually very nice.  And I do have Claudie Garden Oil.

I don't have your skills.  I be done made a Royal Mess tryna' Infuse something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518  Ohhhh No You Didn't

choctaw Ya'll Wrong.

......


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 25, 2011)

Spritzed my hair and sealed with Sunflower butter.  i didnt get a chance to wash my hair this weekend, but I am really looking forward to a nice oil rinse this weekend


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 26, 2011)

Applied butter to my ends, and JBCO to my front hairline.  Covered all of that with a thin layer of grapeseed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2011)

Using a Mixture of Hairitage Hydrations "Spout" with Mega-Tek


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 26, 2011)

I just put some JBCO on my hair, just a little.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 26, 2011)

Currently retwisting my hair using Qhemet's Amla & Olive Heavy cream on the length and castor oil concentrated on the ends.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 26, 2011)

Steamed with Nourish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2011)

choctaw  Where You At?????


----------



## choctaw (Oct 26, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> choctaw  Where You At?????



IDareT'sHair,

Ise hyeah 

You still got Miz Claudie and her crew working like one armed men in an axe fight?  Give them peoples FREE


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 26, 2011)

oiled my ends with hemp seed oil


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 27, 2011)

It's getting cold out so it's back to wigs and my beloved oils for greasing my scalp. Need to stock up on some Qhemet amla pomade and their twisting cream. Those products should help me get through what will probably be a really cold winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2011)

Tonight:  Massaged in some Hairitage Hydrations Castor Oil & Shea Butter Growth Treatment (Castor Oil Infusion) Mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## choctaw (Oct 27, 2011)

mahanarayan/castor/olive oil pre-poo
Giovanni Smooth as silk shampoo
Joico body luxe conditioner and detangle with shower comb
diluted acv rinse, final rinse with water

apply latest eco custard mix to soaking wet hair with denman brush: eco styler clear, smooth n shine curl activator, evoo, sunflower oil, lecithin, sesame oil, Shapley MTG, aloe vera gel; enough scented body oil to kill scent of MTG

twisted hair and set on brown paper bag curlers. took them down today for a blinging moist curly fro. 

very little manipulation/styling: use few strokes of boar bristle brush to smooth sides back, insert tortoise shell combs to sweep sides away from face, use large afro pick to lift top and back but do not pull pick through curls.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 27, 2011)

I moisturized and sealed with a mix of JBCO, Argan, and emu oil. Nice!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 27, 2011)

received my oils & butters (argan, red palm, tucuma) will be trying them out this weekend.  hopefully it goes well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2011)

youwillrise

Argan Butter sounds interesting!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 27, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> youwillrise
> 
> Argan Butter sounds interesting!





well, it's just argan oil...sorry for the confuzzlation!  lol

does argan butter exist?  hmmm 

the butters are the red palm & tucuma. 

although the red palm is labeled "oil/butter" because i guess it both thickens/solidifies and melts easily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> well, it's just argan oil...sorry for the confuzzlation! lol
> 
> does argan butter exist? hmmm
> 
> ...


 
youwillrise

I like the Red Palm & Tucuma Butters.  I'm sure you will enjoy these. 

Argan Butta' sounds good.  I just bought a Whipped Shea Butter w/Argan Oil.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 27, 2011)

Right now I'm using nourish oil exclusively. I'll switch up this wash day and use something different for variation.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 27, 2011)

Got my hair braided to go under my wig.  So tonight I applied Ovation and emu oil to the parts.  Then applied JBCO to my front hairline and the hair left out of the braids.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 28, 2011)

Oil rinsing tonight with coconut and almond oils.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2011)

I am looking forward to taking these twists out so I can give myself a good scalp massage.  I know it needs some extra loving. So hopefully Sunday.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a big ole tub of coconut oil at my yaad. I need to start using it.


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 28, 2011)

HOT with grapeseed, hemp, and vitamin e oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2011)

Will use Pequi Oil to dry and will M&S.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 28, 2011)

mahanarayan/castor/olive oil rinse
final rinse with diluted acv
kesavardhini/mustard oil and eco custard on edges and ends
braid to dry


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 28, 2011)

Using coconut oil to add bling to my twists.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 28, 2011)

choctaw said:


> mahanarayan/castor/olive oil rinse
> final rinse with diluted acv
> kesavardhini/mustard oil and eco custard on edges and ends
> braid to dry



choctaw, you use some thick oils, do you poo, cowash or both and with what?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2011)

Moisturized with Saravun's Broccoli Seed Hair Cream & Sealed with Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 28, 2011)

Misted my braids to moisten.  Applied Tiivia growth serum to the parts.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 29, 2011)

Ltown said:


> choctaw, you use some thick oils, do you poo, cowash or both and with what?



Ltown,

I use shampoo to wash out oils, then follow with conditioner. The current shampoo is Giovanni Smooth as Silk and current conditioner is Joico Body Luxe. I swim a lot and the oil/shampoo/conditioner wash works well for me.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 29, 2011)

so i let my dc marinate in my head for about 2 hours and just now, i slapped some red palm butter/oil on top of it...i'll rinse in a little bit.  this is definitely the kind of oil i'll use as an oil rinse type deal because of how stain-y it is.  i was watching a video the other day with this lady talking about how soft her hair was after using it as an oil rinse (she said per camden grey's suggestion).  

hope i like it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2011)

youwillrise

I had some too, and it was suggested to use as a Pre-Poo.  So, I'd apply, let sit a while and then Co-Wash (as I use very little 'Poo).

I was very pleased with the Red Palm Butter.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Just did a scalp massage with sulfur pomade.


----------



## choctaw (Oct 30, 2011)

mahanarayan, castor, olive & sunflower oil 
Giovanni SAS shampoo
Joico Body Luxe conditioner
diluted acv rinse
kesavardhini/mustard oil to seal, braid to dry


----------



## choctaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Mixed a henna paste: Reshma henna, amla, avocado oil, catnip fenugreek tea and blackstrap molasses. Will apply after dye release.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2011)

Baggying with Regular JBCO for a few hours.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 30, 2011)

I've still been scalping and sealing with:
Jamaican Strong Roots Pimento Oil
Bhringraj oil

Still loving it! Time to go buy some more ayurvedic products!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 30, 2011)

Last night I used jbco on scalp and avocado on the length

Tonight I will use hemp on the length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2011)

Massaging in Nape Area Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil & Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2011)

@Lita Lawd Jeezus Hi Girl!

Ya'll Posted in the Wrong Thread!

Good To See You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2011)

Ijanei

You Bumped the Wrong Thread!

This is the Updated Thread.


----------



## Lita (Oct 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita Lawd Jeezus Hi Girl!
> 
> Ya'll Posted in the Wrong Thread!
> 
> Good To See You!



IDareT'sHair...Hi,I'm glad to be back...Missed you guys...I'm still an oil JUNKIE..lol..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2011)

Lita

I found a new Vendor on Esty.  Hairitage Hydrations.  They have a similar product to Mixed Greens, it's called "Sprout".  It's excellent.

She also has a Creamy Horsetail Butter, Blackberry & Sage, Avocado Clouds, Mango-Tango Clouds a Peach Pomade and now Creamy Jojoba Oil.

They're very good.  Not that I'm a Pusha' or anything , but check those out.

Also Saravun (also one Esty) has a nice Broccoli Seed Hair Cream, a Castor Oil Hair Cream and a Olive Hair Cream.  Very Whippy & nice.


----------



## Lita (Oct 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I found a new Vendor on Esty.  Hairitage Hydrations.  They have a similar product to Mixed Greens, it's called "Sprout".  It's excellent.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Thanks for the info...I must try the broccoli seed hair cream..

* I have great success with broccoli oil as a pre poo/hot treatment mixed with jbco...So I know I'll love the broccoli seed cream...

Off to look..

*No Your Not A Pusha...lol




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2011)

Lita

You'll really, really like it and Sharon.  She ships fast and has great CS.  Yeah...You'll really like it.


----------



## Lita (Oct 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> You'll really, really like it and Sharon.  She ships fast and has great CS.  Yeah...You'll really like it.



IDareT'sHair I think I want to try the monoi cloud/jojoba hair butter...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Rinsed out the henna paste (reshma, amla, catnip fenugreek tea, molasses, avocado oil).
Co-wash and shower comb detangled with diluted Joico Body Luxe conditioner. 
Leave-in rinse: flat beer diluted with warm water.
Apply Olde Jamaica Black Castor Oil Pomade to edges, ends of wet hair and distribute throughout hair/scalp with denman brush.
Made 5 celie braids and twisted on brown paper bag curlers.


----------



## Ijanei (Oct 31, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Thanks, I kind of realized that after I seen the dates after I had posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2011)

Pulling out the "Nature's Blessing"  Will use it this week.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 31, 2011)

Tonight I used amla oil (for sealing) for the first time and it gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sealed with Qhemet's OHHB


----------



## Lita (Oct 31, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulling out the "Nature's Blessing"  Will use it this week.



IDareT'sHair  Stop playing...lol..I used Natures Blessing on my pony-tail today before I left the house...My hair is still soft...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 31, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with castor/teatree/neem/vit E oil mix. Sealed the length of my braids with hempseed/avocado/grapeseed oil.


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 1, 2011)

Scalp massage with mix of coconut, lavender, eucalyptus, tea-tree oil, and vitamin e.
Sealed my ends with hemp seed.


----------



## An_gell (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi ladies! I tried to savage the whack flat-iron job I did a weekend ago, so I didn't wash my hair this weekend just my sides to get some of the gel out, and I don't know what I was thinking cuz my hair was dry mess yesterday.  So I did a water rinse and she is doing much better today.. Can't wait til the weekend to give it that TLC it's use to.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

I put some of my oil blend on my scalp at my crown. No scalp massage though  But my scalp has been feeling really good for weeks. It hasn't burned in months so that is definitely a positive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2011)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Stop playing...lol..I used Natures Blessing on my pony-tail today before I left the house...My hair is still soft...*Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita Gurl.....that's some Good Stuff isn't it?  Don't you love it!

And I have 'several' jars 

So, I'm happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2011)

Massaged in & used up 1 Broccoli Hair Cream


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 1, 2011)

Moisturized w/ watered down HV Whipped Ends, sealed with hemp seed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2011)

Massaged in some Nature's Blessings


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 2, 2011)

Massgaed in sulfur pomade.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 2, 2011)

Massaged in sulfur butter, and applied regular butter to my ends.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 2, 2011)

Steamed with Silk Dreams Pre.


----------



## Nixx22jam (Nov 3, 2011)

I want to join!!1 can I do a hot oil treatment even though im protective styling under wigs. I have washed my hair weekly, so can i slap sum  oil on my damp cane rows?


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just used some of my ceramide mix and I'll let that sit for a while before washing.  I also put some of Claudie's Elixir on my scalp and massaged that in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2011)

Still Massaging in Nature's Blessings.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 3, 2011)

Moisturized my hair with claudie's satin and sealed with enso's pomade


----------



## choctaw (Nov 3, 2011)

still oil rinsing ...


----------



## divachyk (Nov 4, 2011)

Moisturized with Enso Honey Hibiscus and sealed with Enso softening serum


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sealed with Jenesis Hair Glosser last night.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sealed in wgo

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yesterday I soaked my hair in my ceramide mix and let it sit before washing. I ended up doing a quick oil rinse with some Grapeseed oil to finish that up.

I'll be moisturizing  and then using Nourish oil to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2011)

Will use either Black Cumin Seed or Pequi Oil with my Leave-In and will use Tiiva Growth Oil on Scalp.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 4, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with castor/jbco/teatree/neem/vitE oil mix. Massaged it in!


----------



## Lita (Nov 4, 2011)

Did an oil soak with poppie-seed & peppermint oil mix combo 25min...Washed (S.M poo) & Jbb hibiscus Dc 30min..Used enso hair milk to moisturize/Brahmi pomade on scalp/Sealed with Soy oil...

*Scalp feels really fresh & hair nice & soft....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 4, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Gurl.....that's some Good Stuff isn't it?  Don't you love it!
> 
> And I have 'several' jars
> 
> So, I'm happy.



IDareT'sHair...Yes,Thats the good stuff...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2011)

Rubbed in some Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 5, 2011)

Applied sulfur pomade and did a scalp massage. Moisturized and sealed with Qhemet's Amla & Olive Heavy Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2011)

Using Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer on Scalp concentrating heavily on Nape Area.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 6, 2011)

How is the claudie's temple balm ms.T? I am thinking about getting that for BF.....*remembers no-buy - ignores thought*.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 6, 2011)

prepooed with walnut, rice bran, and neem (stinky stuff)

oil rinsed w/ grapeseed & sunflower


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oiled Scalp with castor/jbco/neem/vitE/teatree oil mix. Oiled length of hair with hempsee/grapeseed/avocado oil mix.


----------



## choctaw (Nov 6, 2011)

I will use oil rinse of Baidyananth Mahabringraj oil diluted with olive oil rinse to wash out henna treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> *How is the claudie's temple balm ms.T? I am thinking about getting that for BF.....**remembers no-buy - ignores thought*.


 
bajandoc86  It's excellent. 

And if you contact her with your specific _issue(s)_, if you're having any, she'll make up something to address your concerns.


----------



## cherry.a (Nov 6, 2011)

I moisturized with ORS hair lotion and sealed with Mega Care vitamin e oil.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2011)

I am supposed to add oil before I DC but I keep forgeting  So I am going to have to do better. Still oiling my scalp every few days. It is definitely helping in these colder months.


----------



## Lita (Nov 6, 2011)

This morning oiled my edges/nape areas with evco from the jar..Took some internally too..lol...

This evening oiled the rest of my scalp with brahmi pomade/Moisturize with KBB sweet ambrosia milk/sealed with rice bran oil...


*After shower put a little evco under my eyes & around my cuticles keeps them really soft....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 6, 2011)

Massaged some more sulfur butter into the parts between my braids.


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 6, 2011)

Sealing with almond oil tonight with a baggy. (not too much, have been enjoying doing wash-n-go's all week)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2011)

Wash Day.  I'll use Darcy's Botancials Pumpkin Seed Exlir with my Leave in. 

After Dry, I'll apply Claudie's Temple Balm Revitalizer to scalp concentrating heavily on Nape Area.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2011)

Ya'll know I wasn't suppose to be buying any oils until 2012.  Welp, that ship sailed along time ago.

Anyway, I really like the Extra Dark JBCO.  It's really nice.  JamaicanOils.com is offering a Extra Dark JBCO & Argan Oil Combo.  

They are also offering an Extra Dark JBCO and a JBCO w/Pimento Oil Combo.

Also purchased Christine Gant's Neem Oil Mixture.  I need to see if I can use it.  It smells very "Lemony" and sometimes I have a bad reaction to "Citrus Oils" so I need to test it out.  Hopefully, I can use it.

It smells wonderful tho'.  It has alot of good stuff in it.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 7, 2011)

Been alternating with nourish oil and amla oil. Think I will have to phase amla out because I'm getting some scalp tingling upon each use. Too bad because I like this oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2011)

divachyk  Have you tried any Hairveda Oils?  You should look at Cocosta Oil & Avosoya Oil.

Maybe you need 'blends'.  I just bought Christine Gant's Neem and I'm anxious to try it.

Hydratherma Naturals has a nice Hair Oil too.


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2011)

Moisturize with Bee Mine Deja hair milk,Applied Brahmi pomade on scalp,Sealed with walnut oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Nov 8, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Been alternating with nourish oil and amla oil. Think I will have to phase amla out because I'm getting some scalp tingling upon each use. Too bad because I like this oil.



divachyk

You can try diluting the amla with another oil (sunflower, jojoba, etc.) to reduce the tingle. Also take a look at main oil used in your product, it may be an irritant for your scalp. I sometimes dilute my ayurvedic oils with evoo or sunflower oil. HTH


----------



## SpicyPisces (Nov 8, 2011)

Did a quick scalp massage with Mega Care Vitamin E Oil and added some tea tree oil.


----------



## choctaw (Nov 8, 2011)

mahabringhraj/olive oil rinse
kesavardhini/mustard oil and eco custard on edges and ends
braid to dry


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 8, 2011)

Back home after a lovely vacation to California.  Oiled my scalp with Tiivia.  Laid it on thick as a sort of prepoo to tomorrow's wash.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 8, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  Have you tried any Hairveda Oils?  You should look at Cocosta Oil & Avosoya Oil.
> 
> Maybe you need 'blends'.  I just bought Christine Gant's Neem and I'm anxious to try it.
> 
> Hydratherma Naturals has a nice Hair Oil too.


IDareT'sHair - I have a cocosta sample that HV sent with one of my items. I have yet to try it. I will try diluting amla before ditching it altogether.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2011)

Applied Claudie to Scalp


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 9, 2011)

Washed today, I've got a lot of NG and it was quite hard to comb thru as I blow dried.  Sooo, I gave my scalp a good all over coating with Seyani Butter, and massaged it in.  I also gave my hair a generous coating of Claudie's Satin.  I'm back under my wig, but I need a relaxer because I lost a lot of hair today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2011)

Just rubbed in some Christine Gant Neem Oil.  I need to try it for a couple days to see if I want to re-up during her 25% BF Sale.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm applying some Camille Rose serum to my scalp. I'll put some Ceramide mix on my length.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 9, 2011)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and M&S with enso's aloe hair milk and serum


----------



## choctaw (Nov 9, 2011)

mahabringraj/olive oil on dry hair. will shampoo, condition, acv rinse, oil edges and ends, braid to dry.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 10, 2011)

Did a quick scalp massage with sulfur pomade, moisturized with Oyin's Juices & Berries, then sealed with Oyin's Coco-Mango Afterbath oil. My hair smells fruity.


----------



## chelseatiara (Nov 10, 2011)

oiled my hair and scalp with olive oil miracle.............


----------



## Lita (Nov 10, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with brahmi pomade,kbb sweet ambrosia milk to moisturize,sealed with rice bran oil....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with HH's Aloe Peach Pomade. Did a HOT with Silk Dreams Pre.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 10, 2011)

Last night I scalp massaged with Tiiva serum.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 11, 2011)

Got my hair relaxed then braided right back up to go under my wig.  Oiling my scalp tonight with JBCO and emu.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 11, 2011)

will do my normal castor oil (plus another oil which i havent decided on yet) rinse tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm still oiling with homemade infusion, herbal teas with castor oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2011)

Wash Day!

Used:  Pequi Oil and a bit of Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Hair Exlir.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 11, 2011)

I canNOT wait to get out of these braids so I can start oil rinsing again. I got about 3 more weeks to go.  I decided I am not going for my usual 8 weeks. I also have a hankering to buy some new oils.


----------



## cherry.a (Nov 11, 2011)

moisturized W/ Mega Care vitamin E oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2011)

bajandoc86

What Oils are you looking at?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ms.T, I want emu oil, black cumin seed, pumpkin seed, broccoli seed, pomegranate seed and amla oil. I been browsing sites all day, but haven't allowed myself to hit the PAY button yet. I love oils!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2011)

bajandoc86

Very Nice Selection of Oils.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks! IDareT'sHair since I decided I will doing less braid installs next year, I have the sudden urge to buy stuff to try.  And I been a good girl of late (welllll minus the qhemet purchase ). But I want oils and butters and puddings and all kinda sintin'. But the oils I been browsing sound so yummy!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 11, 2011)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and doing an overnight HOT with my oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2011)

bajandoc86

Do some research on Plum Oil too.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 11, 2011)

Oiled my braids and scalp with JBCO and emu oil.  Then I remembered I had some Surge Ultra Max cream so I applied that to my scalp too.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 12, 2011)

Massaged scalp with sulfur pomade, moisturized with Oyin's Juices & Berries, sealed ends with more pomade. This thread is keeping me very diligent with my moisturizing and sealing.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 12, 2011)

I put some Camille Rose serum on my scalp and CoCasta on my length.


----------



## choctaw (Nov 12, 2011)

mahabringraj/sunflower oil rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2011)

Oiled Up with Claudie's Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 13, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with JBCO and applied Surge cream last night.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with my usual castor/JBCO/neem/teatree/vitE oil mix. The sealed the length of my braids with the hempseed/grapeseed/avocado oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2011)

Using Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer on Scalp & problem areas


----------



## Lita (Nov 13, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with brahmi pomade,moisturize with kbb,sealed with walnut oil...

*Hair is nice & soft/getting little thicker...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 13, 2011)

Moistened my hair with my spray mix of mostly water, glycerine, acv, and avocado oil then sealed with she and wgo 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2011)

Massaged in some Pimento JBCO.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 13, 2011)

Used Herbal  tea infused castor oil.


----------



## cherry.a (Nov 13, 2011)

Moisturized W/ ORS hair lotion and seales with Mega Care grapeseed oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 13, 2011)

Spritzed my hair with leave in and applied Surge cream to my scalp.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 13, 2011)

Will be detangling with a mix of grapeseed oil and Shea Moisture's Curl & Style Milk.


----------



## billyne (Nov 13, 2011)

haven't posted in a while but still going strong :Copy of 2cool: been moisturizing with my coconut oil, i'm waiting on my jbco to come in the mail..it's getting cold outside and i'm tired of getting helmet head.

on a sidenote: my hair is getting longer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2011)

billyne  Congrats on Your Growth!  Yeah, get an oil more weather friendly!

Shay72  Girl..You workin' them SM Products.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 13, 2011)

Moisturized with Buttery Soy hair cream and sealed with HTN oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair
I am . I want it to be my full service on the ground product line. It is looking good except that curling souffle .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2011)

@Shay72

That's really Smart Shay. You're a Smart PJ!

I need to find something  on the ground that works for me.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 13, 2011)

M&S with enso's blue malva and hemp oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl

I LOVE that Blue Malva. 

I looked at my 1 last bottle in my Stash.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 13, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I LOVE that Blue Malva.
> 
> I looked at my 1 last bottle in my Stash.



I Love it too. I just have a corner left so it will be gone this week and I have no backup


----------



## Royalq (Nov 13, 2011)

how are you guys moisturizing and sealing? I feel like im doing it wrong. Im putting Scurl throughout my hair and then olive oil in my hand and run that through my hair. But i feel like the 2 just get mixed together and not layered to seal the scurl in. Am i doing it alright?


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 14, 2011)

Royalq said:


> how are you guys moisturizing and sealing? I feel like im doing it wrong. Im putting Scurl throughout my hair and then olive oil in my hand and run that through my hair. But i feel like the 2 just get mixed together and not layered to seal the scurl in. Am i doing it alright?



Do you get the desired effect in the end?  I mean, is your hair soft and moisturized to your liking?


----------



## Lita (Nov 14, 2011)

Moisturize with enso hair milk,oiled scalp with evco,sealed with Rice bran & Sunflower seed oil.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Royalq (Nov 14, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Do you get the desired effect in the end?  I mean, is your hair soft and moisturized to your liking?



LaidBak im not sure, my hair is in natural braids as a protective style so i dont know what the ends results are, i just feel maybe im not doing it right


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 14, 2011)

Royalq said:


> @LaidBak im not sure, my hair is in natural braids as a protective style so i dont know what the ends results are, i just feel maybe im not doing it right



Ah OK.  Well just my opinion, but I don't think there is a right or wrong way to seal.  I mean, as long as you start with moisture and finish with oil I think you're OK.  If it doesn't feel right to you you can always tweak your method.  But I think what you're doing sounds OK.  
I'm sure some other ladies will chime in.


----------



## BrookeLynn (Nov 14, 2011)

I ordered a bunch of oils and my order was fulfilled through Amazon. It's been over a week and I still don't have my products. I hate delayed gratification, so I'll be looking for a brick and mortar vendor for next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2011)

Oiled up with JBCO & Pimento Oil


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 14, 2011)

Misted my hair and oiled my scalp with Tiivia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2011)

LaidBak

I Lurve Misting.  

I Wish Claudie would come out with some kind of Spritz.  I'll be using Hydratherma Follicle Booster later on in the Season.

HTN Follicle Booster is Wonderful!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2011)

naturalmanenyc

Claudie is Closed.  She will be reopening November 21st.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 14, 2011)

used my mixed up oil/butter combo to heavy seal.  i havent used it in a long time, but thought i would because it's been a while and it's thicker than the other stuff i have.

it has leftover oyin burnt sugar pomade, castor oil, cocoa butter and a few other oils that i threw in a while ago.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 14, 2011)

IDareT'sHair

Thanks!  I was feeling a bit like a stalker searching for info on Claudie across the hair forums.  For some reason I cannot PM her on bhmerplexed  I'm not on there enough to get banned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2011)

naturalmanenyc

She's Launching her new Site and will have a week long Sale starting November 21st.  She will be having 20% off and introducing new products as well.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 14, 2011)

IDareT'sHair
Claudie has a leave in mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *Claudie has a leave in mist*.


 
@Shay72

Are you referring to the Braid Spray, or something else?


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 14, 2011)

IDareT'sHair
Something else. I have the braid spray too.  It is called "Leave In Conditioning Mist".


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2011)

Shay72  Thanks Shay. 

I shoulda' just pm'ed you!  You are the Resident Claudie Expert!


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 15, 2011)

naturalmanenyc you can reach her on facebook.
I hope she does reopen on that date; I'm running out of Satin moisturizer!


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 15, 2011)

Scalp massage and HOT with coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2011)

Massaged in JBCO with Pimento Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 16, 2011)

I put some Hairitage Soft & Creamy Jojoba butter on and sealed up with Silk Dreams PRE.

I'll be washing on Thursday, so in the morning I'll soak my head in a mix of Amla, Brahmi, JBCO, Hemp, Rice Bran, and Grapeseed.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2011)

I applied my oil mix and gave myself a scalp massage. I wish there was an easier way. Scalp massages make my hands hurt unfortunately. I am looking forward to being finished with the twist challenge so I can wear my hair in looser styles and tend to my scalp more often without messing up my style. I'm a broken record


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir (it's almost gone ) and M&S with the last bit of enso's blue malva and HV cocasta oil


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 16, 2011)

Steamed with Jenesis' Hair Glosser.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2011)

Massaged In Mega-Tek & "Save My Ends" Hair Cream mixed with JBCO on Scalp.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 16, 2011)

I found a big bottle of Claudie's Garden Oil. Great oil blend. I'll be using this a lot in the coming weeks.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 17, 2011)

Been sealing with hemp seed butter for the past 3 or 4 days. I really like that stuff.


----------



## Lita (Nov 17, 2011)

Applied coconut oil on my scalp,SM coconut curl cream on the length (moisturize),Sealed with rice bran oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SpicyPisces (Nov 17, 2011)

Did a HOT with hemp seed oil, olive oil and coconut oil and I'll be baggying my ends overnight with castor oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 17, 2011)

Took my braids down and DCd my hair.  Spritzed with Matrix Biolage leave in, coated my hair with Miss Claudie's Satin, then sealed it all in with grapeseed oil.  For good measure, I went around my edges with Seyani Hair Butter and also applied an extra bit to my ends.


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 17, 2011)

Scalp massage with sulfur mix. Help seed oil on my ends

Sent from my HTC Glacier


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 18, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with neem and jojoba oil.  Sealed my ends with castor oil and baggied over night.


----------



## billyne (Nov 18, 2011)

sealed with jbco last night, my hair feels so soft today.. i love that stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2011)

Finishing Up a bunch of Oils it seems all at the same time.

I did finish up Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil and my JBCO w/Pimento Oil.  Today is wash day so I will use either the remainder of my Pequi Oil, a tiny corner of Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir or something else that's almost finished.

Will Moisturize and Seal with Regular JBCO.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 19, 2011)

Last night I massaged my scalp with the last of my Claudie's elixir and did an overnight HOT.

Today I oil rinsed with hemp,evoo & evco and will seal with enso's serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2011)

Massaged in some Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" (the equivalent of Christine Gant's _Mixed Greens_) for a Fraction of the cost.

I love that stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2011)

bumping.................


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 19, 2011)

I moisturized with Saravun Castor Hair cream and sealed with Claudie's Garden oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2011)

Brownie518  I  Saravun!


----------



## ElizaBlue (Nov 19, 2011)

thecurlycamshow said:


> Oiled my scalp with neem and jojoba oil. Sealed my ends with castor oil and baggied over night.


 
How do you deal with the smell of the Neem oil? I've heard it's unbearable.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  I  Saravun!



Me, too!! 

I'm waiting on that Castor Cream with no lavendar...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2011)

Brownie518  All You Gotta Do is email her

Hey Ladies!  Just rubbed in Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 20, 2011)

The oils of the day for me are avocado and jojoba.  I used the first with my DC and the second as my leave-in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2011)

Since I'm under this Crazy Wig & Durag....I've decided to go back to spritzing. The Indoor/Car Heat is so drying.

So, I gotta figure out how to work it into my Regi. I pulled out a couple of Spritzes I had that's either small or already open.

Imma start with:

Enso Naturals Sweet Agave Nectar
Njoi Creations Herbal Tea Spritz
Bear Fruit Hair *can't think of the name*
(These are already open & the Njoi is only like 3 ounces)

So, I think I'll Spritz, Moisturize, Seal.

Weekends I'll Baggy.


----------



## Lita (Nov 20, 2011)

Warmed up some evco for my scalp,Bee mine moisturizer on length,sealed with Rice-bran/Sunflower oil combo...

*My scalp is really liking the warm evco,very soothing especially with this fall weather...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2011)

Lita said:


> Warmed up some evco for my scalp,Bee mine moisturizer on length,sealed with Rice-bran/Sunflower oil combo...
> 
> **My scalp is really liking the warm evco,very soothing especially with this fall weather...Happy Hair Growing!*


 
Lita

That sounds wonderful.


----------



## Lita (Nov 20, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> That sounds wonderful.




IDareT'sHair  Hi! I notice my scalp started getting itchy & feeling dry at night..EVCO has anti-fungal properties/I decided to warm a little up in a small bowl & apply it on my scalp,focusing on problem areas/My scalp absorbed it very well..(No itching or flaking) put my silk scarf on...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2011)

Lita

Very Nice!  Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## cherry.a (Nov 20, 2011)

I moisturized with Pantene oil moisturizer and sealed W/ Mega Care Tea tree oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 22, 2011)

Misted, moisturized, and sealed last night before bed.


----------



## choctaw (Nov 22, 2011)

mustard oil rinse


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 22, 2011)

castor/argan/rice bran oil rinse...will do in a few minutes

yes, castor oil is the base of all of my oil mixes hahaha


----------



## choctaw (Nov 23, 2011)

Pre-poo with Neem oil
shampoo with Giovanni 50:50
condition & shower comb detangle with Nexxus phyto organic Nectaress
leave-in rinse with catnip fenugreek tea
oil edges and ends with Neem oil
braid to dry


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 24, 2011)

Moisturized, sealed with Apricot Kernel oil before twisting

Put castor/neem oil mix on edges and crown.  We'll see how it turns out


----------



## divachyk (Nov 24, 2011)

Been sealing with SDH nourish as of late


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 24, 2011)

Steamed with Jenesis' Hair Glosser last night.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 24, 2011)

been with a shea butter mix and sealing in wgo and avocado oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2011)

Henna-ing today.  Added a Splash of Olive Oil to my Henna Mix.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll be washing late tonight so I have my hair soaked in a mix of JBCO, Hempseed, Emu, Amla, Brahmi, Rice bran, and maybe one or two other oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2011)

Wash Day: Added a Splash of Olive Oil to my Henna Mix. And Steamed with Tiiva DC'er with a little Olive Underneath.

Applied Leave-In and used a little Saravun Naturals Oil with my Leave-In.

Will Apply Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" once dry to Scalp and Strands.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!  Its been a long day but I still had enough energy left to mist, moisturize, and seal with grapeseed before bed.


----------



## choctaw (Nov 25, 2011)

pre-poo with sunflower oil, shampoo, condition, acv rinse, use eco custard as leave-in, braid to dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2011)

Rubbed on some Tiiva Growth Oil


----------



## winona (Nov 25, 2011)

Oiled hair with sweet almond oil this am before cowashing with Aussie moist.  Sealed hair with pequi oil mix after moisturizing with GVP leave in.  Hair is in a puff and I am really enjoying it because I havent done this in a long time


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 25, 2011)

Water rinsed and sealed hair with ap olive miracle oil.

Eta- Oops just posted and didn't read.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 25, 2011)

lightly oiled hair last night with rice bran oil and some hair butter for my ends


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 25, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Been sealing with SDH nourish as of late



I just did that. 

I need to get some Neem oil. And more Grapeseed, I liked doing rinses with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2011)

La Colocha

Since you been doing Oil & Wata' you can post up in herah!


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 25, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Since you been doing Oil & Wata' you can post up in herah!



Thanks momma .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2011)

La Colocha  We Oil-Heads Up in here, so come on over & join us.  Since you're doing the oil-thang now.

We Hot'N, Sealin', Rinsin' doing all kind of stuff.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 25, 2011)

I massaged my scalp with sulfur pomade, moisturized with Oyin's Juices & Berries, and then sealed with Oyin's Afterbath oil.


----------



## Lita (Nov 25, 2011)

Did a pre poo on the front section of my hair with Camille Rose (Serum) for 1hr/washed/Camille Rose (JMMDc)/Camille Rose (Curl love moisture milk leave-in) & Sealed with Sunflower-oil..

Hair is so nice,very very silky & not weighed down..

*CANT WAIT TO USE IT ON MY ENTIRE SCALP...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 25, 2011)

Used my Tiiva oil today


----------



## choctaw (Nov 26, 2011)

oiled hair with Brahmi oil, wash tomorrow


----------



## divachyk (Nov 26, 2011)

My hair dry detangles like a champ with wheat germ. Wash day tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 26, 2011)

Washed my hair and sealed with ab herbal hair oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 26, 2011)

Its wash day.  I am doing a pre shampoo HOT.  Melted down some HairVeda almond glaze and added just a touch of grapeseed oil.  Gonna heat that up under a shower cap with my bonnet dryer, then hit the treadmill and utilize my body heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2011)

Massaged in Some Tiiva Growth Oil on Scalp and Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Jojoba on Length.


----------



## choctaw (Nov 26, 2011)

brahmi oil rinse
brahmi oil on edges, ends, crown
braid to dry


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2011)

Can someone come over and give me a scalp massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2011)

faithVA  That does sound good doesn't it?  

I've been massaging my Crown Off & On all day.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2011)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];14716157]@faithVA That does sound good doesn't it?
> 
> I've been massaging my Crown Off & On all day.


 
I'm putting Haultown into my gps now and I'll be right over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2011)

faithVA said:


> *I'm putting Haultown into my gps now and I'll be right over*.


 
@faithVA Girl...Come on through. We'll heat up some of this oil over here and get our Scalp Massages on.

We can use:

Camille Rose
Purabody's Brazilian Loc Oil or Sapote Oil
DB: Peach, Watermelon, Plum or Cherry
SM Restorative Scalp Exlir
Jamaician Black Castor or Extra Dark JBCO
JBCO with Pimento
Pumpkin Seed
Nexxus Botanical Oil
Pure Jojoba
Pure Argan
Black Cumin Seed


Yeah...We got Options!  But we should roll up on choctaw and Lita or Brownie518


----------



## Lita (Nov 26, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with a little Camille Rose (serum),applied SM on ends & sealed with Rice-bran......



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 27, 2011)

Mist with water and sealing with ap olive miracle growth oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2011)

Wash Day!  Will use Pure Argan with my Leave In and M&S after dry.  Will apply Camille Rose Serum to Scalp and seal with JBCO.


----------



## choctaw (Nov 27, 2011)

kesavardhini/mustard oil rinse
oil edges, ends & crown with brahmi oil
braid to dry


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 27, 2011)

Currently prepooing.  I put a neem oil + tea tree mix on my scalp and walnut with some bhringja on the length


----------



## chelseatiara (Nov 27, 2011)

sealed a wash n go moisturized with cantu shea butter with castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2011)

Rubbed Claudie's Temple Balm Revitalizer on Scalp


----------



## choctaw (Nov 28, 2011)

Rinsed out henna gloss (Karishma) with water. Did an oil rinse with neem and brahmi oils and Joico moisture recovery conditioner. Applied neem oil to edges and ends. Braid hair to dry.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2011)

Finally applied oil blend to my scalp and gave myself a scalp massage, before I applied my conditioner. I really want to increase the frequency of applying oils and massaging.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 28, 2011)

Forgot to post, I massaged Tiivia Oil into my scalp last night.


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 28, 2011)

La Colocha said:


> Mist with water and sealing with ap olive miracle growth oil.



Same as yesterday, just doing my crown though. My ends are a bit too soft so im going to let them dry out a bit before adding more oil to them.


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2011)

Last night oiled scalp with Brahmi pomade,Little BF desert moisturizer on length & Sealed the ends with Rice-bran oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 28, 2011)

I am going to start back using oils and serums more.I am going to use castor oil as an hot oil treatment and shampoo and con my hair tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2011)

Applied Claudie's Iman Butter to Scalp


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2011)

Today....Pre pood with Jessicurl (Stimulating oil) 45min,on the length Sunflower-oil/Washed with S.M, Original Moxie (Intense Quench) dc for dry hair 1hr/ Original Moxie (Everyday condition detangle) leave-in,Applied Peppermint Pomade on scalp & sealed with Walnut-oil...


Jessicurl ingredients -Coconut oil, Avocado,Olive,Horsetail,Marshmallow,Basil,Burdock,Nettle,Colts-foot,Parsley,Sage,Oregano,Lemongrass,Peppermint,Rosemary,Bay & Thyme.eo's..
.
*Jessicurl is Very Very STIMULATING a smooth but rich oil....I only applied it to my scalp & on my length Sunflower oil...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Peppermint Pomade ingredients- Coconut oil,Castor,Emu,Sulfur (peppermint) scent vanilla

*The pomade is very thick & soft a little goes a long way...I can see it lasting for a while..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2011)

@Lita Where'd you get the Peppermint Pomade? 

I ordered "Grow My Hair" from ButtersNBars that smells just like a Peppermint Pattie (Chocolatey and Minty). It's also very, very stimulating.

I had it before, but their shipping is so durn high. Saturday, she offered FREE SHIPPING and I was all over that.

It's very good.


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita Where'd you get the Peppermint Pomade?
> 
> I ordered "Grow My Hair" from ButtersNBars that smells just like a Peppermint Pattie (Chocolatey and Minty). It's also very, very stimulating.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair The Pomade shop (etsy) The sale ends TONIGHT!

 Discount code -NATURALHAIRLATINA



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Massaged my scalp with CR growth serum and M&S with claudie's satin and hemp oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2011)

@Lita Thanks Lady! I'm done tho' (maybe next time). I thought I would eek by Cyber Monday, but ended up getting 2 DB Transitioning Creme.

ETA:  I have a 16 ounce Jar of "Grow My Hair" from BNB's on the way anyway.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Nov 29, 2011)

I didn't make the challenge, but I just had this Indian friend of mine pick me up some Neem oil and  mahabarangaraj oil. I mixed three equal parts with castor oil. I put it in a WGO bottle ran hot water until it liquified then shook it up. I guess it must have something in it because when I took my finger off the tip it shot out...lol.

Anyway I'm oiling my scalp with this nightly...yeah the Neem...you know you got Neem on your head...lol.  I would love absolutely love to find an Indiant salon to get a scalp massage.

I think I'm going to make that a dating requirement...scalp massages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2011)

Massaged on Scalp Camille Rose Ultimate Growth Serum.  Moisturized with Marie Dean Lemon Vanilla Souffle on length


----------



## againstallodds (Nov 29, 2011)

Oiled my ends with grapeseed oil


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 29, 2011)

Sitting here with a jbco and a plastic cap on my head!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> *Sitting here with a jbco and a plastic cap on my head!!!*


 
destine2grow  What else you gone use Destine?


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 29, 2011)

I am going to use my Elucence clarifying shampoo, CJ curl rehab and CJ honey butta leave in and twist it up and seal with jbco.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2011)

destine2grow

Sounds Nice!


----------



## choctaw (Nov 29, 2011)

brahmi oil rinse


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 29, 2011)

scalp massage with Vatika oil (the smell reminds me of dishwater) but some black pequoi on the length and my jbco/neem mix on the edges.  Yeah thats a lot I tend to dabble when I get bored.

But I want to incorporate scalp massages


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 30, 2011)

Doing a hot today with wonder 8 oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2011)

Wash Day!  Will Use Pure Argan with my Leave In.  After Dry, apply Camille Rose Ultimate Growth Serum to Scalp.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Massaged my scalp with CR's growth serum and M&S with Claudie's Isha and hemp oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 30, 2011)

Applied my scalp oil mix....massaged it in. Sealed hair with hempseed/grapeseed/avocado oil.


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 30, 2011)

Oiling my scalp with jbco


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 30, 2011)

scalp massage with vatika, oiled edges w/ neem/jbco/bhringja mix


----------



## divachyk (Dec 1, 2011)

jbco on scalp and avocado on length


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2011)

Yesterday, Lightly oiled my scalp with Camille Rose,Peppermint pomade on edges ,Moisturize with Camille Rose Milk & Sealed with Rice-bran oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 1, 2011)

Misting with water and sealing with wonder 8 oil ( i like this oil a lot).


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 1, 2011)

Steamed with Jenesis Hair Glosser last night.


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2011)

Damp hair a little-Applied Pura-Murmuru moisture milk on length,Hair-trigger on scalp,Little Pura-Sapote hair lotion on ends & sealed with Rice bran oil...Talk about soft...

Hair-Trigger (elixir) serum ingredients- Avocado oil,Castor oil,Clary Sage,Jojoba,Rosemary,Biotin,Silica,Herbs-Black-tea,Cayenne Pepper,Garlic & onion..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2011)

Massaged Claudie Iman Butter into Scalp.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm about to apply some of Claudie's Elixir to my scalp.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Dec 1, 2011)

For those of you wanting to try Neem but not the smell of Neem. Here's something you might want to try. It's called Shea Moisture Hold & Shine Mositure Mist. It has an interesting story line no parabens, no gluten, no mineral oil, no PABA or DEA and no sulfates. 

What is does boast is Coconut Oil, Silk Protein and Neem Oil. What's funny is I bought this about a month ago with my PJ self and had it under the cabinet. 

No one was more surprised than me to pull this out and discover that it contained Neem Oil. So far I've only used it once...it pretty much does what it claims, but I have noticed a bit of cooling feeling on my scalp as if it contains peppermint. My hair was already in a bun when I sprayed it but now that it's dry it's not hard or sticky. 

Supposedly it was established in 1912 by Sofia Tucker and her grand children are now producing it.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 2, 2011)

kesavardhini/mustard oil pre-poo
applied hibiscus infused olive oil to edges and ends


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2011)

Indigofera Beauty (hair serum) as a scalp pre poo,Indigofera Beauty (hair souffle) as a length pre poo 20min,wash keracare/B.A.S.K Cocao Bark dc 45min/applied a little Camille Rose serum on scalp,Peppermint pomade on edges & Sealed with Walnut oil...

Indigofera Beauty (hair nourishing serum) ingredients-olive oil,indigofera complex,hamamelis virginiana,jojoba oil,avocado oil & lemongrass eo

Indigofera Beauty (organic hair souffle) cream leave-in  ingredients-aloe,coconut oil,indigofera moisture complex,butyrosperman parkii butter,avacodo oil & lemongrass eo

*Hair looks very rich,deep waves,full bouncy soft ringlets & I smell like a bakery...lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Massaged my scalp with CR growth serum and applied my oil mix to my hair for and overnight HOT/prepoo


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 2, 2011)

Applied HV vatika frosting to length of my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2011)

Massaged in ButtersNBars "Grow My Hair" Butter to my Scalp and also applied it to length


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 2, 2011)

Using some Hairitage Hydration Creamy Jojoba Butter.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 2, 2011)

Applied sulfur pomade, moisturized with Oyin's Juices & Berries, and sealed with Oyin's After Bath oil.


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 3, 2011)

Going to do a hot today with wonder 8 oil, rinse and braid my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2011)

Wash Day: Will Use a little Oil with my Leave-In. Will use Christine Gant's Neem Oil on my Scalp.

_*Christine Gant's Neem Oil is also a great alternative to stanky Neem* It smells amazing. It's Pricey tho'. $20.00 for 8 ounces. Something to only purchase on Sale*_


----------



## choctaw (Dec 3, 2011)

oil rinse with ayurvedic infusion (henna, amla, neem, Brahmi, maka, shikakai in several oils (castor, almond, tea tree and sesame)


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 3, 2011)

Doing an oil rinse with shikakai oil


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 3, 2011)

Doing a hot oil treatment with some Turkish hair care oil I had in my stash.  I'm going to sit under this dryer for about 5 minutes, then go work out for an hour.  Will wash and DC after that.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 3, 2011)

Ojon restorative hair treatment oil on  hair over night. Will shampoo tomorrow.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 4, 2011)

Did an oil rinse with Afroveda's Sunsilk Oil.  Later on oiled scalp lightly with castor/avocado/coconut/neem oil blend.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

I oiled my scalp and gave myself a scalp massage before applying my DC. I will continue to do this. But I have also decided to oil my scalp as the first step after rinsing out my DC. I want to incorporate oil rinses as well but need to figure out the best way to do this.

I really liked placing the oil in a sink of water but I really need to decide if I am committed to doing that with every wash. My initial feeling is that it will be the only way that satisfieds me. Will try it next weekend and see.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 4, 2011)

Doing a hot with Silk Dreams nourish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2011)

Massaged Scalp with Christine Gant's Neem Oil.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 4, 2011)

Rinse hair saturated with Ojon restorative oil
Giovanni 50:50 shampoo
Rinse for several minutes
Apply mix of oils to soaking wet hair (brahmi, hibiscus, shikakai) and detangle with shower comb
Apply henna gloss (Dulhan henna mixed with conditioner & olive oil)
Cover hair with plastic cap


----------



## Lita (Dec 4, 2011)

choctaw said:


> Rinse hair saturated with Ojon restorative oil
> Giovanni 50:50 shampoo
> Rinse for several minutes
> Apply mix of oils to soaking wet hair (brahmi, hibiscus, shikakai) and detangle with shower comb
> ...




choctaw  Is the Ojon good for pre-pooing only, or can it be used as a sealant? Thanks...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 4, 2011)

Lita said:


> choctaw  Is the Ojon good for pre-pooing only, or can it be used as a sealant? Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita,

It is great for sealing but I don't like the "ash tray" smell so I switched to using it as a pre-poo; it was not too bad under a plastic cap. Please note that not every one finds the smell offensive.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 4, 2011)

Massaged some sunflower oil in this morning.


----------



## Lita (Dec 4, 2011)

choctaw said:


> Lita,
> 
> It is great for sealing but I don't like the "ash tray" smell so I switched to using it as a pre-poo; it was not too bad under a plastic cap. Please note that not every one finds the smell offensive.



choctaw Thank you...I just put this & the ojon mask on my Christmas wish list...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 4, 2011)

I oil rinsed with castor/sunflower/red palm oils last night...used castor/argan on top of aubrey organics hsr to seal for braids


----------



## Ltown (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been MIA, but always oiling with something, this week mahabhringrjai oil.


----------



## Lita (Dec 4, 2011)

Ltown said:


> I have been MIA, but always oiling with something, this week mahabhringrjai oil.



Ltown 

 and welcome back...Glad your still oiling...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2011)

Ltown  Hey L!  Welcome Back to the Oil-Heads Thread!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 4, 2011)

Will be detangling with grapeseed oil and SM Curl & Style Milk


----------



## Ltown (Dec 4, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  Hey L!  Welcome Back to the Oil-Heads Thread!





Lita said:


> Ltown
> 
> and welcome back...Glad your still oiling...
> 
> ...



Thanks ladies, i'm always oiling but lazy in posting beside i'm boring use the same old thing for weeks!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Misted with water and sealed with oyin's whipped pudding


----------



## choctaw (Dec 4, 2011)

Rinsed out henna gloss in shower
Applied hibiscus infused olive oil to soaking wet hair
detangled with shower comb under running water
Applied Joico moisture recovery conditioner and combed through hair under running water
Rinsed hair with water, rinsed with diluted catnip fenugreek tea
Applied hibiscus infused olive oil to soaking wet hair
Massage scalp, remove shed hairs and distribute oil with denman brush
Made 3 celie braids to dry


----------



## Lita (Dec 4, 2011)

Mist hair with warm water/Moisturize with Darcy's (sweet cocoa bean) curl smoothing cream/ applied Sevenfold hair butter on ends/Sealed with rice bran..Lightly oiled my scalp with HT..Oiled edges with peppermint pomade...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 4, 2011)

Massaged in some vatika frosting on my scalp before bed.


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 5, 2011)

Haven't posted in awhile. My hair has been in 4 twists-but wetting and sealing hair every few days with water and castor oil. Oiling scalp with castor oil as well. Need to step it up for the winter. 

These dayum phone apps-can't thank, can't see animated gifs and often can't see avatars.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with a castor oil blend, and massaged it in especially in my problem sections. I will try to oil my problem sections nightly. My hair doesn't like the extra oil but my scalp does.


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 5, 2011)

Misting with water and sealing with proclaim argan oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2011)

Will Use Christine Gant's Neem Oil on Scalp this Evening


----------



## Ltown (Dec 5, 2011)

Oiling with castor oil herbal mix.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil mix and gave myself a quick gentle massage. I probably should seal my ends but I've put my hair up already. Will try to make sure I do it in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2011)

Used Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Hair Exlir with my Leave-In.

Will Oil Scalp with Christine Gant's Neem Hair Oil


----------



## winona (Dec 6, 2011)

Used ceramide oil blend to seal yesterday after coWashing and applying leave in.  My hair feels so lovely So soft, non greasy and blingin out of control


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Monday I massaged my scalp with CR growth serum and M&S with Claudie's satin and hemp oil.

Today I oil rinsed and M&S with hair dew and cocasta oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl Curly, that Hair Dew Cocosta Combo Sounds Good!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 6, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl Curly, that Hair Dew Cocosta Combo Sounds Good!



IDareT'sHair It is good. That combo makes my hair feel and look amazing


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Dec 6, 2011)

I haven't posted in a while but I am still oiling.  I misted my hair today with water and oiled my scalp with jojoba and avocado oil mixed with peppermint EO.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 6, 2011)

Applied my sulfur oil and currently bagging.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 6, 2011)

Misted, 'greased' my scalp with Surge cream, and sealed with grapseed.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend. This cooler weather is really harsh on my scalp. 

Moisturized my ends with conditioner and water and sealed with a shea butter mix.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 7, 2011)

I mixed a couple tablespoons of Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner with several oils:

olive oil infused with Brahmi; 
olive oil infused with hibiscus; 
olive oil infused with Neem; 
several powders: Shikakai, henna, amla, neem, Brahmi, maka infused with a blend of oils: castor, almond, tea tree oil, and sesame. 

I used an eyedropper (1.0 cc) of each oil, made a fat twist and covered my hair with a plastic cap. I will rinse this out in the morning and co-wash.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 7, 2011)

Warmed up some Hairitage Creamy Jojoba butter and soaked my hair as a prepoo. Love it.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 7, 2011)

Oiled this (thyme, cedarwood, lavender, rosemary, pepperrmint eo, with jojoba oils).


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2011)

My scalp was already dry again this morning so oiled my scalp again this morning. And I resealed my ends with a shea butter blend. I really need to increase the moisture in my home.


----------



## billyne (Dec 7, 2011)

haven't posted in a while..been working alot. been sealing with jbco daily,my hair is so soft!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 7, 2011)

Will be steaming with Enso's Moss & Marshmallow Softening Serum.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 7, 2011)

i am running out of oils! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!  oh nooooooooooo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2011)

Massaged Claudie's Iman Butter onto Scalp


----------



## lilyofthenile (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been doing oil rinses and prepooing the past few weeks - really makes a difference.

I massaged my scalp earlier using hemp seed oil. Quite nice.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 7, 2011)

I mixed Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture conditioner with several oils:

olive oil infused with Brahmi 
olive oil infused with hibiscus 
olive oil infused with Neem 
coconut oil infused with fenugreek
castor, almond, tea tree and sesame oils infused with Shikakai, henna, amla, neem, Brahmi, maka

and covered head with plastic cap.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 7, 2011)

I used oil mix with sulfur today!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 7, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> i am running out of oils! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!  oh nooooooooooo



youwillrise,

gurl ... make an emergency stop at the supermarket and get some oil ... olive, avocado, coconut ... what ever works for you. CYA!!!!

The Game of Thrones aint got nuttin' over the Game of Oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2011)

choctaw  That's Funny! 

But You Are So Right.

Now is NOT the time to be runnin' low on Oils!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 7, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> choctaw  That's Funny!
> 
> But You Are So Right.
> 
> *Now is NOT the time to be runnin' low on Oils!*




if you want to say ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2011)

choctaw  Right. Right.

This is "The Most Oily-est Time Of Year"

Instead of "Let It Snow"..... "Let it Flow"

This is the Perfect Time of Year to get Your Oil On!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 7, 2011)

Pre pooed with coconut oil, mixed wheat germ oil in with my DC, and applied melted Vatika frosting to my hair to seal.  So I'm all oild up and ready for bed.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 8, 2011)

choctaw said:


> I mixed Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture conditioner with several oils:
> 
> olive oil infused with Brahmi
> olive oil infused with hibiscus
> ...


choctaw, you must have a pantry of mason jar with oils, awesome collection!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 8, 2011)

Ltown said:


> choctaw, you must have a pantry of mason jar with oils, awesome collection!



Ltown,

I have a small stash of carrier oils and essential oils (e.g. mustard, sesame, coconut, olive, sunflower, tea tree). I like to make infusions and see what works for me. I have a small pantry: dozen pint size major jars and two 5 lb jars ...  I will do a 5 lb Neem infusion later this month


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

Woke up with a dry scalp again this morning, so gave my scalp some love with my castor oil blend. Fortunately my hair isn't complaining too much about the extra oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just put some Hairitage Creamy Jojoba on my scalp. The Tea Tree feels good...


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 9, 2011)

Going to wash my hair today and seal with wonder 8 oil.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 9, 2011)

conditioned overnight with Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture and ayurvedic oils under a plastic cap.

Will stop at Marshalls and check their hair care products


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2011)

Realized last night that although putting oil on my crown is great, I needed to put some AVG in that spot first to soothe the skin and then apply the castor oil blend. So did that last night and this morning. It feels much better. And I am focusing a little more on my edges. So when I oil my crown I will make sure to get my edges as well.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 9, 2011)

Applied sulfur oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 9, 2011)

Massaged Ovation and then vatika frosting into my scalp and new growth.  Oiled my ends with VF also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2011)

Massaged in Mega-Tek and a bit of Claudie Iman Butter.  Also applied Iman Butter to Ends.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 9, 2011)

Applied extra dark jbco/argan mix to length. So soft and shiny.


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2011)

Did a pre poo with Liquid Gold (oil),Washed with keraCare,Used Koils by Nature Hygrating Shealoe Creamy Dc,Koils by Nature Moisturizing Shealoe leave-in,Koils by Nature (Nourshing hair butter) on ends,Sealed with Rice bran oil,Applied HairTrigger serum on scalp....

*Loving the way my hair & scalp feel....

Koils by Nature Hair Butter & Koils by Nature Leave-in,I will repurchase.....

Liquid Goild(Oil)  ingredients-Grapeseed oil,Castor,Argan oil,Sulfur & essential oil blend...

*This serum is very strong/it will wake your scalp up & you feel it working (I like it as a pre poo)...
 *I wiil repurchase Liguid gold too!

I'M HAVING COMPUTER ISSUES,but still oil & sealing daily...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 10, 2011)

Combined conditioner with variety of ayurvedic oils under a plastic cap.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 10, 2011)

Oil with mahabhringjai and castor.


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 10, 2011)

HOT with grapeseed and safflower oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2011)

Wash Day!

Will use Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Exlir with my Leave-In

Will use Castor Hair Cream to Seal in Moisture.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 10, 2011)

Ojon restorative palm oil applied to hair and under a plastic cap after swimming. It is windy out there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2011)

Decided to use Christine Gant's Neem Hair Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 10, 2011)

Moisturized with KBB Hair Nectar and massaged in sulfur oil. Sealed ends with a touch of castor oil.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 10, 2011)

Washed out Ojon restorative treatment (palm oil) with Swastik shikakai bar. Conditioned and detangled hair with Joico Moisture Recovery and denman brush. Applied neem oil to wet hair, combed oil through with shower comb, sectioned hair and made 2 pigtails. Used HE LTR leave-in from base to tips of pigtails.


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2011)

Spritz hair with warm water,Applied Koils by Nature leave-in (just a little),Used Koils by Nature Heavenly butter on ends (a little),sealed with Rice bran oil (little)..My hair is in braids/so where my parts are I applied a little Pura (mango-tea butter) In those areas (only)....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chesleeb (Dec 11, 2011)

Applied to washed hair on scalp Sulfur 8 mixed with glovers mane, to seal ends Royal Crown sounds weird but its been working for me. DC with conditioner with wheat germ coconut oil, olive oil and honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2011)

Just Rubbed in Qhemet Biologics Tea Tree  & Grapeseed Therapeutic Pomade

Seamonster Thanks for reminding me I have this!....

eta:  _it still stanks_


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 11, 2011)

Applied a little DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme to my ends and sealed with grapeseed oil.

Also, can I just say HOT with grapeseed and safflower oil is my new favorite HOT mix! My hair felt smooth when I went to shampoo it yesterday and it definitely eased the detangling process. Happy hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2011)

againstallodds

That Grapeseed + Safflower Hot sounds HOT!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 11, 2011)

mixed up a henna gloss: henna, conditioner, honey and sesame oil.


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 11, 2011)

IDareT'sHair thanks for reminding me to use hairitage scalp calming creme. I put it on last night then did an onion clay mask, my scalp is less inflamed now.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2011)

Its wash day. So I applied AVG to my roots, because it really softens them up. And then I applied my castor oil blend to my scalp and gave myself a decent scalp massage.  I think I may try mixing 50% castor oil 50% AVG for regular use and then modify the percentages as needed. The AVG makes my scalp feel so much better.

I may oil rinse tonight. I really need to get one of those pretty buckets from target so I can oil rinse upstairs after I shower.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 11, 2011)

Applied vatika frosting to my ends before bed.


----------



## Lita (Dec 12, 2011)

Rubbed Peppermint Pomade on my edges.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 12, 2011)

Rinsed out henna gloss with water followed by conditioner. Applied conditioner and ayurvedic oils as overnight dc. Will co-wash later today.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2011)

I rinsed my conditioner out in the sink so it was easier to do an oil rinse. I had some combo of oils in a bottle, not sure what, I put 3 capfuls of that in a sink full of water and dunked my hair. I massaged the oil and water into my scalp and hair. I then rinsed with warm water.

It does matter what oils I use for an oil rinse but I just want to use up whats in this bottle. So my hair felt a little rough when I rinsed. But while drying and styling my hair felt really good.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 12, 2011)

Rinsed hair in shower, co-washed with light protein and moisturizing conditioners. Rinse thoroughly, smooth a small bit of moisturizing conditioner throughout hair. Apply hibiscus infused olive oil to edges and ends. Braid to dry.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 12, 2011)

been alternating between jbco and tiiva oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow....I haven't posted in here in a bit. I have been still oiling my scalp regularly and as well as sealing my ends with my castor/tea tree/neem/VitE/peppermint oil mix. I also am still using my hempseed/grapeseed/avocado oil mix to seal the length of my hair.

I made my Sulfur mix a la NJoy last night, in preparation for Jan 1, 2012. The mixture is thin, as it uses mainly Jojoba oil. I tend to like my scalp oils to be thicker, like JBCO. Not so drippy drippy. Funny enough I'm not getting that 'bad sulfur' smell I see others talking about. 

I fully intend to go forward with using oils in 2012. My scalp has benefited tremendously! I used to have really bad dandruff, my scalp was very dry. I have bought a lot of herbs - yarrow, fenugreek, nettle, horsetail, neem etc. I plan to do an oil infusion or two this week, to incorporate into my regimen next yr.

Simply put....I  OILS!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2011)

Massaged in Qhemet Biologics Tea Tree & Grape Seed.


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 12, 2011)

Scalp massage with mix of coconut, vitamin E, tea tree, eucalyptus, and lavender EO


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 12, 2011)

Sealed ends with mango butter and crosswrapped for bed


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 13, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with my castor/avocado/coconut/neem/tea tree blend.  Stinks (no matter how little neem I use), but oh well.  Spritzed hair lightly, then sealed with KBB Jojoba oil blend.  Scalp feels MUCH better when oiled more regularly .


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2011)

Did a pre poo with Liquid gold,Washed Kyra's Shealoe shampoo bar,Rinsed with Darcys Pumpkin con,Kyra's Hydrating Hemp dc 1hr35min,Applied Kyra's Coconut Cream Hair milk leave-in on length,Moisturized Kyra's Mango cream & Sealed with Rice bran oil......Lightly oiled my scalp with HairTrigger....


*My hair is very soft,silky & fluffy..Smeels like mangos..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2011)

Last night and this morning oiled my scalp with my AVG/castor oil mix and massaged it in. Made sure to hit my edges this morning.

Moisturized and sealed my ends last night. Dampened them with water and applied a butter blend to the ends.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 13, 2011)

Oiled last night with castor oil and ayruveda oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2011)

Wash Day will be using DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir with my Leave-In and will use Vatika Frosting after my Hair dries.

*Sounds like Dessert*


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have secured mason jars  I will start preparing an oil infusion tonight! I am thinking of black cumin seed and fenugreek in either grapeseed or jojoba oil, and horsetail, nettle, yarrow and chammomile in another oil. What you guys think?


----------



## choctaw (Dec 13, 2011)

Took down 2 celie braids and sprayed hair with rosewater, conditioner, castor oil mix and smoothed through with fingers. Added garnier fructus curl construct mousse and used large pick to make a big fluffy fro ... of course it rained like he** after I left the house. I came home with an Ice Cube afro with tortoise shell combs at the temple.

Will apply mix of conditioner and ayurvedic oils before bed tonight, make 2 braids and co-wash tomorrow.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 13, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> I have secured mason jars  I will start preparing an oil infusion tonight! I am thinking of black cumin seed and fenugreek in either grapeseed or jojoba oil, and horsetail, nettle, yarrow and chammomile in another oil. What you guys think?



bajandoc86,

sounds like a nice mix of oils and herbs. please let us know how the infusions turn out and how you decide to use them (e.g. oil rinse, scalp massage, etc.) I have never done of these combinations. Looking forward to hearing your results. I love my mason jars


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 13, 2011)

Buttering my scalp in preparation for tomorrow's relaxer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Last night massaged my scalp with CR's growth serum and M&S with claudie's Isha and hemp oil

Tonight M&S with hair dew and cocasta oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2011)

@curlyhersheygirl Lawd Curly, That Sounds Delish!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2011)

I oiled my scalp and edges and scalp massaged with my AVG/castor oil blend. I may start using it to seal my ends. I may try it in the morning.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 13, 2011)

jbco tonight on scalp and castor hair cream on strands


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2011)

Rubbed in some Regular Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 14, 2011)

gonna water rinse, dc & oil rinse (castor/sunflower) in a little bit.

ive been testing out not sealing separately...ive found that my hair loves oil rinses and it can handle my mix of water & castor oil, but when i actually put oil directly on my hair after a wash or to style, it doesnt feel too good...i feel like my hair just feels dry.  maybe my hair doesnt like traditional "sealing"  i never even really moisturize after i do a dc because i'll DC and then i use my oil rinse to sort of seal the moisture (i dont rinse the dc before putting the oil on) and then i rinse with cool water and my hair is usually good for a couple or days (though i still spray moisture for good measure haha)...hmm.  

besides all that mess, my hair hasnt been as oily lately. hahaha. that's a plus all by itself.


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2011)

Moisturized with Darcy's Shea curl lotion,Koils by Nature butter on ends & sealed with Walnut oil...Silky soft hair....Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 14, 2011)

Got my hair relaxed today.  Had the stylist rub Seyani hair butter into my scalp and hair after blowdrying.  My hair is so soft right now!


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 14, 2011)

massaging sweet almond oil into my scalp because it feels dry and scabby :/...been castor oiling lately though...Grow afro GROW!!! lol


----------



## divachyk (Dec 14, 2011)

tonight I'm going for some pure argan oil


----------



## choctaw (Dec 15, 2011)

I went swimming this afternoon. I am going to pre-poo with infusion of henna, amla, neem, Brahmi, maka and shikakai powders in blend of castor, almond, tea tree, sunflower and sesame oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2011)

Massaged in some Hairitage Hydrations:  Shea, Aloe, Hemp & Peppermint


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2011)

Found a new herb shop. So bought a bottle of castor oil and some cedarwood eo. They had a lot of different EOs compared to my other health store. So going to read up on some EOs and get some more. They were reasonably priced to starting at $6.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope you will do a new quarter session of this challenge in January. 
I've been so consistent  !!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2011)

After wash & Dc,used Donna Marie detangle & conditioner as a leave-in,Camille Rose (Almond Jai Butter) & Sealed with Walnut oil...Applied Hairitage (Calming Down Cream) on scalp,Peppermint pomade on edges....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sitting with my DC covered with a mix of JBCO, garlic-infused olive oil, hempseed, amla, and brahmi oils. I love this mix.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 16, 2011)

I washed out ayurvedic pre-poo, conditioned, applied neem infused olive oil to edges and ends. I added eco custard, sectioned hair for twists and applied neem oil to each section before twisting. I will trim ends after my swim tomorrow.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oiling scalp and sealing ends with castor oil mix.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just finished using Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide pomade. Once you put it in your hands, it feels  more like a light oil. It's really nice!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2011)

Wash Day!

Will use Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir with my Leave-In.

After drying will use Claudie Iman Butter.


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2011)

Just washed/dc my bang,used Kyras coconut cream as leave-in,Kyras mango moisturizing cream & little Rice bran to seal..Bang back in roller...

*Winter time I wash/dc my bang more because its exposed to the elements..Daily...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 17, 2011)

Pre oiling with avocado.  About to workout then wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2011)

Massaged in Claudie Iman Butter


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 17, 2011)

Decided not to use 'poo, so technically I'll be oil rinsing with avocado oil.  Then sealing with coconut.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 17, 2011)

I prepoo'd last night with shikakai oil on the scalp and jabakusum oil on the strands.  Did my ayurvedic tea rinse, cowashed and DC'd, LI, sealed with Softee Indian Hemp Butter on ends.  My hair actually really likes this on the last 2 inches.  Keeps the ends very moisturized.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 17, 2011)

After 2 hour swim, I trimmed the ends of my twists. I dipped fingers in neem oil and undid twists. Applied brahmi oil on hair and scalp and worked from roots to ends with fingers. Saturated hair with moisturizer (rosewater, castor oil, Hawaiian Silky 14-in1) and covered head with plastic cap. I will shampoo, condition, moisturize and seal later ...


----------



## Ltown (Dec 17, 2011)

Oil yesterday with ayurveda and castor oil mix.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 17, 2011)

shampoo: giovanni 50:50
light protein conditioner: Joico k-pak reconstructor
moisturizing conditioner: giovanni 50:50
leave-in moisturizing tea rinse: fenugreek, hibiscus, catnip, teaspoon of lemon juice
leave-in moisturizer: rosewater, castor oil, hawaiian silky 14-in-1
seal: fenugreek infused coconut oil; Olde Jamaica castor oil pomade on ends of 2 twists and a braid

Hair is silky, braid feels thicker, freshly dusted ends feel great


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

I found a new herb shop with more EOs than my other. I'm looking for some EO recommendations from you ladies. I currently have

lavendar
basil
thyme
orange
sage
cedarwood

tia


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 17, 2011)

Just massaged in my herb infused sulfur oil.


----------



## Lita (Dec 17, 2011)

faithVA-

Tea Tree
Rosemary
Peppermint
Eucalyptus
Pepper eo
Lemon
Bergamont
Burdock

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 17, 2011)

Rubbed Peppermint pomade on edges,HT serum on the rest of my scalp, re-moisturize with Koils by Nature leave-in,Koils by Nature heavenly butter on ends,sealed with Rice bran..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 17, 2011)

jbco tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2011)

Massaged in Claudie's Iman Butter


----------



## cherry.a (Dec 18, 2011)

Last night I used ORS coconut oil on my hair & scalp.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

Applied castor oil blend and quick scalp massage before my DC yesterday. Rinsed this morning. Debating on whether I should oil my scalp before I style.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 18, 2011)

I did an oil rinse with castor oil . After I moisturise I will seal with my hempseed/avocado oil mix, and oil my scalp with my castor oil/teatree/vitE/peppermint/neem oil mix.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 18, 2011)

I mixed a henna gloss with Karishma, Joico k-pak reconstruct conditioner, HE LTR leave-in, amla, ayurvedic oils and black strap molasses. I will rinse out in shower, condition, apply fenugreek infused coconut oil to wet hair, braid to dry and seal ends of braids with castor oil pomade.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been using Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide pomade, which feels like a solid oil. I love it. I've also been sealing with my go-to Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2011)

Pre poo with Darcys (pumpkin seed curl elixir) oil 15min,Washed Darcys cleansing conditioning cream,Camille Rose (Algae Dc Mask)30min,Rinsed with Koils by Nature,Donna Marie (Leave-in),Donna Marie (super butter cream) & Sealed with sunflower oil...Applied Brahmi pomade on scalp...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2011)

Wash Day!  Applied DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir with my Leave-In.  

After drying applied HV Avosoya Oil to Seal.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 19, 2011)

Just oiled my scalp with castor/avocado/coconut mix.  My scalp REALLY likes this .


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2011)

Still oiling my crown and edges with castor oil blend. Moistened my ends with water last night and sealed with my shea butter blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2011)

Massaged in: Njoi CreationS Green Tea Hair Creme

_Avovado Butter, Mango Butter, Olive Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Castor Oil, Matcha Green Tea extract & Fragrance._


----------



## choctaw (Dec 20, 2011)

oil rinse with shikakai oil. applied fenugreek infused coconut oil to edges and ends. sprayed hair with mix of rosewater, castor oil and conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 21, 2011)

Used Bask Sweet Manna serum on scalp and length

INGREDIENTS: Castor Seed Oil, Virgin Olive Oil infused w/ (Burdock Root, Nettle Leaf, Pygeum Bark, Muira Puma Bark, Fenugreek Seed, Horsetail, Saw Palmetto Berry), Jojoba Oil, Camelina Seed Oil, Tucuma Butter, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Agave Nectar, Vitamin E, & Essential Oils of Benzoin, Lavender, & Peppermint.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I will add some vitamin E oil to my castor oil blend this weekend. While sleeping my scalp was driving me crazy. Maybe it was healing 

I don't remember if I oiled it last night. But I did apply my AVG/Castor oil blend this morning. oh what a relief. 

I moistened my ends with water and sealed with a shea butter blend.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 21, 2011)

Prepooing with coconut oil, wheat germ oil, and avocado oil.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2011)

Damp my hair with warm water, moisturize with Donna Marie (Super Butter Cream),Sealed with Rice bran..Lightly oiled (scalp) with Hair-Trigger....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Applied giovanni smooth as silk deeper moisture conditioner mixed with ayurvedic oils (hibiscus, brahmi, shikakai and neem) and covered hair with plastic cap.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2011)

Skipped last night but this morning moistened my scalp with water and applied a little AVG/castor oil blend to my crown and edges. Moistened my ends with water and then sealed with my shea butter mix.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 22, 2011)

Steamed last night with Enso's Moss & Marshmallow Serum.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 22, 2011)

Took my braids out and washed my hair...Dc'ed overnight with a mix of ao hsr, wc & gpb...I just slapped some castor/sunflower oil on top...didn't use red palm because I'm running low.  Waaaah.  Gonna get under the dryer in a bit to let it sink in a bit more


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2011)

Massaged in the remainder of ButtersNBars "Grow My Hair" Hair Butter and a little dab of Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" (focusing heavily on Crown & Nape areas)


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 22, 2011)

Sealing daily with castor oil..


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 22, 2011)

Hair is flatironed...and puffy at the roots. Last night I put a little SM CES on ends and sealed with castor oil. Put castor oil on scalp too.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 22, 2011)

shampoo on pre-oiled hair and conditioned. Used rosewater, castor oil, conditioner as leave-in, applied eco custard. sealed edges, ends with neem oil. braid to dry.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir before bed.  Baggied up, mostly just to protect my pillows. Will DC tomorrow.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Dec 22, 2011)

Oiled my scalp and ends with castor oil and baggying my ends.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 22, 2011)

Applied mix of Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture conditioner, liquid lecithin and ayurvedic oils (hibiscus, neem, brahmi) from roots to ends of hair. Made a loose twist at crown and covered head with plastic cap.


----------



## Lita (Dec 23, 2011)

Dc with Kyras hemp conditioner,Kyras (Coconut Cream) leave-in,Donna Marie (Super Butter Cream) Moisturizer,Sealed with Darcy's (Pumpkin seed) curl oil...Peppermint pomade on edges....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 23, 2011)

Doing a HOT with Claudie's Elixir, avocado oil, and wheat germ oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2011)

Wash Day!

Will use Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Curl Exlir with my Leave-In
Will Moisturize & Seal with Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 23, 2011)

Applied sulfur oil.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 23, 2011)

I washed and conditioned hair, used final leave-in rinse of moisturizing teas (fenugreek, catnip, hibiscus). Applied brahmi oil to edges, ends and braided to dry.


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 23, 2011)

Oiled my ends with grapeseed oil.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 23, 2011)

Mixed some Giovanni Deeper Moisture conditioner, liquid lecithin and ayurvedic oils (hibiscus, neem, brahmi). Applied to hair and covered with plastic cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2011)

Massaged in some JBCO w/Pimento.  

Also sampled Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 24, 2011)

mixed shea butter with fenugreek infused coconut oil to use on skin ... feels great


----------



## choctaw (Dec 24, 2011)

rinse, massage scalp with brahmi oil, shampoo
light protein and moisturizing conditioner
apply coconut oil and eco custard from roots to ends 
made chunky double strand twists
spray twists with moisturizer
seal ends with brahmi oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2011)

Massaging in JBCO w/Pimento!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 26, 2011)

pre-poo with brahmi and castor oils
used rosewater, castor oil, conditioner as leave-in
neem oil on edges and ends


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2011)

Applied brahmi pomade on my scalp & peppermint pomade on my edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2011)

Massaged in some JBCO w/Pimento on Scalp and "Save My Ends" on length.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 26, 2011)

My hair has been retaining moisture like a champ!  I'm keeping it simple and keeping an eye on it daily.  Just a quick spritz of water and oil in the morning, brush it through, then flst iron/style for the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2011)

LaidBak  Love the new Pic LB!  Very, Very Cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2011)

Wash Day!

Will use Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Exlir with my Leave-In and then use JBCO w/Pimento on Scalp and something moisturizing on Length.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 27, 2011)

about to co-wash, seal with coconut oil, braid to dry.


----------



## billyne (Dec 27, 2011)

Moisturized with joico moisture condish and sealed with jbco. I cant believe this challenge is almost over already..my hair has improved so much!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2011)

billyne 

Mine Too! 

It has been a good challenge and I've learned so much about "Oils".  And when I started this challenge, I just had oils sitting under the Cabinet at a total lost as to what to do with them.

I definitely have a New Appreciation for Oils, their use and their benefits.

I will Start a *2012 Oil Challenge in a Few Days! * Will 'mention' errbody that posted in this challenge.

Hope to see You There!

((HUGS))


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 27, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> billyne
> 
> Mine Too!
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I so agree with the bolded. I have a completely different head of hair since I started using oils religiously


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Monday night I massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir.

Today I oil rinsed with my mix and sealed with HV cocasta


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 27, 2011)

been usin castor oil under my ecostyler for my wash n gos..last night did an oil rinse with hot six oil and detangled with my denman..


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 27, 2011)

I put some Shi Naturals Grow Potion on my scalp  before coming in to work.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 27, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak  Love the new Pic LB!  Very, Very Cute.


Thanks hun.  I wish I could say it was current.  Its from about two years ago.  I am revisiting my old pics from when my hair was at its healthiest to remind myself that I can get there again.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 27, 2011)

oh, i'm definitely down for a 2012 oil challenge.  i'll be swimming in oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm down for a 2012 challenge--no doubt!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 28, 2011)

Massaged Sulu Max Gro into my scalp last night. Massaged Global Goddess Hair Oil (coconut oil) and wheat germ oil into my hair this morning.  I'm going to work out and then wash  my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2011)

Massaged with Castor Oil Infusion.


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2011)

Moisturized with TLC (Hibiscus leave-in) & Sealed with TLC Boaba oil...

*Yes,Start a 2012 Challenge -It has helped me out a lot/Texture & all..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 28, 2011)

Massaged some Shi Naturals Grow potion in and put some Claudie's Vere oil all over my hair. My scalp feels so good using the potion regularly.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 28, 2011)

Doing a HOT right now with Enso's Moss & Marshmallow serum.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 28, 2011)

Will Pre-poo with hemp seed oil tonight in preparation for my wash day tomorrow. I am also oiling my scalp with my castor oil mix.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 28, 2011)

I oiled with something, and used bask butter last night.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 28, 2011)

Scalp massaged with Tiiva Naturals organic oil tonight

ETA: Thx @Shay72. I was wondering how I would get rid of the Enso serum. You gave me an idea. I typically don't do HOTs but will give it a try.

IDareT'sHair, I didn't learn much about oils this semester as I was a slacking student. Next semester I will visit class regularly, do my homework and pay close attention so that at the end of the semester, I too will have that level appreciation for oils.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll be using Claudie's Frappe and sealing with her Vere oil in a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2011)

Applied Mega-Tek to Scalp, QB CTDG to length and Sealed with JBCO.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 29, 2011)

Applied Ovation and emu mix to my scalp in the area of my broken patch.  Gave it a good massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2011)

Got Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence Pomegrante Pomade in the Mail today.

A very nice oil/pomade.  I rubbed a little on my edges & nape.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 29, 2011)

It's been a while since I last checked in, but I'm still oiling my hair up good err day. 

Steamed for about 45 mins tonight with my new beloved Sapote Oil.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 29, 2011)

Overnight conditioning with amla, fenugreek, shikakai powders; neem and brahmi oils; and conditioner.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 30, 2011)

wet hair and did brahmi oil rinse. neem oil on edges and ends, braid to dry. Went to my Indian grocer and purchased coconut and castor oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

Used Pure Jojoba today with my Leave-In

Applied Hairitage Hydrations "Happy Hempy Hair" to length.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 31, 2011)

rinse henna gloss
oil rinse with maka oil 
section and oil hair with fenugreek coconut shea butter and make chunky twists


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 31, 2011)

Last night I massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir

Today I oil rinsed with hemp/evco and M&S with CJ smoothing lotion and enso's serum


----------



## cherry.a (Dec 31, 2011)

I moisturized with ORS hair lotion and sealed with ORS coconut oil.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 31, 2011)

I will be applying megatek mixed with ayurveda oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm going to soak my hair in a mix of Amla, Brahmi, Neem, Hemp seed, and JBCO.


----------



## belleza (Jan 6, 2012)

Can ya'll tell me why we don't like petroleum again.  Because I used Dr. Miracle's Hot Gro, baggied it over night with conditioner.  I did a CO wash this morning, and my new growth was supple and moist and beautiful.  I never use products with petroleum, but I was loving my hair this morning!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 17, 2012)

Went to GNC yesterday and tried to buy some almond oil and the guy was like wait you dont wanna buy 2? They are buy 1 get 1 half off! Me---->  lol So i went back to the shelf and debated between the jojoba oil and avocado oil and decided on jojoba oil so thats what im gonna do with my twists with this morning  (kinda want to go back and get the avocado oil  )


----------

